# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  -Rollback - DC Players - Incomplete Dupe-

## VoTuUS

Omo here with a new exploit. Rollback, disconnect other players, and an Incomplete Dupe! 

You will need Inscription and Milling.
(Turn off auto loot)
1. Mill a stack of 5 herbs.
2. During the cast pick the stack up.
3. When the loot frame opens up put the stack down to it's original spot.
4. Shift click and pickup 1 herb from another stack and add it to the milled herb.
**You now have a bugged herb that you can Vendor and Rollback, Trade to a player and make them disconnect, and help figure out to make this Incomplete Dupe work.**




Music: Kid Cudi - Just What I am
Hope you enjoyed, thanks for watching, more coming!
~VoTuUS

----------


## toad36

Haven't watched vid, or read anything. But you've got my attention because of kid cudi.

----------


## prodftw

Wow very nice find!
Loved the vid

----------


## VoTuUS

I know my name is showing, I got a few accounts on deck if I get banned so I should be fine for now.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## toad36

> I know my name is showing, I got a few accounts on deck if I get banned so I should be fine for now.


Nerves of steel!
Watched your vid, jammed out a bit, definately a nice find! Gj +rep.

----------


## Thomja

Do blizzard ever ban by IP? Nice exploit by the way! +rep

I have not tried it but I know that it works since you posted it  :Smile: 

Almost 800!  :Big Grin:

----------


## FuryExploiting

> I know my name is showing, I got a few accounts on deck if I get banned so I should be fine for now.


Meh, they'll take them all down mate.  :Frown:  Nice exploit though ^_^

----------


## Devanh

If you drop a caged pet into a guild bank and then drop a stack onto it it does some pretty weird stuff - tried that with the duped items (since it seems similar)? Also, have you tried auctioning the item? And have you considered it might just be an icon bug in the guild bank? :/

----------


## Thomja

Looking closer at this I think that it is easy just to get a new acc and inv that acc to the guild and then ask a GM for help with the issue.

Problem is exploits like that are not allowed here.

And I think that Omo is pretty known by GMs that knows something about the exploit scene of the game.


This should also be in the elite so that it lives for abit longer. Blizz will fix this before a working dupe is found anyways.

----------


## Ic3fuzion

Rollback works, pretty awesome.

----------


## calinzier

this makes me sad lol

----------


## Bossqwerty

Do those items that you duped in the gbank stay through logout? Doesn't disbanding a guild or something automatically mail you all items in the gbank or am i thinking of something else? It's been a while.

----------


## netops

can't believe this man...

----------


## crazykay

try to trade the person gold just before you get rolled back, maybe this works?

----------


## crazykay

another option would be also trading gold and the bugged herb at the same time to you buddy/friend whatever. has anyone tried out yet?

----------


## peterfried

in-****ing-sane. amazing work, +rep

----------


## tallyhotall

Have you tried posting it on the AH?

----------


## Juz

> Have you tried posting it on the AH?


I tried to post it, but it didn't happend anything, except that the sound came, but no item on AH :/

----------


## aionic11

I tried to do this, but after DCing, the bugged herb disappears  :Frown:

----------


## Sarick

Tried to disband guild, as you get all items back. Bugged items, sadly nope. You do not get them back.
To clear things;
When you disband guild, while you still have items in guild bank, all the items get mailed to you.

----------


## deuro

trading gold/items at same time does nothing. the trade goes as normal except for the bugged herb.

This is a great way to grief your guild bank however....
When i tried putting it in bank i got an error and nothing went in the slot. I tried putting a different legit item in the slot and i got an error. was reproduced with another account. the slot is essentially full and cannot be cleared so u can fill up guild bank and make it unusable.
GGLOL

----------


## AraiXplorer

I investigated this, here's what I found so far.

Temporary guild error refers to a constant named *ERR_GUILD_RANKS_LOCKED*. It is completely undocumented, emulators never use it (I have found no piece of code refering to it except declarations). Seems like this is kind of a secret. "Ranks locked" doesn't mean anything since you can lock guild ranks, I tried deleting, renaming, adding, switching, changing permissions, nothing seems to change anything. Further testing incoming.
When you deposit duped item, the guild withdraw log mentions [<name> deposits <bugged herb name>] and not <duped object name>
If you simply right-click on a bugged herb, it'll create a bugged slot in guild bank. You cannot deposit anything on it (even another bugged herb), and you cannot switch items to it.

more to come  :Smile:

----------


## crazykay

> I investigated this, here's what I found so far.
> 
> Temporary guild error refers to a constant named *ERR_GUILD_RANKS_LOCKED*. It is completely undocumented, emulators never use it (I have found no piece of code refering to it except declarations). Seems like this is kind of a secret. "Ranks locked" doesn't mean anything since you can lock guild ranks, I tried deleting, renaming, adding, switching, changing permissions, nothing seems to change anything. Further testing incoming.
> When you deposit duped item, the guild withdraw log mentions [<name> deposits <bugged herb name>] and not <duped object name>
> If you simply right-click on a bugged herb, it'll create a bugged slot in guild bank. You cannot deposit anything on it (even another bugged herb), and you cannot switch items to it.
> 
> more to come


rep +1 for you sir!

----------


## Nukleuz

lol........

----------


## AraiXplorer

> Just "Duped" a couple spectral tigers into a alts guild then sold the guild including the tigers. Should make a fair few mill before this is fixed.


Add more quotes or people won't understand. Also enjoy your ban from blizz as soon as they hear of this exploit ^^

----------


## aionic11

Probably not useful for anything, but this also works with Prospecting.

----------


## AraiXplorer

If you try to mail a bugged herb, you get the *ERR_MAIL_TARGET_NOT_FOUND*  error : Cannot find mail recipient. Might be useful as it differs from other errors (unrelated to the object being sent)

----------


## Mit0

trading with other persons doesn't work..just tried this..both get disconnected..but the person u traded to gets the goods u traded beside the bugged herb..

----------


## diablo32

I really know how to dupe a item like that , but if I post it here ppl will do it like crazy  :Smile:

----------


## sparamoule

When you try to send it by mail it say something like "imposible to find the recipient" (was on a french version)

----------


## crazykay

> I really know how to dupe a item like that , but if I post it here ppl will do it like crazy


got any hints for us on how to do that?

----------


## aionic11

> I really know how to dupe a item like that , but if I post it here ppl will do it like crazy


Without proof, no1 believes you m8  :Smile:

----------


## Mit0

> Without proof, no1 believes you m8


Think so too^^

----------


## sparamoule

> I really know how to dupe a item like that , but if I post it here ppl will do it like crazy


Give us a proof and a hint please  :Smile:

----------


## diablo32

> Without proof, no1 believes you m8


i will not farm ins for this , anyway i have no gold , i already spend everything for 80pally bug  :Smile: 

anyway for make it real , put it on the gift box and send it with mail and right click when you get it , it will be real . That how i was make the visual dupes to real long time ago.

with this you can put items in gift box : Green Ribboned Wrapping Paper - Item - World of Warcraft

i'm %99 sure it will work  :Wink:

----------


## Devanh

It just dawned on me (I'm a bit slow for not having realized this:confused :Smile:  that this can be used as a scam. Since other people can see the icons (they think they're real), you could sell guild banks full of duped <rare item here> in bulk for inconceivable amounts of gold, despite only having one of the item. The other person pays you for guild leadership before they get bank permission and find out it's fake, and you run off having done the scam of the century. 

Please, don't do this. OC does not support scamming, and neither should you. It's better to focus on looking for a potential dupe.

----------


## aionic11

> i will not farm ins for this , anyway i have no gold , i already spend everything for 80pally bug 
> 
> anyway for make it real , put it on the gift box and send it with mail and right click when you get it , it will be real . That how i was make the visual dupes to real long time ago.
> 
> with this you can put items in gift box : Green Ribboned Wrapping Paper - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> i'm %99 sure it will work


Stackable items can't be wrapped

----------


## crazykay

> i will not farm ins for this , anyway i have no gold , i already spend everything for 80pally bug 
> 
> anyway for make it real , put it on the gift box and send it with mail and right click when you get it , it will be real . That how i was make the visual dupes to real long time ago.
> 
> with this you can put items in gift box : Green Ribboned Wrapping Paper - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> i'm %99 sure it will work


can anyone confirm this?

----------


## HeartWorm

How do i get it out of the guild bank im just getting a error.

----------


## supercasanova

If you make a stack of this I believe only one will remain bugged and only if it's on its own (not in stack). Tried making a flask with a bugged Snow Lily, the flask works normally (can be sold to AH). If after stacking 4 bugged ones I split them into 1 and 3, I could not send the 1 on its own, but the 3 was no problem. When taken by the recipient, the herbs worked normally.
The wrapping paper thing mentioned above doesn't work with the herb. Maybe it works with the guild bank thing, before depositing the duped item again? Haven't tried since I can't withdraw from the guild bank. If you deposit the herb on an empty guild bank slot, the herb disappears and the spot becomes locked, can't put nothing there.

----------


## Lomnialoran

damn balls this is impressive. +rep if I can.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

Nice find, +rep

----------


## crazykay

> The one you get when you drag a bugged item above one item in the guildbank. You have one in your inventory then and one in gbank.


do i have to dupe the item already wrapped in the box?

----------


## crazykay

> i will not farm ins for this , anyway i have no gold , i already spend everything for 80pally bug 
> 
> anyway for make it real , put it on the gift box and send it with mail and right click when you get it , it will be real . That how i was make the visual dupes to real long time ago.
> 
> with this you can put items in gift box : Green Ribboned Wrapping Paper - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> i'm %99 sure it will work


how can i put the "duped" items from the guild bank in the wrapping paper? The items in the guild bank are bugged and cant be moved.

----------


## diablo32

> how can i put the "duped" items from the guild bank in the wrapping paper? The items in the guild bank are bugged and cant be moved.


my way only work when you make moveable visual dupe , but as seems they cant put herbs in the box .

----------


## supercasanova

Wrapping the item that appears in your inventory after swapping the herb with an item in the gbank is normally wrapped because it is the actual item, so you gain nothing by doing so, unless there's a way to move the item in the gbank.
Also, milling 5 bugged herbs changes nothing, doing the trick on that also changes nothing I believe.

EDIT: Quicker method: 
1. Separate a 5 stack from the 20 stack (have 15 and 5), also have another stack or just loose herbs
2. Mill the 5 without looting
3. Add a single of the loose/other herbs to the -now greyed- 5 stack (should no longer have "5" on it)
4. It should no longer be grey, close the loot window and you should have a bugged herb
This is the same as before, ignoring the step of picking up the 5 stack and placing it on the original stack. From what I tried this works in the same manner.

----------


## krisha

Also when you change a zone, the item will disapear from your bags. Counts for herbs or ores.

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Clever work Omo. Can you still roll back consumable stacks?

----------


## Prime2010

Would you be able to farm items in dungeon/raids with this? For example, you bug the herb at the start of a dungeon (Say you was farming Anzu) you then proceed to kill the boss, no mount? Vendor the item using a portable vendor, and you will be rollbacked, allowing you to reset the instance and try again... Just theory, I haven't tested it.

Edit: Tested in Karazhan, was able to get the rollback, but still had everything I had achieved inside (Loot, rep, save etc)

----------


## sparamoule

Using this to make darkoom card make a lot of profit!

----------


## tvl

i didn't found the dupe but i found a way to bypass daily cooldown on crafting items

tyvm for this  :Big Grin:

----------


## xpowers

> i didn't found the dupe but i found a way to bypass daily cooldown on crafting items
> 
> tyvm for this


do you make the special herb, do the cd, then rollback?

----------


## Worklol

Very unexpected but, I guess it was bound to happen. I thought you would give a little credit to Shortstuff910mc aka Shorty for finding this :confused: .
~Snyth

P.S. Forgot email linked to my old ownedcore so I had to make a new account  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kallekiller132

Confirmed that it allso works with prospecting, and that it doesnt work with things like melting =x
-If you put the bugged item in an open slot in the guildbank it will **** it up and you cant put items there, allmost feel a little bad for my guild now =(

----------


## Disphotic

amazing vootus, although, I'd guess it be fixed rather fast, faster than someone actually might be able to get further with this :P

----------


## HeartWorm

My server also restarted and lost some things.

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

My server just restarted, all items in the guildbank got removed. guessing this is just a visual thing  :Frown: 

Also tried out some stuff, like re-creating the old enter instance and trade at the same time exploit, however it didn't work, the only odd thing that happen was that the text one time said, "trade cancelled" and then both of us got DCed and when we logged in the trade had succeed.

----------


## sparamoule

> My server just restarted, all items in the guildbank got removed. guessing this is just a visual thing


Does the exploit is still working?

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Does the exploit is still working?


Will check 1 sec

EDIT: Yes it did still work, however I think the restart was about the lagg that the server did recently had all day in org :S

----------


## xpowers

EDIT: HOW TO MAKE TONS OF GOLD
1. make the special herb
2. Make living steel/sha crystal/any other daily mat that makes profit
3. sell the herb

this skips the daily cd

----------


## hammark9

Someone try to trade gold to. LET DA FUN BEGIN!!!

----------


## sparamoule

Nevermind I understood

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> EDIT: HOW TO MAKE TONS OF GOLD
> 1. make the special herb
> 2. Make living steel/sha crystal/any other daily mat that makes profit
> 3. sell the herb


How will you be able to do this, even if you trade the herb the trade will still succeed, just that you get dc?
And do you mean creating a full guild bank of this and then sell the guild? that's more like scam.. and you probably won't earn that much on it




> Someone try to trade gold to. LET DA FUN BEGIN!!!


This won't either work since the trade will just work like a normal trade... (jsut the matter of you and the other person getting DC)


EDIT: Btw what are all you talking about skipping daily cds? that sounds interesting  :Smile: 

Edit2: Lol understand that this was how you did it :P

----------


## tvl

Just do what they said then create the item with daily cd.
After that sell the herb for dc

----------


## Loki Cola

> How will you be able to do this, even if you trade the herb the trade will still succeed, just that you get dc?
> And do you mean creating a full guild bank of this and then sell the guild? that's more like scam.. and you probably won't earn that much on it
> 
> 
> 
> This won't either work since the trade will just work like a normal trade... (jsut the matter of you and the other person getting DC)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Btw what are all you talking about skipping daily cds? that sounds interesting


Both your first quote and your edit are referring to the same thing. When you create a bugged herb, then use a daily cooldown (ie living steel, sha crystal, darkmoon card), then vendor your bugged herb, it resets your daily cooldown timer while allowing you to keep the cooldown item you crafted.

----------


## kallekiller132

> working with prospecting???


Yes, try to red tha comment ^_^

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Both your first quote and your edit are referring to the same thing. When you create a bugged herb, then use a daily cooldown (ie living steel, sha crystal, darkmoon card), then vendor your bugged herb, it resets your daily cooldown timer while allowing you to keep the cooldown item you crafted.


haha lol nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Krisjlol

Just throwing this out there, probably won't work but I cannot test myself. If you click your gold on your bags you can pick up a certain amount. If you click someone when the gold is picked up it trades them and auto puts that amount of gold in. Maybe you can spam /script AcceptTrade(); on both to accept trade before d/c, and maybe tie in a macro to sell herb to rollback also before d/c to dupe gold? Just something that came to my mind.

----------


## shindaustin

Love the theorycrafting guys..or thoughtank. If anyone wants to team up i can help out. Trying some new methods on my own

----------


## tvl

> Love the theorycrafting guys..or thoughtank. If anyone wants to team up i can help out. Trying some new methods on my own


Pmed you (post to short)

----------


## xpowers

> How will you be able to do this, even if you trade the herb the trade will still succeed, just that you get dc?
> And do you mean creating a full guild bank of this and then sell the guild? that's more like scam.. and you probably won't earn that much on it
> 
> 
> 
> This won't either work since the trade will just work like a normal trade... (jsut the matter of you and the other person getting DC)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Btw what are all you talking about skipping daily cds? that sounds interesting


what you quoted was my post on skipping daily cds

----------


## shindaustin

Dailys, LFR(will it save you), purchasing gear? when does the game actually save your toon

----------


## foxdodo

Complete a quest will create a CHECKPOINT

----------


## shindaustin

Would it work with disenchanting? Could possibly make it into one item..place a exact replica over it? Could somehow be mixed in with the rapping paper dupe.

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Complete a quest will create a CHECKPOINT


What do you mean with Checkpoint, will you get tped there everytime you do this or will you get your account saved and won't be able to reset daily cds?

(Btw Have done around a stack of sha crystals now  :Big Grin:  let's just hope I won't get banned for it since i did it on my main acc xD)

----------


## homppeli

craft something, as the craft is finishing, vendor the bugged herb (or ore? i guess?), should get the item&keep mats (only tried twice, not sure if specific timing or anything). tested with misthide helms

----------


## shindaustin

> working with prospecting???



yes it works with prospecting, wondering if it would work with disenchanting too.

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> craft something, as the craft is finishing, vendor the bugged herb (or ore? i guess?), should get the item&keep mats (only tried twice, not sure if specific timing or anything). tested with misthide helms


If this work this bug is insane, however don't believe it works until I get it to work or get any proof.

EDIT: Did a fast test, however it didn't work for me. exactly when should you sell the bugged item?

----------


## kallekiller132

> craft something, as the craft is finishing, vendor the bugged herb (or ore? i guess?), should get the item&keep mats (only tried twice, not sure if specific timing or anything). tested with misthide helms


Tried this few hrs ago but didnt get any result, are u selling it when exactly when the crafting timer is on 0 or 1-2 sec before?

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> yes it works with prospecting, wondering if it would work with disenchanting too.


Your mailbox is full, here is however how you do it:
Just create a bugged herb/ore, create the daily cd (sha crystal) or whatever other daily cd. and then go sell the bugged ore/herb and you'll get dc, then relog in again and you can create it again  :Big Grin:

----------


## zekiel247

I did try with inscription and u can re use the scrolls, but the inks r used in the process. At least you get free scrolls lol GOOD FIND!

----------


## Yimmo

Edit, Cant touch the item in the Vault, however it stays as the duped item.

----------


## shindaustin

> Edit, Cant touch the item in the Vault, however it stays as the duped item.


So you got it or didnt? kind of confusing

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Edit, Cant touch the item in the Vault, however it stays as the duped item.


If this is true, It'll be amazing as ****ing hell  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yimmo

> So you got it or didnt? kind of confusing


I'm confused myself, I have the duped item in my bags, and the same item remains in the guild vault, however it cant be moved or withdrawn from the guild vault.

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> I'm confused myself, I have the duped item in my bags, and the same item remains in the guild vault, however it cant be moved or withdrawn from the guild vault.


Sorry, it didn't work, that's just the normal thing that happens when you do it.

----------


## shindaustin

Haha either i suck at this, or living steel cd doesnt work. Just tried and i failed..living steel has a day cooldown

----------


## Bibimbapi

i only dc'd myself once and then stopped doing it, because I fear that Blizzard might swing the banhammer

----------


## Catsrus

> craft something, as the craft is finishing, vendor the bugged herb (or ore? i guess?), should get the item&keep mats (only tried twice, not sure if specific timing or anything). tested with misthide helms


This is working for me, I guess you just have to get the timing right. Tested with darkmoon card of mists, made a card kept the mats.

EDIT: Done it again using the duped mats, it worked.

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> wrapping paper dupe works with this!


describe more?  :Big Grin: 




> This is working for me, I guess you just have to get the timing right. Tested with darkmoon card of mists, made a card kept the mats.


Exactly when do you sell the item? when the item creation is a 100% or like 99% or 95% or what? ^^ a little more help should be a bit helpful here  :Smile:

----------


## Catsrus

> describe more? 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly when do you sell the item? when the item creation is a 100% or like 99% or 95% or what? ^^ a little more help should be a bit helpful here


Around 95% for me, the cast of the item has to complete and it has to be in your bags when you dc.

----------


## Disphotic

I was able to replicate that. It's just about timing

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> I was able to replicate that. It's just about timing


ok, I did it like 5 times, couldn't make it :S
But feels a bit risky to risk your epic(I talk about the 496 ilvl ones) to a thing you'll have to time really good :/

----------


## Disphotic

> ok, I did it like 5 times, couldn't make it :S
> But feels a bit risky to risk your epic(I talk about the 496 ilvl ones) to a thing you'll have to time really good :/


With some extra tools you can probably replicate it 100%, I'm not going play with this more on my account though

----------


## PugChopstick

I failed twice with the darkmoon cards.

----------


## Famous

Can someone try having a stack of 20x linen cloth in the guildbank, then swap the bugged item with the linen cloth, will 20x linen cloth appear in the guild bank then? If so, split x19 linen cloth and place them somewhere else in the gbank and withdraw it. Somebody can try this out?

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Can someone try having a stack of 20x linen cloth in the guildbank, then swap the bugged item with the linen cloth, will 20x linen cloth appear in the guild bank then? If so, split x19 linen cloth and place them somewhere else in the gbank and withdraw it. Somebody can try this out?


This didn't work.

----------


## shindaustin

> With some extra tools you can probably replicate it 100%, I'm not going play with this more on my account though


Find the point on the cast bar and put a peice of tape!

----------


## WizKhalifa610

Hey I was wondering if someone can confirm this if they have a mount there about to learn

1. Get a mount
2. Learn the mount
3. Roll back

----------


## Shabah

> Hey I was wondering if someone can confirm this if they have a mount there about to learn
> 
> 1. Get a mount
> 2. Learn the mount
> 3. Roll back


tried this, didnt work

----------


## Famous

You can also try Uncaging a pet + rollback

----------


## serioux

whats about achievments, the one where you get 3k gold with pet battles??? anybody tested???

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> You can also try Uncaging a pet + rollback


Tried it, didn't work

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> whats about achievments, the one where you get 3k gold with pet battles??? anybody tested???


Someone tested daily/repeatable quests? (if you can do the daily again/if you don't lose the mat you needed for the repeatable quest?)

----------


## aionic11

I managed to create a JC gem without losing the mats (twice).

----------


## OverLordErIcH

@H4x0rAbdullah 

No, that will not work.

----------


## WonderousKeys

I think I'm psychic....in the near future I see a hotfix and mass banning  :Wink: 
OP don't forget the "Use at your own risk" disclaimer haha

----------


## pekko

so AH, and mail gets an error when you try to send these bugged items, I wonder what happens when you trade gold with bugged item  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PugChopstick

I assume that this is a very bannable offense?

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> I assume that this is a very bannable offense?


I wouldn't say very, however it's bannable, but I think hacking (like flyhacking etc is a more bannable offense)

----------


## PugChopstick

> I wouldn't say very, however it's bannable, but I think hacking (like flyhacking etc is a more bannable offense)


Should I be worried for all my accounts, or only the one I'm doing it on?

----------


## HAzxro

I just crafted around 200x sha crystal, I hope I won't get banned for this!

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Should I be worried for all my accounts, or only the one I'm doing it on?


Blizzard never banns more then one account, whatever you are doing they won't ban your other accounts.

----------


## PugChopstick

> Blizzard never banns more then one account, whatever you are doing they won't ban your other accounts.


Alrighty, cool. I was just worried since I'm thinking of sending all these duped items to my other account to sell.

----------


## Shabah

If you trade the herb to another player, you both dc, but does the other player also get a rollback?

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> If you trade the herb to another player, you both dc, but does the other player also get a rollback?


No, however a lot of your questions have already been answered, read through the whole thread before asking questions please  :Smile:

----------


## PugChopstick

> If you trade the herb to another player, you both dc, but does the other player also get a rollback?


Tried it, and no, the other player doesn't get rolled back.

----------


## Disphotic

Anyone tried having 2 toons, both with bugged herb/ore, both put bugged herb/ore together with gold and trade?

----------


## kallekiller132

> Anyone tried having 2 toons, both with bugged herb/ore, both put bugged herb/ore together with gold and trade?


Yeah tried with a friend, it looks like the trade is completed as usual just that you get dced by the flower, he took 20 gold and i 11 and we both got the right ammount, allso tried with an item and he got it =x

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> I just crafted around 200x sha crystal, I hope I won't get banned for this!


Doesn't that take a while lol, logging in like 200 times

----------


## owhmar

Has anyone tried with raid / dungeons that drops mount?

----------


## kaarebanan

how bannable would this be to abuse? having fun creating darkmoon cards atm. would deleting the char or transferring it to another account delete the traces?

----------


## Devilsdog

> how bannable would this be to abuse? having fun creating darkmoon cards atm. would deleting the char or transferring it to another account delete the traces?


Everything you do, from typing "Hello" in Trade to spamming reconnect after a server goes down....is logged. So, deleting a character / transferring wont remove your trace so to speak. Best bet would be using a separate account with a VPN / Proxy if you want be safe.

----------


## kaarebanan

meh, never been banned so guess it wont be a more than 72 hours at worst anyhow :P

----------


## Shelk

I've got this to work with a bit of BS craftables. Some things I've noticed:
It rolls back your profession (hence being able to bypass the CD, if you're trying to lvl like this you will lose the gained skill)
If you have a small stack of say 1, it will sometimes take only the small stack away and not anything from a larger stack. (if it costs 8 to make, it will remove the stack of 1, but not 7 from a different stack)
If the timing is just right it wont take away anything.

I've only gotten away scott free once or twice, otherwise I've been using a small stack to reduce risk. 

Shelk

----------


## Meandr0

Did anyone get the 'wrapping paper method' working with this ?

as someone stated on page 6, that it did... can anyone confirm.

----------


## misterneko

anyone knows how to take off the duped items from guild bank?

i have permission but says Temporary guild error.

----------


## xtase2007

guys what about using this in BG?!? lets say get to enemy flag, log off.... log back in. do the mill. grab flag and cap it. then mount up and sell item. it should roll you back to enemy flag? it could work haha

----------


## Lillaidioten

Can you make the "magic item" with Tailoring/enchanting? Or do you need Prospecting/Milling?

----------


## asdfx123

> anyone knows how to take off the duped items from guild bank?
> 
> i have permission but says Temporary guild error.


Hmm maybe with disbanding guild or transfering guild to other server? I dont know :/

----------


## xtase2007

so when i finish craft and sell item at same time, after i log back in - the mats are gone.. not sure how u guys do it

----------


## Shelk

Guys, please try to read all the pages before posting.
Enchanting works as well, someone said. You would need the same item by the sounds of it.
You can't take the items out, that's the part most people are stuck at trying to fix. At that point it's more a visual error, the main advantage to this is the dc/roll back. Not so much a straight up dupe, unless someone is able to work out the wrapping paper method.
Disbanding a guild was tested, and did not work.

----------


## ravenscar112

guys if works just make ''Fortune Card
Item Level 85
"You're going to be rich!"
Sell Price: 5000''
And sell to vendor is best Way to make gold if works i cna't do it because i don't have MOP  :Frown:  but you can make this because you will become rich if blizz don't chach you sorry for me poor english :Smile:

----------


## Meandr0

> guys if works just make ''Fortune Card
> Item Level 85
> "You're going to be rich!"
> Sell Price: 5000''
> And sell to vendor is best Way to make gold if works i cna't do it because i don't have MOP  but you can make this because you will become rich if blizz don't chach you sorry for me poor english


You wont be able to specifically make the 5K card, and this method does nothing for making normal fortune cards because unless your timing is perfect you will lose your mats. 

if this gets converted into a working dupe, i doubt the answer will be posted in this thread sadly.

----------


## weirdgamer

Has anyone tried something with CRZ and/or the "Transfer Aborted" spots posted earlier this week?

Transfer Aborted post : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...not-found.html (Bugged place, Transfer Aborted: instance not found)

Unfortunately only have one account, and I cherish it too much (already have 1 strike against me).

----------


## cwixichris

Just tryed with Hozen Peace Pipe it uses the item and rolls back the rep gain  :Frown:  
Worth a try

----------


## Romulis2000

im confused how some of this is being done. Thread says you need milling and herbs, so does that mean i cant replicate anything here UNLESS one of my primary skills is inscription ??

----------


## car1one

i think this is can work with Avast Ye, Admiral! - Achievement - World of Warcraft
Loot achiev and sell herb.. Reputation back and dont lose achiev  :Smile:

----------


## kaarebanan

> im confused how some of this is being done. Thread says you need milling and herbs, so does that mean i cant replicate anything here UNLESS one of my primary skills is inscription ??


inscription, jewelcrafting, enchanting. one of those would be needed, yes. surely you have an alt with one of those.

----------


## HaRdCoR3

> inscription, jewelcrafting, enchanting. one of those would be needed, yes. surely you have an alt with one of those.



how to with enchanting? i don`t get it? pls tell me how to do ^^

sorry for my bad english, i`m german  :Smile: 


v

Btw. i`ve tryed this with the daily jewelcrafting ...for Facets of Research and it works! the Facets of Research are in the bag and no cooldown! i do this 20x times or more...and it still works!

----------


## tvl

> Btw. i`ve tryed this with the daily jewelcrafting ...for Facets of Research and it works! the Facets of Research are in the bag and no cooldown! i do this 20x times or more...and it still works!


you won't learn the designs of it you just get the gems
btw i said something like this earlier hehe

----------


## HaRdCoR3

> you won't learn the designs of it you just get the gems
> btw i said something like this earlier hehe


Oh, ok my bad sorry  :Smile: 

But i have no idea how to do this with enchanting, my mage had enchanting and tailoring...i want craft the imperial silk, but i dont get a buggy item to work with this ^^

i tryed to disenchant a robe and replace it, but that didn`t work for me...

pls someone help me before fix it  :Big Grin: 

thx

----------


## xtase2007

how do you get this to work with enchanting? anyone please ?

----------


## AraiXplorer

> im confused how some of this is being done. Thread says you need milling and herbs, so does that mean i cant replicate anything here UNLESS one of my primary skills is inscription ??


A level 5 toon with rank 1 Inscription is enough  :Smile:  And levelup to 5 is done in a few minutes ^^

----------


## Lomnialoran

holy shit dude, you can basicly make 200k+ gold a day using this and inscription. i love you 'fans'

made 60k gold in one hour. i love you Omo.

----------


## hammark9

Sorry for not reading it thru. But how does the dupe/ bypass daily cd works??

----------


## tijeffz

> holy shit dude, you can basicly make 200k+ gold a day using this and inscription. i love you 'fans'
> 
> made 60k gold in one hour. i love you Omo.


You crafting scroll or what? can't figure the way to make gold.

----------


## kaarebanan

darkmoon card of the mists tijeffz.

----------


## phansawat

anyone try this with blingtron dailie ? loot the item rollback etc u got chance to get engineering mount

----------


## Shizzl3

how do you do the rollback lol D:

----------


## phansawat

btw tomorrow Darkmoon faire start if this isnt fixed yet try on these proff dailies

----------


## Dune2000

When you duplicate a certain item with your `herb´ from the item in the guild bank, and have this duplicated item in your bag (to wrap it up in wrapping paper), You won´t be able to make another duplicate of the same item you duplicated before from the guild bank, cause than you get the error message.

So my question is; How will you be able to make duplicates of the same item, and wrap them in wrapping paper?

----------


## Lomnialoran

> anyone try this with blingtron dailie ? loot the item rollback etc u got chance to get engineering mount


Just tried, doesn't work.

----------


## sigthenoob

Hm, when you guys rollback whilst making the Darkmoon Cards, do you make the card and keep ALL the mats or only the scroll?

I'm using up the Starlight inks, but my Scrolls of Wisdom arent getting used up, so basically making multiple cards from 1 Scroll :| But the AH is running out of inks!

----------


## Shizzl3

> Hm, when you guys rollback whilst making the Darkmoon Cards, do you make the card and keep ALL the mats or only the scroll?
> 
> I'm using up the Starlight inks, but my Scrolls of Wisdom arent getting used up, so basically making multiple cards from 1 Scroll :| But the AH is running out of inks!


Can you explain how you are doing that?  :Stick Out Tongue:  the ink is pretty cheap on my server so that's np

----------


## sigthenoob

It's explained earlier on in the thread, but basically -

Make the bugged herb -> Start making the Darkmoon Card of the Mist -> When the cast is about 95% of the way through, sell the bugged herb to the vendor so you DC just as the cast finishes.

As stated, I'm using up the inks but keeping the Scrolls, dunno if that is correct or I'm just timing it wrong and you can keep both Scrolls AND inks.

----------


## Lomnialoran

> It's explained earlier on in the thread, but basically -
> 
> Make the bugged herb -> Start making the Darkmoon Card of the Mist -> When the cast is about 95% of the way through, sell the bugged herb to the vendor so you DC just as the cast finishes.
> 
> As stated, I'm using up the inks but keeping the Scrolls, dunno if that is correct or I'm just timing it wrong and you can keep both Scrolls AND inks.


this works. thanks man. making the darkmoon cards without using any mats at all but the bugged herb.

----------


## mercules

made around 80 scroll of wisdom with this so far! <3

----------


## kaarebanan

for darkmoon cards, have _11_ inks in a stack, make the card, vendor bugged herb, relog and find card + mats in order.

worked my 100something crafted cards atleast  :Smile:

----------


## Dune2000

How about Blingtron 4000? Get the gift; Vendor flower and being able to get another gift ?

----------


## sigthenoob

Nah, this doesnt work for Blingtron or daily quests as far as I can tell.

----------


## crazykay

anybody tried this out with jewelcrafting making the panther mount?

----------


## Lomnialoran

> anybody tried this out with jewelcrafting making the panther mount?


Doesn't work. Neither does it work with inscription epics.

----------


## pavik

Just a question when you make darkmoon card with out loosing any mats are you doing the card to lik 95% and then sell bugged herb or doing it all the way and then sell herb??

----------


## Yataka

> Just a question when you make darkmoon card with out loosing any mats are you doing the card to lik 95% and then sell bugged herb or doing it all the way and then sell herb??


you can do it all the way

----------


## Bibimbapi

this is gamebreaking and will get you banned. dont do it!

----------


## Shizzl3

Confirming that completing a quest sets a "checkpoint" to that place.. and therefore I failed resetting the daily CD, because I did that right before >_>

Oh well.. are you guys not afraid of getting banned?

Blízz must be able to find out soon..

*/ / EDIT: There must be some way of "duping" blood spirits this way? 

Like some mentioned earlier in the thread, that this is possible with disenchanting too? Simply DE the 489+ epic > rollback > Log in and have the item still + mats from DE'ing?*

----------


## simeonch

People on my realm (lvl1 ) were selling the EPIC JC panter yesterday for 50k and 40x blood spits or w/e on many chars today. They must have found a way.

----------


## pavik

and if you wanna do scroll of wisdom complete all the way or sell bugged item at 95% to reset cooldown??

----------


## phansawat

> craft something, as the craft is finishing, vendor the bugged herb (or ore? i guess?), should get the item&keep mats (only tried twice, not sure if specific timing or anything). tested with misthide helms


this one work for my im using quartz and i sell bugged herb at 0.7 sec - 0.6 sec

----------


## Lomnialoran

Am I the only one who can't speak in /1 General, /2 Trade etc after doing this?

----------


## Yataka

> and if you wanna do scroll of wisdom complete all the way or sell bugged item at 95% to reset cooldown??


You need at least only 1 Scroll of Wisdom... and then you have to do yyour darkmon card of... With 11 Starlight Ink in a Stack after this create your darkmoncard sell the bugged herb log in and you have your crafted darkmoon card + Starlight Ink + Scroll of Wisdom in your bag

----------


## aionic11

> Am I the only one who can't speak in /1 General, /2 Trade etc after doing this?


Same happened to me.

----------


## HeartWorm

> Am I the only one who can't speak in /1 General, /2 Trade etc after doing this?


I have the same problem.

----------


## Shizzl3

> Am I the only one who can't speak in /1 General, /2 Trade etc after doing this?


Haha this happened on my alt while doing the rollback.. not sure wtf is up with that..

Also: 
*There must be some way of "duping" blood spirits this way? 

Like some mentioned earlier in the thread, that this is possible with disenchanting too? Simply DE the 489+ epic > rollback > Log in and have the item still + mats from DE'ing?*

----------


## Lomnialoran

So anyone have any idea how to be able to speak in General and Trade chat again? or is this just bullshit :P

----------


## HeartWorm

> So anyone have any idea how to be able to speak in General and Trade chat again? or is this just bullshit :P


Works for me after like an Hr.

----------


## Shizzl3

It comes back after some minutes honestly..

I just logged my main, then DC'd, logged back in main > alt.. and Trade was open again


//EDIT: Time to put to elite before things take over hand? :P or maybe too late..

----------


## alphawolff

Should really elite this quicker rather then later, yeah.

----------


## simeonch

Trading gold and items when both hand over bugged herb does nothing. You just dc and trade the items.

----------


## madden92

: Time to put to elite before things take over hand? :P or maybe too late..[/QUOTE]

Time to remove it I suggest

----------


## Juz

> Am I the only one who can't speak in /1 General, /2 Trade etc after doing this?


I only had to log out manually and log in again to fix this  :Smile:

----------


## madden92

Is there a macro to create Darkmoon card of mists faster?

----------


## HaRdCoR3

Anybody know to do this with enchanting? also an bugged shard or something else?

----------


## alphawolff

Can reliably make dark moon cards now.


Really not too sure how quick they're gonna ban for this

----------


## kaarebanan

the reason your chat is bugged is because you're not officially logged out during the rollback (even tho your physical char disappears, you're still listed as online), thus the first login is your "real" presence even tho it's gone. log our normal and it will sort itself on relog.
not sure how they'll detect this cus of that tho :P

----------


## forumlog

cant get it work... when i try to put 1 herb on milled 5 herbs its says Internal Bag Error

----------


## kaarebanan

> cant get it work... when i try to put 1 herb on milled 5 herbs its says Internal Bag Error


you need to take 1 herb out of a stack to replace the milled stack. if you take a single herb you'll get error, if you shift click a stack of 2+ herbs and then place 1 on top of the milled ones it will work. do you people even read and watch the video properly before attempting?  :Big Grin:

----------


## phansawat

test on misthide helmet as lw worked everytime on 0.6 sec tested on different stuff like epic glove doesnt want to work for me or the illvl 450 pvp stuff

----------


## Lomnialoran

You can create more than 1 before logging out, but you will lose the Starlight Ink's and only keep the Scrolls of Wisdom.

----------


## pavik

but when i tryed to make scroll i got Cooldown on scroll of wisdom?? what were i doing wrong my herb thing with dc works??

----------


## aionic11

It kinda worked for me on Scroll of Wisdom, I got the scroll and lost the mats, but didn't get CD.

----------


## Shizzl3

> Deleted for now.


Surely is faster, but also more risky? lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pavik

but when you make scrolls or card should you complete it all the way then sell the bugged her or?? cause i did that now and still got CD on it

----------


## phansawat

> but when you make scrolls or card should you complete it all the way then sell the bugged her or?? cause i did that now and still got CD on it



Because u gotta sell the herb when the cast is at 95% read the other comment

----------


## kaarebanan

both scroll and card can be fully cast, scroll of wisdom WILL consume mats, but not incurr cd on rollback (meaning you can get endless amounts of scrolls per day), card will not consume mats on rollback.

----------


## Meursault

Originally Posted by H4x0rAbdullah 
Blizzard never banns more then one account, whatever you are doing they won't ban your other accounts.




> Alrighty, cool. I was just worried since I'm thinking of sending all these duped items to my other account to sell.


Had two accounts banned in the past at the same time - Would take this with a pinch of salt

----------


## Shizzl3

I'm not sure if anyone has already tried this, or written it here but:

What if you trade an item for gold to some dude, and then sell the bugged herb like 0,1 sec after trade complete?

----------


## kaarebanan

> I'm not sure if anyone has already tried this, or written it here but:
> 
> What if you trade an item for gold to some dude, and then sell the bugged herb like 0,1 sec after trade complete?


read the thread, trades have been tried multiple times, 0 success.

----------


## monsterrofl

tested with several different timings on cutting gems, no luck on getting it to dupe the gem

----------


## spriggy666

Hmm. trying to create a glitched ore and does not seem to be working. Am doing as suggested buy prospecting 5 ore, dragging single ore onto the stack then closing the loot window. Doesnt seem to work now  :Frown:  unless someone can confirm otherwise

----------


## madden92

It doesn't work, I guess hotfixd

----------


## aionic11

> Hmm. trying to create a glitched ore and does not seem to be working. Am doing as suggested buy prospecting 5 ore, dragging single ore onto the stack then closing the loot window. Doesnt seem to work now  unless someone can confirm otherwise


Did you watch the video....? You have to have the 5 ore on your cursor while prospecting, then when prospecting is complete, you click on the 5 ore's original place (that should be greyed), then after that you take 1 ore from another stack and put it on the 5 ore's original place, then you close the loot window.


Btw just created a Darkmoon Card, but it only didn't consume the Scroll of Wisdom  :Frown:

----------


## Shizzl3

Hm hotfix´d cuz it was not in elite then? :x

----------


## kaarebanan

rollback works fine with both ore and herbs still <.< watch the video properly, you must be doing it wrong. my guess is you're doing the milling/prospecting bit wrong.

----------


## hotpocket

nvm, still works <3

----------


## kaarebanan

> internal bag error
> 
> EU


you only get that when trying to put a single item on top of your stack, break a stack and put one item on top from that. WATCH THE VIDEO PROPERLY  :Big Grin:

----------


## HeartWorm

> internal bag error
> 
> EU


After you milled or prospected the item you need to take the ore/herb from a other stack thats larger than one unit or you will get that error.

----------


## Shabah

#showtooltip Inscription
/cast Inscription
/run for i=1,GetNumTradeSkills() do if GetTradeSkillInfo(i)=="Darkmoon Card of Mists" then CloseTradeSkill() DoTradeSkill(i) break end end

if you wanna speed up the process  :Wink: 

replace the dmc card with any item you want crafted, and the /cast Inscription to the current proffession you are making items off.

----------


## spriggy666

So to confirm with anyone doing living steel, do your mats get consumed and you have to keep buying mats?

----------


## Dominium

> #showtooltip Inscription
> /cast Inscription
> /run for i=1,GetNumTradeSkills() do if GetTradeSkillInfo(i)=="Darkmoon Card of Mists" then CloseTradeSkill() DoTradeSkill(i) break end end
> 
> if you wanna speed up the process 
> 
> replace the dmc card with any item you want crafted, and the /cast Inscription to the current proffession you are making items off.


Thanks, +rep

----------


## HAzxro

Originally Posted by spriggy666
So to confirm with anyone doing living steel, do your mats get consumed and you have to keep buying mats?

-

Well, you have to buy the mats again or craft the mats again. You will only remove the CD of Living steel.

----------


## Naulii

We got a Error if we want to withdraw any Items. The First item was able to Withdraw, the other not.

"Temporary Guild Error. Please try again later."

Is there any Chance to withdraw them? Perhaps a Ticket or something other?

----------


## Shizzl3

Must be a way to dupe mounts or other stuff with this?! 

Can't figure it out  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AraiXplorer

> We got a Error if we want to withdraw any Items. The First item was able to Withdraw, the other not.
> 
> "Temporary Guild Error. Please try again later."
> 
> Is there any Chance to withdraw them? Perhaps a Ticket or something other?


Did you even read the comments ? This whole topic is about this

----------


## mercules

wait this isn't in elite? ;o best exploit i've ever used so thanks

+rep given  :Smile:

----------


## Romulis2000

ok...how are blood spirits being duped...theres mass amounts being sold..can someone tell me please..also how to do the sha crystal dupe please

----------


## newsneez

I'd imagine this was how chinese people are duping the Bloodspirits.
make the bugged herb.
DE some epic - sell herb at 95% cast?

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

if a account never got banned, can it be perma banned using this? Or it will just get 72h ban etc?

Sorry for bad english.

----------


## Romulis2000

i tried the sha crystal but now i have a cool down..that toons isnt a inscriber and im not about to drop my other maxxed prof to do this SO, how are sha crystals being duped and same with blood spirits ...someone please share.

Also im making scrolls of wisdom with NO CD happening, but its using up the mats , is the mats NOT supposed to get used as well ?

Edit : ok i got it so im not using the crafting mats ALMOST every time lol need workon timing obviously (thanks Lives). Im guessing the herb is always going to get used up so no way on NOT losing the herbs..?

ALSO BLOOD SPIRITS PPL how are you duping them ?

----------


## Lives

Your timing is off.

----------


## PugChopstick

Living Steel mats do get used up in the process.

----------


## dmxdawg4321

You should already know how to dupe with this Omo, they used the DC rollback I found in PTR realms and it ended up working in retail, void storage. This will be fixed within a week, abuse it while you can.

----------


## Shizzl3

> i tried the sha crystal but now i have a cool down..that toons isnt a inscriber and im not about to drop my other maxxed prof to do this SO, how are sha crystals being duped and same with blood spirits ...someone please share.
> 
> Also im making scrolls of wisdom with NO CD happening, but its using up the mats , is the mats NOT supposed to get used as well ?


It's not hard to reset the sha crystal CD:

You simply can use ghost iron ore, take a stack of 5, and another stack of 2+. Then simply Prospect the stack of 5, but don't LOOT IT.
Then you take 1 piece of ghost iron ore from the other stack, and put it in the stack of 5 that you just prospected.
Close loot window, make a sha crystal, then sell the 1 piece of ghost iron ore (which is the bugged) to a vendor > Insta-DC  :Smile: 

*Also, I might have discovered further information about duping stuff like Jeweled onyx Panther:

Chatted with a GM who said the following, when I questioned him about the mount I bought (I sure knew that the ****er was dupe, cuz a lvl 1 sold it for so cheap):

"It's not really the developers fault in this case. It is a Game Masters fault. But I cannot really explain it, it is due to not paying attention and only takes a minor slip up."

One thing is clear now  
*
Also got screenshots if people don't believe me for some reason

1 SS: http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/535/dupesrevl3.png
Got more

----------


## Saphirrot

give us the screen from the Gm without name please !

----------


## leinadz

> You should already know how to dupe with this Omo, they used the DC rollback I found in PTR realms and it ended up working in retail, void storage. This will be fixed within a week, abuse it while you can.


What do you mean with Void Storage? Or how to use this with the void storage?

----------


## WizKhalifa610

For some reason when I do the darkmoon card of mist only the inks stay but the scroll is gone

What am I doing wrong?

----------


## emanon_wk

> if a account never got banned, can it be perma banned using this? Or it will just get 72h ban etc?
> 
> Sorry for bad english.


Can someone answer his question pls?

----------


## coneofpwn

Made hundreds of Darkmoon Cards with this but does it work with the Mechano Hog or other Engineering/JC mounts?

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> Made hundreds of Darkmoon Cards with this but does it work with the Mechano Hog or other Engineering/JC mounts?


Are your mats being consumed? If not how?

----------


## Lives

> Are your mats being consumed? If not how?


Read the thread

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> Read the thread


I did and only thing I found is sell herb 95% into cast, it didn't work
My scrolls are being consumed but not inks

----------


## coneofpwn

I have 84 MS and I vendor right as the cast is complete.


BTW this really needs to be elite before my 40 darkmoon decks arent worth anything  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikfirus123

dude your scroll CANNOT vanish, you always have to keep 1 in each stack. lol

if your item gets used and is gone from your bags. you cant get it back. so therefore have like 20 scrolls use 19 only. keep 1 and then sell the herb = profit

----------


## coke92

is it me or doesn't it work anymore when i mill a stack of 5 i pick up the herbs during the cast but when the loot window pops up it automaticly loots the items giving no chance to put the stack of 5 back down yes my autoloot is off

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> dude your scroll CANNOT vanish, you always have to keep 1 in each stack. lol
> 
> if your item gets used and is gone from your bags. you cant get it back. so therefore have like 20 scrolls use 19 only. keep 1 and then sell the herb = profit


I have only 1 in my bag then I create the the card and the inks stay and scroll is gone, should I like create 20 scrolls and do it?

----------


## kristhelord

> I have only 1 in my bag then I create the the card and the inks stay and scroll is gone, should I like create 20 scrolls and do it?


Have 2 scrolls, at least.

----------


## mercules

you're doing something wrong, still works fine here.

----------


## madden92

If this works then it should be moved to elite or deleted so it won't be fixed. If it doesn't then it should be removed anyway

----------


## edrsvc

there was a little update from blizzard, i saw. but still works

----------


## WizKhalifa610

K it worked, I just had to have more than 1 scroll in bag

----------


## mercules

> If this works then it should be moved to elite or deleted so it won't be fixed. If it doesn't then it should be removed anyway


definitely works i've made over 200 darkmoon cards and over 200 scroll of wisdoms  :Smile:

----------


## edrsvc

anyone has an idea how to put the stuff from the gbank inside the charakter bags?

----------


## madden92

@ mercules - Any tips to make the cards faster? Do you make only 1 per dissconect?

----------


## mercules

> anyone has an idea how to put the stuff from the gbank inside the charakter bags?


what does guild bank have to do with this? :P

----------


## raydadon

you could probably dupe all craftable items with this!!! amazing  :Smile:

----------


## mercules

> @ mercules - Any tips to make the cards faster? Do you make only 1 per dissconect?


i'm making a scroll of wisdom and a darkmoon card per dc and keeping both on relog + mats

----------


## phansawat

> is it me or doesn't it work anymore when i mill a stack of 5 i pick up the herbs during the cast but when the loot window pops up it automaticly loots the items giving no chance to put the stack of 5 back down yes my autoloot is off


u auto loot is on ?

----------


## PugChopstick

> i'm making a scroll of wisdom and a darkmoon card per dc and keeping both on relog + mats


Doing the same here. Though I wonder if it'll work if we make more than one card?

----------


## madden92

You should be carefull with Scroll of wisdom's they will become very suspicious when you will have more then phisicaly possible

----------


## Bossqwerty

There's a really good chance any of you abusing this to bypass profession CDs will be banned, so be warned.

----------


## Meandr0

> Doing the same here. Though I wonder if it'll work if we make more than one card?



never consumes scrolls of wisdom, but making 2 cards and d/cing on the 2nd will cause the inks for both to be consumed.

----------


## mercules

> You should be carefull with Scroll of wisdom's they will become very suspicious when you will have more then phisicaly possible


i will be turning them into more cards.




> There's a really good chance any of you abusing this to bypass profession CDs will be banned, so be warned.


agreed

----------


## TranquilMaster

> is it me or doesn't it work anymore when i mill a stack of 5 i pick up the herbs during the cast but when the loot window pops up it automaticly loots the items giving no chance to put the stack of 5 back down yes my autoloot is off


You should check so you don't have an addon / program that overrides the ingame autoloot feature

----------


## Saruman69

> Doing the same here. Though I wonder if it'll work if we make more than one card?


How do you craft both things with one click and selling the herb at the same time?

----------


## WizKhalifa610

So would this method work with crafting BOE epics?

----------


## TranquilMaster

> i will be turning them into more cards.


Even if you turn them into cards right away, the creation of the actual scroll will be logged even if you rollback etc. The action is still sent to the server

----------


## PugChopstick

> How do you craft both things with one click and selling the herb at the same time?


Because you don't need to click at the same time.

----------


## Shizzl3

Confirms it works with prospect / mill

Move to elite or delete this thread, for the sake of us all ^^

----------


## pavik

Move this to elite now plzz!!!!

----------


## madden92

Move or delete plz!

----------


## diablo32

Ban wave inc, i guess  :Big Grin:

----------


## Meandr0

> Ban wave inc, i guess


for sure, im doing 180k / hour atm lol

----------


## dmxdawg4321

Ban wave and fix by the end of the day. You're an idiot Omo...

The first one didn't stretch your ******* wide enough? Completely butthurt over the first dupe because I didn't share it with the rest of you and now your posting them on here...

----------


## Makelarhs

why it gives me internal bag error? :S

coz its fixed i think....

----------


## sparamoule

The price of the ink for card was multiplicated by 7 on my server with this exploit! WTF

----------


## edrsvc

Anyone plase post a complete tutorial and delete then please

----------


## ene1980

Doubt they'll start banning. This is like the guild leveling exploit.
Everybody's doing this now. They don't want to ban half the players.

----------


## dmxdawg4321

We'll see (:

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> for sure, im doing 180k / hour atm lol


What you making?

----------


## Bossqwerty

You guys are silly if you think you'll walk away with your hundreds of thousands of gold(or any gold / items made from this really), of course they're going to ban you. That's why I never touch any exploit even close to a dupe. Unless it's private, of course.

----------


## coneofpwn

elite or delete please!!!

----------


## madden92

@ene1980 whats the guild level exploit?

----------


## Bossqwerty

Also moving it to elite or any other section on these forums, besides _maybe_ legendary, will not slow down the process in which it is fixed.

----------


## diablo32

> Also moving it to elite or any other section on these forums, besides MAYBE legendary, will not slow down the process in which it is fixed.


yeah , too late . Just enjoy when you can :P

----------


## Romulis2000

The toon im talking about is a chanter tailor so none of that information is helpful to me lol. Also ive logged off and onto other toons so even if i was a prospector it would be to late (since ive toon swapped) to reset the daily CD






> It's not hard to reset the sha crystal CD:
> 
> You simply can use ghost iron ore, take a stack of 5, and another stack of 2+. Then simply Prospect the stack of 5, but don't LOOT IT.
> Then you take 1 piece of ghost iron ore from the other stack, and put it in the stack of 5 that you just prospected.
> Close loot window, make a sha crystal, then sell the 1 piece of ghost iron ore (which is the bugged) to a vendor > Insta-DC 
> 
> *Also, I might have discovered further information about duping stuff like Jeweled onyx Panther:
> 
> Chatted with a GM who said the following, when I questioned him about the mount I bought (I sure knew that the ****er was dupe, cuz a lvl 1 sold it for so cheap):
> ...

----------


## PugChopstick

> Also moving it to elite or any other section on these forums, besides _maybe_ legendary, will not slow down the process in which it is fixed.


Should I be worried for all my accounts(only have 2), or the one I'm using this dupe/expliot on?

----------


## Meandr0

if your using this and not expecting a ban or suspension, your an idiot.

----------


## Lolzor1488

> if your using this and not expecting a ban or suspension, your an idiot.


nuff said
chars

----------


## diablo32

İ just pity to ppl who did this exploit with their main account  :Smile:  , ridiculous

----------


## tihifniz

Just as a note then i did the same thing in cata but with truegold, abused the shit out of it on multiple accounts, not a single one banned.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Should I be worried for all my accounts(only have 2), or the one I'm using this dupe/expliot on?


If you haven't used it on your other account you don't have to worry about action being taken against it, but if you've been sending it gold or duped items it's a possiblity, though unlikely.

----------


## coke92

works cheers man

----------


## xtase2007

i think the worst that can happen is 72hr ban + removal of all items + gold ( like a roll back )

----------


## PugChopstick

> If you haven't used it on your other account you don't have to worry about action being taken against it, but if you've been sending it gold or duped items it's a possiblity, though unlikely.


Yeah, that's what I thought. I understand the risk in my actions and accept them, though I still have that little worry in the back of my head that I may still lose my main account. Anyway, thanks for the information / quick response.

----------


## CrimeTime

diddn't readed the full thread, but have someone tryed to make the dupe in a bag at the normal player bank?
There should it be easy to get the item out of the bank with switching bags.

----------


## CuT

> You guys are silly if you think you'll walk away with your hundreds of thousands of gold(or any gold / items made from this really), of course they're going to ban you. That's why I never touch any exploit even close to a dupe. Unless it's private, of course.


This but I disagree slightly.... I lost my original hunter because of a maradaun (sp?) gold dupe. Only made a few thousand in 10min and sent it to my friend :/ which was a small bonus. 

ON THE OTHER HAND

I made thousands from the instance enter and exit bullet duping exploit that was out during Wrath and was never banned. I literally duped thousands of bullet boxes and just vendored/AH'd them.

So I'm inclined to think that stuff related to crafting is too much data for them to sift through, where as vendoring a quest item is something very specific. So dupe away IMO.

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

If you guys do not want to be perma banned, you better spread the word about this exploit everywhere so a lot of people will see and a lot of people will start doing this.

When a lot of people, by a lot I mean the same number of people that were doing the Guild XP exploit, you can pray that they will not ban everyone.

Sorry for the bad english.

----------


## MiscGaming

> If you guys do not want to be perma banned, you better spread the word about this exploit everywhere so a lot of people will see and a lot of people will start doing this.
> 
> When a lot of people, by a lot I mean the same number of people that were doing the Guild XP exploit, you can pray that they will not ban everyone.
> 
> Sorry for the bad english.


I don't think there is any server without at least a couple of people doing this, and it's probably going to be more. I did a couple of sha crystals and someone already reported me <.<

----------


## Ifritone

just thought and unable to do this but if you make ace to 8 (full deck) and when crafting the deck did the same method would it work ??? please confirm this

----------


## RNDnumbdggr

> If you guys do not want to be perma banned, you better spread the word about this exploit everywhere so a lot of people will see and a lot of people will start doing this.
> 
> When a lot of people, by a lot I mean the same number of people that were doing the Guild XP exploit, you can pray that they will not ban everyone.
> 
> Sorry for the bad english.


Good luck with that.. This takes much more effort and finesse; it'll never spread among the casual players.

----------


## phansawat

this thread is gettin bigger & bigger sooner or later this will be hotfix'd

----------


## K-Z

> If you guys do not want to be perma banned, you better spread the word about this exploit everywhere so a lot of people will see and a lot of people will start doing this.
> 
> When a lot of people, by a lot I mean the same number of people that were doing the Guild XP exploit, you can pray that they will not ban everyone.
> 
> Sorry for the bad english.


lol roflcopterlmao i know u ingame u r from ragnaros, and ur guild doing the same thing i think, lol

----------


## alphawolff

Wonder if you could use this to rollback conquest points? Such as bug, win an arena, roll back.


Or maybe something along the lines of buying and reselling an item

----------


## Genetyk

> Regards,
> 
> Please note that a penalty has been placed on your account. Please read this post for more information about this punishment and more details on the reason:
> 
> Battle.net Account Name: [email protected]
> Account name World of Warcraft: WoW1
> 
> Penalty on the account: Suspension (72 hours)
> 
> ...



Translate FR -> ENG with Google Traduction

*NOT removing of all items and NOT delete gold*

----------


## Emisary

> Translate FR -> ENG with Google Traduction


Any more info you can give us about what you did.. How many items you duped, did you used your main account ?

----------


## Dante

> Translate FR -> ENG with Google Traduction
> 
> *NOT removing of all items and NOT delete gold*


fake imo filler

----------


## Genetyk

> Any more info you can give us about what you did.. How many items you duped, did you used your main account ?


*Screen Blizzard Mail (Clic !) :*

Attachment 11955

*I have duped 2x 3 items*
Blinkstrike - Item - World of Warcraft
Pattern: Ethereal Footfalls - Item - World of Warcraft
Speedsteel Rapier - Item - World of Warcraft

*Actually, after the ban:*

*Duped items*: in GBank
*Real item*: 
- Speedsteel Rapier - Item - World of Warcraft *In my bag*
- Blinkstrike - Item - World of Warcraft *in AH*
- Pattern: Ethereal Footfalls - Item - World of Warcraft * in AH*

*Screen AH (Battle.net) (Clic !) :*

Attachment 11954

*And yes, i used my main account :confused:*

----------


## Dante

> *I have duped 2x 3 items*
> Blinkstrike - Item - World of Warcraft
> Pattern: Ethereal Footfalls - Item - World of Warcraft
> Speedsteel Rapier - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> *Actually, after the ban:*
> 
> *Duped items*: in GBank
> *Real item*: 
> ...


So will you pm me your skype or not ?  :Smile:

----------


## K-Z

> Translate FR -> ENG with Google Traduction
> 
> *NOT removing of all items and NOT delete gold*


fake and gay

----------


## pavik

i can managed to dupe alot this but they still stuck in the guild bank :/ have duped a hole tab with stacks of blood spirit but cant get them to my bag :// anyone testing it and have any suggestions??

----------


## jaczar

anyone filled the gbank and xferred it?

----------


## Genetyk

> So will you pm me your skype or not ?


I don't have skype




> fake and gay


Trolololol

----------


## pavik

havent tested that... But im pretty sure there is a way to withdraw the items from there if so im gonna be rich :Big Grin:

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> i can managed to dupe alot this but they still stuck in the guild bank :/ have duped a hole tab with stacks of blood spirit but cant get them to my bag :// anyone testing it and have any suggestions??


Did you really duped "stacks" or is there only singles of them all over the tab? since when i put it into the guild tab it always went to 1 stacked (since you only put in 1 ore/herb that is bugged.)




> anyone filled the gbank and xferred it?


It will probably not work since when my server restarted all items disappeared, probably the same thing will happen with the xfer realms.

----------


## jaczar

looks like he had a gm restore the guild bank after he glitched it

----------


## pavik

no i have the guild tab full with blood spirit orbs and then i mean full with 20 stacks and its 200% not a GM restore but the problem is i cant withdraw them from there just got "temoprary guild error. Please try again!" Have tryed out with golden lotus 16 stacks to and its working the same way but cant withdraw them ^^

----------


## Crimejoker

WoWScrnShot_010513_153053.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
(I have duped stacks from Blood spirit

I have delete the guild, but the Items doesnt sent to my mailbox.... its also a Visual bug  :Frown: 
But nice find ^^

Greets,
Crimejoker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jaczar

crimejoker u should keep the bank like that and then sell it for like 300k

using a fake account of course

----------


## phansawat

my realm went offline =O

----------


## freewayc

Are you allowed to Dupe only Items with 24h Cooldown? When you dupe mounts or something like that you cant get them from Guildbank, or did i went wrong?



greetings

----------


## mebe96

> WoWScrnShot_010513_153053.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
> (I have duped stacks from Blood spirit
> 
> I have delete the guild, but the Items doesnt sent to my mailbox.... its also a Visual bug 
> But nice find ^^
> 
> Greets,
> Crimejoker


Hello, Crimejoker pls delete you Messages in your Box i want to message you, or message me with you skype name i want to buy your "trick"!

----------


## wowokgoldsucks

I found a way to withdrawl the duped items.

You need:
-2 accounts, on separate ip adresses
-a friend
-bank acess
-7 ore to prospect/7 herbs to mill (follow his duping guide in main post)


After getting the nessasary things do the following.

-person A lags themself with the gbank lag macro (do this until said to stop)
-Person B dupes an item in the gbank
-Person B withdrawls the real version of that item and opens a trade with person A
-Person B, with the trade open right clicks on the duped item ( to get the error )
-Person A stops lagging and quickly trades and diposites the item into the gbank (possibly a macro?)
-Person B disbands the guild, recieve the duped item and real item in the mail.

Ive tested this 3 times now, once with cinderbloom, once with BoE green and once with a potion


USE AT YOU'RE OWN RISK

----------


## PugChopstick

I won't be trying that simply because I can't be bothered. But I'll give you some +rep if it's confirmed by others.

----------


## xPlacebox

Omo is a god the end

----------


## vodkalasswen

the unlimited scroll of wisdom is so amazing haha

----------


## WizKhalifa610

If anyone want's to try wowokgoldsucks method add me on skype hamodi123321 we can do my or your server

----------


## emanon_wk

I just want to know how long Blizzard will ban my account for doing this ...

----------


## kallekiller132

Lf someone to try wowokgoldsuck method with, Im on eu. Send me a pm if you wanna try (=

----------


## freewayc

you cant trade when guild bank is open

----------


## Razkaz

> Post a vid of you doing this, your rep and length of service here makes this method you claim, slightly questionable.
> 
> wowokgoldsucks
> wowokgoldsucks is online now
> Member
> 
> Reputation
> 1
> Join Date
> ...


Lol it's not like he can scam you for anything except time...

----------


## Anonie

> I just want to know how long Blizzard will ban my account for doing this ...


Forever if they catch you.

----------


## skythex

yea right. its called "trolling".

----------


## Razkaz

> I just want to know how long Blizzard will ban my account for doing this ...


Permanently.
And right now the ban risk is very high since it's not hot fixed yet... Blizzard is watching the forums and will act.

----------


## vodkalasswen

Ok, i just got the daily cooldown on my scribe after succesfuly making like 40 cards, didnt do anything wrong so i think its fixed, will try on another scribe now

----------


## vodkalasswen

Ah still working on my 2nd scribe  :Smile:

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> Ok, i just got the daily cooldown on my scribe after succesfuly making like 40 cards, didnt do anything wrong so i think its fixed, will try on another scribe now


Same thing happened to me

----------


## xpowers

> Ok, i just got the daily cooldown on my scribe after succesfuly making like 40 cards, didnt do anything wrong so i think its fixed, will try on another scribe now


Just tried, still works on US

----------


## AraiXplorer

> I don't have skype
> 
> 
> 
> Trolololol


Report a bug / encounter a problem / anything important : wait for 3 days
Use a bug, little or not : you got a GM in < 15 minutes.

Also, FR en force  :Smile:

----------


## AraiXplorer

> Can someone translate that for me?


The image ? Basically GM told Genetyk that he was duping and he got a 72hrs ban. 3
Gene replied that it was a pity to get such a fast GM response for such a little exploit while he had a request running for 2 days.

----------


## xtase2007

im gona be really pissed if i log on tomorrow and all cards are gone lolz

edit: was thinking of giving them to a friend but i dont want him to get a ban too, so im just gona take the risk i guess

----------


## AraiXplorer

> im gona be really pissed if i log on tomorrow and all cards are gone lolz
> 
> edit: was thinking of giving them to a friend but i dont want him to get a ban too, so im just gona take the risk i guess


Wrap them in gift paper and mail them to an alt. DO NOT get your mail, let it in your mailbox. Very little chance of deletion.

----------


## Meandr0

> Wrap them in gift paper and mail them to an alt. DO NOT get your mail, let it in your mailbox. Very little chance of deletion.


Why bother wrapping them?

----------


## Ic3fuzion

What's with the video?
Don&#39;t Fuck with RAoV - YouTube

----------


## Bossqwerty

> What's with the video?
> Don't **** with RAoV - YouTube


Supposedly the exploit from the OP came from RAoV, though I find that hard to believe because despite our history they won't even share anything (worthwhile) with me.

When it comes to anything with true potential, RAoV likes to hold their cards close to their chest. Which is understandable.

----------


## ene1980

I don't know wether I should use this exploit or not...
Don't want to be banned (Wow is pretty much everything I have), but I will forever regret not using it, if people don't get banned...

----------


## Meandr0

> I don't know wether I should use this exploit or not...
> Don't want to be banned (Wow is pretty much everything I have), but I will forever regret not using it, if people don't get banned...



a suspension is more likely.

----------


## ene1980

> a suspension is more likely.



I've been perm banned a few times on this account.. doubt they'll just suspend me.

----------


## xtase2007

btw cant wrap cards cuz they are stackable.

also only 1 card per 1 herb works. i tried to craft 2 cards and then sell herb and i lost my INKs ;( 

so only 1 at a time

----------


## Meandr0

> btw cant wrap cards cuz they are stackable.
> 
> also only 1 card per 1 herb works. i tried to craft 2 cards and then sell herb and i lost my INKs ;( 
> 
> so only 1 at a time


should have read the thread, i confirmed this pages ago.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

So they removed video lol?

BTW whats there youtube channel

----------


## Lomnialoran

VoTuUS no longer legendary user? what is happening? :O

----------


## freewayc

> I don't know wether I should use this exploit or not...
> Don't want to be banned (Wow is pretty much everything I have), but I will forever regret not using it, if people don't get banned...


For me I dont use it , because you can only make Items which has an 24h CD , and i dont like to login everytime.

----------


## PugChopstick

> VoTuUS no longer legendary user? what is happening? :O


Drama is happening.

----------


## ene1980

Anybody else been banned?

----------


## sunsun2k

> VoTuUS no longer legendary user? what is happening? :O



His title is now "Exploiting Enthusiast " :P

----------


## Blackrade

how can u still have the matts after doing this? u just make a card and shell the herb to the vendor at 95 % and the matts dont get used right ?

----------


## doove

Is there a reup of the video elsewhere, or explanation how this is done?

----------


## Loki Cola

As far as I can tell, keeping your mats when crafting has nothing to do with selling at 95% (or at least it didn't work when I tried multiple times) and has more to do with the stack size of whatever you're using for mats. If you have additional mats beyond what are required to craft the item in a stack, they wont be consumed on roll back. So for example if you craft a darkmoon card with 10 ink and 1 scroll in your bags, both will be consumed. However if you use 11 ink and 2 scrolls, nothing will be consumed. This seems to be limited to the items being within the same stack though. If you craft a darkmoon card with 21 inks, the 1 unstacked ink will be consumed.

With all that said, I don't think it's possible to craft something and keep materials that don't stack (ie. orbs of mystery required for the panther mounts) or keep materials where the item you're crafting requires a full stack of that item (like the sunstones, wild jade, primordial ruby, and river's heart required for the panther mounts).

----------


## PugChopstick

> As far as I can tell, keeping your mats when crafting has nothing to do with selling at 95% (or at least it didn't work when I tried multiple times) and has more to do with the stack size of whatever you're using for mats. If you have additional mats beyond what are required to craft the item in a stack, they wont be consumed on roll back. So for example if you craft a darkmoon card with 10 ink and 1 scroll in your bags, both will be consumed. However if you use 11 ink and 2 scrolls, nothing will be consumed. This seems to be limited to the items being within the same stack though. If you craft a darkmoon card with 21 inks, the 1 unstacked ink will be consumed.
> 
> With all that said, I don't think it's possible to craft something and keep materials that don't stack (ie. orbs of mystery required for the panther mounts) or keep materials where the item you're crafting requires a full stack of that item (like the sunstones, wild jade, primordial ruby, and river's heart required for the panther mounts).


The daily Living Steel mats are consumed as well, and they do stack.

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Is there a reup of the video elsewhere, or explanation how this is done?


Just do as VoTuUS wrote in the first post, that should work, if you are having problem with any step, search this thread/read posts and after that you can ask here if you need any further help  :Smile: 




> The daily Living Steel mats are consumed as well, and they do stack.


Ethernal shards to.

----------


## Loki Cola

I've only been doing darkmoon cards, so perhaps the theory isn't universal. :\ It definitely works with cards though!

----------


## Eldarius

All of the "duped" items in my guild bank were just removed and those bank slots are now usable. Real exploits still working though. Handing out level two swords enchanted with Crusader to lowbies in Goldshire.

----------


## xpowers

> btw cant wrap cards cuz they are stackable.
> 
> also only 1 card per 1 herb works. i tried to craft 2 cards and then sell herb and i lost my INKs ;( 
> 
> so only 1 at a time


wait what?

----------


## xtase2007

its amazing this still hasnt been hotfixed. bans incoming!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## doove

can any1 quickly explain or pm the method for getting the bugged herb please.

----------


## xPlacebox

You will need Inscription and Milling.
(Turn off auto loot)
1. Mill a stack of 5 herbs.
2. During the cast pick the stack up.
3. When the loot frame opens up put the stack down to it's original spot.
4. Shift click and pickup 1 herb from another stack and add it to the milled herb.
*You now have a bugged herb that you can Vendor and Rollback, Trade to a player and make them disconnect, and help figure out to make this Incomplete Dupe work.*

----------


## phansawat

do u need 11 ink 2 scroll and sell bugged herb at 95% to not get the mats bying consumed?? i tryed once with 10 ink and already had 5 scroll i sold the bugged herb around 0.7sec and my mats is gone



EDIT: Nvm got it

----------


## phansawat

> mind PM'n me what you did? I haven't looked into this much.



i do what i said 11ink 2 scroll aand i vendor the herb at 0.6 sec seem to work fine it mayby because last time i didnt have 11 ink i have 10 instead so that why it dissapear

----------


## googlebee

You will need Inscription and Milling.
*(Turn off auto loot)*
1. Mill a stack of 5 herbs.
2. During the cast pick the stack up.
3. When the loot frame opens up put the stack down to it's original spot.
4. Shift click and pickup 1 herb from another stack and add it to the milled herb.
5. U can now take what was milled from the loot window.*
*You now have a bugged herb that you can Vendor and Rollback, Trade to a player and make them disconnect, and help figure out to make this Incomplete Dupe work.**

As for not comsuming mats, you need to have at least an extra of each mat needed for the card to be eligible for the rollback.

*i.e.: 2 Scrolls - 2 parchments - 11 inks* - sell bugged herb at 93-95% of the Card Creation Cast bar. You DC - log back in , you're rolled back. no mats consumed.

-GB

----------


## Loki Cola

If you have at least 1 extra of each material required to make darkmoon cards you don't need to vendor the herb at 95% of the cast bar. You can vendor after the card has been created.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> If you have at least 1 extra of each material required to make darkmoon cards you don't need to vendor the herb at 95% of the cast bar. You can vendor after the card has been created.


Any idea why it happens to this craft but not other crafts?

----------


## Loki Cola

No idea, wish I knew.

----------


## xpowers

> You will need Inscription and Milling.
> *(Turn off auto loot)*
> 1. Mill a stack of 5 herbs.
> 2. During the cast pick the stack up.
> 3. When the loot frame opens up put the stack down to it's original spot.
> 4. Shift click and pickup 1 herb from another stack and add it to the milled herb.
> 5. U can now take what was milled from the loot window.*
> *You now have a bugged herb that you can Vendor and Rollback, Trade to a player and make them disconnect, and help figure out to make this Incomplete Dupe work.**
> 
> ...


you can let the cast finish

----------


## coneofpwn

mechano hog does not work

----------


## ricenreefer

does anyone know how to make darkmoon cards more efficiently?
1 dc per card for me atm
has anyone done more without consuming mats?

----------


## phansawat

how many card did u guys already made

----------


## ricenreefer

not enough because we're greeding mofos

btw has anyone tried enchanting or something else?
i'd think diversifying would be the way to go

----------


## xpowers

> not enough because we're greeding mofos
> 
> btw has anyone tried enchanting or something else?
> i'd think diversifying would be the way to go


Can someone check if the jc panthers work? (remember to have 1 extra of each mat for it)

----------


## dmxdawg4321

They're probably netting people while working on the hot fix, being greedy will come back to bite you in the ass. My suggestion is don't over do it at this point since it's been leaked to the general public.

----------


## ricenreefer

does the amount of times you dc / log in set a flag? i'd imagine there will be people doing this 102398129038129 times
sacrificial account

----------


## WizKhalifa610

Any ideas on how to speed up the card making?

Like instead of making 1 per DC making like 2 or something?

----------


## ricenreefer

maybe have 21 starlight inks / 3 tomes
make 2 then sell
lmk if that works, i can't test it bc i have no more gold >_<
i don't think it will since the 1 left over is not from the same stack

----------


## xtase2007

> Any ideas on how to speed up the card making?
> 
> Like instead of making 1 per DC making like 2 or something?


can only make 1 per DC unfortunately. tried making more - Starlight Ink got consumed.... 

also tried to create epics with Inscription - all mats got consumed ;( seems like you can ONLY make cards. i wonder why! does anyone else wonder why?
anyway, i made about 20 cards and a few wisdoms. 

ps. SHA crystal will consume mats, but reset daily CD ( still profitable )

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> can only make 1 per DC unfortunately. tried making more - Starlight Ink got consumed.... 
> 
> also tried to create epics with Inscription - all mats got consumed ;( seems like you can ONLY make cards. i wonder why! does anyone else wonder why?
> anyway, i made about 20 cards and a few wisdoms. 
> 
> ps. SHA crystal will consume mats, but reset daily CD ( still profitable )


Maybe cause scroll of wisdom is on a CD or it's BOP I tried with JC spirit of harmony and it didn't work so I don't think BOP has anything to do with it, maybe sha crystals with the dancing steel and jade spirit enchants will work?

----------


## nerfmeplease

works with sha crystals, did it a few times and decided its best to not use this at this point. its tougher to do with enchanting because of the fast cast time, but its doable.

----------


## xtase2007

not sure, so far everything i have tried - failed, except for the cards ;(

----------


## xtase2007

> works with sha crystals, did it a few times and decided its best to not use this at this point. its tougher to do with enchanting because of the fast cast time, but its doable.


Honestly i dont believe you no offence. Ive tried like 15 times no matter when you sell the herb it will always consume the shards. At least it dint work for me. compared to cards - it doesn't even matter when you sell the herb - you can just finish cast, go afk, 5 min later sell the herb and its still going to work.

----------


## nerfmeplease

> Honestly i dont believe you no offence. Ive tried like 15 times no matter when you sell the herb it will always consume the shards. At least it dint work for me. compared to cards - it doesn't even matter when you sell the herb - you can just finish cast, go afk, 5 min later sell the herb and its still going to work.


None taken. its honestly not worth the extra effort to master compared to the guarantee of the inscription cards, but it does work. took me 20 shards being consumed to find the rhythm (4 crystals). I would try it again but its 2AM and i want to stay away from this exploit now, its far too known for my liking. my only suggestion is move the bag frame and vendor frame closer together to lessen the time to mouse click create and vendor herb. night!

----------


## CreativeXtent

so how do you do this?

----------


## Shelk

Has anyone tried this with anything else than DMC? I'm a BS and trying to figure out if I can get it to work with other things. Mainly the belt buckles, I've tried a few times and been unsuccessful. I'm wondering if anyone has done this with any other proffs? It seems like DMC are the money makers atm.


Shelk

----------


## doove

What i want to know is why so many ppl are making the shoulder enchants from inscription, is there something extra with this since i can do the cards fine.

----------


## Shelk

I believe the shoulder enchants vendor well. you could make them and just vendor them for straight gold instead of hording high gold items and being suspicious perhaps? I'm not sure.

----------


## doove

that doesn't make sense since the mats cost more than the 18.75 they vender for

----------


## Shelk

So far, for BS'ers out there, I have found the following:

Ghost iron bars will roll back, living steel does not. Even if you craft something with ghost iron first, then make a buckle, then ghost iron, it will roll all the ghost iron back but not the living steel. I tested this with 3 living steel on me (in support of the theory where you need at least 1 more than the craft requires).

Shelk

----------


## allesist

Somebody tested this with archaeology? Maybe it's possible to keep the artefacts and keystones.
This would be nice for those ppl which want to farm a specific item like the mount of Tol'Vir.

Sorry that I can't test this right now.

----------


## pavik

cant you guys just delete this thread now???

----------


## kjarlot

> that doesn't make sense since the mats cost more than the 18.75 they vender for


Actually, the average vendoring price (if you straight up make the BoP shoulder enchants), is 28-30g/stack of herbs. On my server I can regularly find GTL for around 22g. That means an average 6-8g profit for me, per stack. But you also get the misty pigments which are 100% profit in this piece of math, and where the real money comes from.

OT: I tried but couldn't replicate, on EU.

----------


## car1one

after restart my server all items in guild bank lost...  :Smile:

----------


## ricenreefer

what server / us or eu?

----------


## Razkaz

How the f*ck can people use this to dupe spectral tigers?

----------


## phansawat

finaly completed some darkmoon card so far got tons of the same & 1 tiger deck ready to turn in and 1 serpent deck



still nobody got banned for this ???

----------


## jackus

VoTuUS is probably the stupidest person you could hack!

----------


## kaarebanan

not hard to spot the people on my realm abusing this, 12 decks and 10 trinkets from the same guy on ah, undercut everoyne else by 5k on all. SMART PEOPLE

----------


## phansawat

> not hard to spot the people on my realm abusing this, 12 decks and 10 trinkets from the same guy on ah, undercut everoyne else by 5k on all. SMART PEOPLE


pfff he must been doing this for hours

& that like LF Ban actually

----------


## pavik

have anyone figured out to do anything else with this atm like copy items or something???

----------


## kaarebanan

surprised there's not more people reporting being banned by this yet <.<

----------


## Dune2000

I tried to Dupe my girlfriend with a herb, but nothing happen, can anyone explain me how this works plz?

----------


## forumlog

wait for it.. it will come..

----------


## pavik

Yea i heard that from guild levling to but i still sit at almost 3 million from that so ^^

----------


## kaarebanan

I never got hit by a guild lvling ban either. fair enough I only did my alt guild rfom 21 to 25 that way, but nothing ever happened.

----------


## Saphirrot

i tryed to duplicate the low level card set called "swordcardset" but it does not work... can someone tell me which mats i need to have to duplicate some mats `?

----------


## Shelk

For BS'ers:

I have not been able to get any weapon craft to roll back, but armour does (at least ghost iron bar armour does). So far, the best thing you could do that I've found is have multiple stacks 1 above the requirement and spam make armour to vendor. it's not much, but I can currently get about 200 a every 1.5min. That's excluding the blue's that I will keep for later DE. Hope this helps. It's not nearly as good as DMC, but hopefully less risky as well.

Also, I cannot recall if someone has tested this with a second person? Say, you have someone else craft the DMC, open trade, they give you the card and you trade them the herb to make the crash. Will it roll back their character as well? I'm assuming so, but have nobody to test it with on my server D: . Apologies if this has been answered, I couldn't remember. So much information has gone on in this topic.

Shelk

----------


## ricenreefer

i can't imagine anyone doing this for extended periods of time, it's so dam repetitive
no point in undercutting by that much either since people will still be doing it
also draws more attention
keep things in moderation plx

i spent a good amount of time testing a lot of different cds / crafts and i can't seem to get them to work
anyone having luck repeating the timed dc?

----------


## nohackson

Related to the fact that the exploit works in some cases and doesn't in other (apparently similar) situations: I think it is related to the way the item is obtained. Basically all items/spells that are obtained directly ("Living steel" or "Bold Primordial Ruby") are rolled back during the d/c. All items that are received indirectly ("Two of Tigers", "Facets of Research") are missed by the roll-back (together with the daily cooldowns).

----------


## Meandr0

> i can't imagine anyone doing this for extended periods of time, it's so dam repetitive
> no point in undercutting by that much either since people will still be doing it
> also draws more attention
> keep things in moderation plx
> 
> i spent a good amount of time testing a lot of different cds / crafts and i can't seem to get them to work
> anyone having luck repeating the timed dc?


can confirm i have down more then 10 hours of it today,  :Smile:

----------


## ene1980

somone try with the "normal" panther?? for saw if keep mats so need only change color of gem for make all 4

----------


## phansawat

this exploit still alive =o i thought it would get fix'd within a day

----------


## newsneez

Don't expect this to be fixed so soon.

The dupe itself is gonna be very hard to fix, and it relies on the same principle as the hunter pet tame, with auras.

And that has been around since 4.2(the current method).

I'd expect this to be alive for atleast a few days - considering the amount of abuse that has gone into this.

----------


## sparamoule

I made a little macro if you want to create the DMC faster, just click on it and it will create the card



> /run CloseTradeSkill() 
> /cast Inscription
> /run local s for i=1,GetNumTradeSkills() do s=GetTradeSkillInfo(i) if (s=="Darkmoon Card of Mists") then DoTradeSkill(i) end end 
> /run CloseTradeSkill()


(The macro could not work because I translated from french)

----------


## Ic3fuzion

Don't be stupid and make 200 scrolls or something like that. You're almost ASKING to be banned then.

----------


## lewie4

Tired this with prospecting ore and blacksmithing.
I can get the ore to bug but can't create an item and roll back. Are you guy's crafting it to 90% then selling the bugged mat or is there another method?

----------


## Pdey

i think they are just using daily cooldowns over and over again

if not i'm wondering how this will work and i will dupe my spectraltiger wich is laying on my guildbank ^^

----------


## WonderousKeys

This would be long and tedious, but wouldn't it be possible to get like a stack of 100 Mysterious Fortune Cards, get the bugged herb, then open the card one by one and hope you get the 5000g card? So once (and if) you do get that card, you can vendor it, then vendor the bugged herb to rollback. And then keep reopening the Mysterious Fortune Card and vendoring the card to get 5k as many times as you want? Of course it'll probably take well over 100 cards (unless you're lucky) but it'll be worth it after you find it

----------


## ikfirus123

anyone knows how to dupe tabard of the lightbringer? ofc you also get tabards eu horde

----------


## Unscrupulous

Still a bit confused on how you guys are making unlimited scrolls :P But maybe ile get it eventually

----------


## Tankall

Also: doing the rollback also resets spell cooldowns - I've only done it in IF but has potential for application in a raid/dungeon situation with a Jeeves: Pop hero, wait until it fades, sell herb, pop hero.

It will only apply to your character if you're doing raid CDs, but works with long personal CDs as well.

----------


## forumlog

debuff smartass....

----------


## Tankall

> debuff smartass....


As I knew someone would reply like this I amended my original post - it removes the debuff on your own character however.

----------


## sparamoule

Something really strange happened to me, I did the glitch to create a Darkmoon Card without loosing the mats (have 2 scroll and 11 ink> create the card> sell the flower) and when I relloged I had no spells at all not even the passive one. I just reloged and everything went back, maybe this had potential, but don't know how it happened

----------


## Angerbliss

so i had some enigma seeds planted and had a few golden lotus pop up for me. i picked all the herbs and bugged out a mil. when i rolled back to a quest i finished with yoon right before i started playing with this bug all my previously picked herbs were back on the farm for picking and i still had all the others in my bag! pretty good way to dupe herbs i guess...

i read through the entire post and didn't see a the farm worked into this so. hope this helps a lil. my first post here....


also make sure to clear the rodents and vines away as they wont come back on those spots if you dont...

----------


## kaarebanan

if you can rollback your farm that has great potential for herb/harmony/ore/whatever dupes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Exaltus

@Angerbliss i'd make a new thread with your findings on the farm duping, otherwise it might get lost in the tsunami of replies here  :Smile: 

make sure to mention this thread ofc

-edit: wrong name

----------


## supercasanova

> Still a bit confused on how you guys are making unlimited scrolls :P But maybe ile get it eventually


They lose mats when making the scrolls, just the cooldown resets. You make a bugged herb, then make a scroll of wisdom, the after that sell the herb to rollback. You should be able to make a scroll again AND have the previously made scroll.

----------


## xpowers

> Still a bit confused on how you guys are making unlimited scrolls :P But maybe ile get it eventually


I would suggest making cards instead of scrolls

1. get 11 starlight ink, 2 parchment, 2 scrolls
2. make special herb
3. make a card
4. sell special herb

Doesn't use any mats

----------


## PugChopstick

> so i had some enigma seeds planted and had a few golden lotus pop up for me. i picked all the herbs and bugged out a mil. when i rolled back to a quest i finished with yoon right before i started playing with this bug all my previously picked herbs were back on the farm for picking and i still had all the others in my bag! pretty good way to dupe herbs i guess...
> 
> i read through the entire post and didn't see a the farm worked into this so. hope this helps a lil. my first post here....
> 
> 
> also make sure to clear the rodents and vines away as they wont come back on those spots if you dont...


Do you believe that this method can be used to farm an almost unlimited amount of "Motes of Harmony"?

----------


## jobaka

Rollback works like a charm
This is ~3.5 hours of work

----------


## Mit0

> Do you believe that this method can be used to farm an almost unlimited amount of "Motes of Harmony"?


Yes this does work

----------


## grafx

i dont understand this . it isnt working


I mill herb..... and while its milling i pick up stack. soon as loot window appears i put stack back where it was. I then shift click 1 herb from another stack onto the stack being milled and nothing happens.

----------


## Opacho

> i dont understand this . it isnt working
> 
> 
> I mill herb..... and while its milling i pick up stack. soon as loot window appears i put stack back where it was. I then shift click 1 herb from another stack onto the stack being milled and nothing happens.


You don't have to pick up the milled stack

----------


## grafx

> You don't have to pick up the milled stack


ok once i vendor the bugged herb, im getting DCed.... but when i log back in..there is nothing on the vendor to buy back and the herbs i milled are gone

so wheres the dupe in this?

----------


## typ0

How the hell can Blizzard let this thing go on for so long? The longer it takes for them to fix this, the harder it'll be for them to fix any damage.

----------


## Opacho

I only know how to bypass de daily cd on certain profession skills, don't know if it's possible to dupe

----------


## PixeLDafuqq

Hey,
tried it and it doesnt work for me.

----------


## ikfirus123

made +800k lol im still wanting to know how to dupe my tabards... 
if you know add me on skype zumzumff

----------


## grafx

im getting rolled back but my items are not staying ...

----------


## eral9302

would be awesome with a HB profile for this :P

----------


## jadethread1

So How exactly do you do this?

----------


## edOHYEAH

> made +800k lol im still wanting to know how to dupe my tabards... 
> if you know add me on skype zumzumff


pic please

----------


## lewie4

Anyone know if you can craft something with blacksmithing and keep your mats and the item?

----------


## Disphotic

Making gold won't matter if you get banned? My guess is that everyone that touched this with darkmoon cards will get banned

----------


## Lolzor1488

> Making gold won't matter if you get banned? My guess is that everyone that touched this with darkmoon cards will get banned


That's not a guess. It's a sad truth, lol.
People, saying something like: "Omg, i've made 10005000 goldz in 1 hourz, i am rich now!", making me smile, because they will loose thei'r money and accounts in a few days.  :Smile:

----------


## jobaka

> Anyone know if you can craft something with blacksmithing and keep your mats and the item?


I did this with inscription basically, if you look at the picture further up. I didn't use any mats and produced 10 decks and alot of cards.

----------


## xtase2007

> made +800k lol im still wanting to know how to dupe my tabards... 
> if you know add me on skype zumzumff


lets say its 15k per deck... 800/15 = ~54 decks. 54*8=432 cards - did you really do this 432 times? i guess it could be possible if you used a bot

----------


## PugChopstick

> Making gold won't matter if you get banned? My guess is that everyone that touched this with darkmoon cards will get banned


Not if those who made the gold decide to sell it for some cold, hard cash.

----------


## Disphotic

> Not if those who made the gold decide to sell it for some cold, hard cash.


I suppose, if you can get rid of that gold before a fix, which won't be long until, I assume everyone here did that on a dummy account they were prepared to lose, and never ever touched this on their main account as well?

----------


## Serhawtt

Trying this out on glyphs just testing and it's not working. Rolls back, but materials are still consumed. (Lvl 525 inscribe seeing if I could get it to work on glyph before leveling to 600 for DMC)

----------


## Romulis2000

So yes this does work 100 % with your garden, i just wish i had a way with my chanter tailor to DC rollback, it has 16 spots of enigma seeds >_<

----------


## ikfirus123

> lets say its 15k per deck... 800/15 = ~54 decks. 54*8=432 cards - did you really do this 432 times? i guess it could be possible if you used a bot


of course not lol. i make around 35 cards per disconnect  :Smile:

----------


## Romulis2000

Not sure how you would dupe your tabards..or more importantly WHY...would you want to dupe it...?




> made +800k lol im still wanting to know how to dupe my tabards... 
> if you know add me on skype zumzumff

----------


## Serhawtt

Why does it give you your matts back for DMC, but when I make a glyph and reroll it I dont get matts back

----------


## Meandr0

> of course not lol. i make around 35 cards per disconnect


Care to share how ? i've not managed to do multiples. PM if you dont want to let the entire thread in on it, but seems a bit sus tbh.

----------


## leinadz

> of course not lol. i make around 35 cards per disconnect


How is this possible? :O

----------


## Ic3fuzion

So many leechers here that don't even bother checking previous posts...
(not aimed at the two posts above)

----------


## Afl0ck0fg0ats

I've been doing this the DMF cards and it has been working wonderfully and I know people have been saying that it only conserves your mats for certain crafts but has anybody tried doing this crafting the Jewelcrafting mounts yet? It seems like if that method worked it would be so much faster gold than making cards one at a time. My jewelcrafter is not yet 90 so I can't test this yet. Also I have not yet managed to create and preserve mats for more than one card per disconnect either like ikfirus123 claimed

----------


## sparamoule

Found out how to make more than 1 car per dc
Just have the number of 11 stack of ink and switch them after making 1 card so that it will still have 1 in each of the ancient stack then just sell the herb (hard to explain because I'm french :/)

----------


## Meandr0

> I've been doing this the DMF cards and it has been working wonderfully and I know people have been saying that it only conserves your mats for certain crafts but has anybody tried doing this crafting the Jewelcrafting mounts yet? It seems like if that method worked it would be so much faster gold than making cards one at a time. My jewelcrafter is not yet 90 so I can't test this yet. Also I have not yet managed to create and preserve mats for more than one card per disconnect either like ikfirus123 claimed


not reliable with anything other than BS armor and decks. and SOME 24/weekly CD's.

Try a mount at your own risk, i'm going with : no it wont work.

----------


## HceTiG0L

Possible to make gold with this dupe with jewelcrafting?

----------


## Shizzl3

> Found out how to make more than 1 car per dc
> Just have the number of 11 stack of ink and switch them after making 1 card so that it will still have 1 in each of the ancient stack then just sell the herb (hard to explain because I'm french :/)


Can anyone explain this better?

I don't get it completely.. something about having stacks of 1 ink

----------


## Lives

> Can anyone explain this better?
> 
> I don't get it completely.. something about having stacks of 1 ink


What I guess his set up is like this.
#Inks in stack are indicated as a number

11 11 11 11
craft card
1 11 11 11
shuffle
11 11 11 1
craft card
1 11 11 1
shuffle
11 11 1 1

etc. At least that's what I guess he means.

----------


## Afl0ck0fg0ats

> Can anyone explain this better?
> 
> I don't get it completely.. something about having stacks of 1 ink


i THINK I understand what he means... If you want to for example make 5 cards before DCing then have 5 stacks of 11 Starlight in your bags, After you make your first card youll have a stack of 1 and 4 stacks of 11. Before you make another card make sure to move one of the stacks of 11 in front of the stack of 1 so they get used for the next craft, doing it this way should result in 5 stacks of 1 Starlight after you finish and at that point you can DC

----------


## sparamoule

> What I guess his set up is like this.
> #Inks in stack are indicated as a number
> 
> 11 11 11 11
> craft card
> 1 11 11 11
> shuffle
> 11 11 11 1
> craft card
> ...


Exactly  :Smile:  and then sell the herb when you only have stack of one ink

----------


## crazykay

> I've been doing this the DMF cards and it has been working wonderfully and I know people have been saying that it only conserves your mats for certain crafts but has anybody tried doing this crafting the Jewelcrafting mounts yet? It seems like if that method worked it would be so much faster gold than making cards one at a time. My jewelcrafter is not yet 90 so I can't test this yet. Also I have not yet managed to create and preserve mats for more than one card per disconnect either like ikfirus123 claimed





> i THINK I understand what he means... If you want to for example make 5 cards before DCing then have 5 stacks of 11 Starlight in your bags, After you make your first card youll have a stack of 1 and 4 stacks of 11. Before you make another card make sure to move one of the stacks of 11 in front of the stack of 1 so they get used for the next craft, doing it this way should result in 5 stacks of 1 Starlight after you finish and at that point you can DC


whats the point of this? you still use up your scroll of wisdom, right?

----------


## WonderousKeys

Tried this in every way I could think of with Mysterious Fortune Cards and was unable to produce the results I wanted. So for anybody wanting to try this, I'm 95% sure it won't work at all. Feel free to prove me wrong!  :Smile:

----------


## Afl0ck0fg0ats

> whats the point of this? you still use up your scroll of wisdom, right?


No. I am not consuming any Starlight Ink or Scrolls of Wisdom. You only need to have enough in your bags to make however many cards you want before you rollback. When you log back in you'll have all the cards you made AND all the mats if you did it right

----------


## crazykay

> No. I am not consuming any Starlight Ink or Scrolls of Wisdom. You only need to have enough in your bags to make however many cards you want before you rollback. When you log back in you'll have all the cards you made AND all the mats if you did it right


oh, so i just make like 5 cards and then DC, am i right? thanks mate, rep +1

----------


## Shelk

So far it seems like this rollsback based on the item having a random quality. BS armour works, as it has random enchantments, but weapons don't as they are fixed. I think when the rollback happens it tries to find the item crafted, if it matches it does not give you the mats back. But due to the randomness of cards/armour and the like, it cannot match it per 'creation' so it rolls the mats back. Sorry for the horrible construction of the sentences, it sounded more coherent in my head lol.


EDIT

Also, has anyone had a suspension/ban from this yet? I've only been using it to craft BS armour/vendor atm.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> So far it seems like this rollsback based on the item having a random quality. BS armour works, as it has random enchantments, but weapons don't as they are fixed. I think when the rollback happens it tries to find the item crafted, if it matches it does not give you the mats back. But due to the randomness of cards/armour and the like, it cannot match it per 'creation' so it rolls the mats back. Sorry for the horrible construction of the sentences, it sounded more coherent in my head lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Also, has anyone had a suspension/ban from this yet? I've only been using it to craft BS armour/vendor atm.


Most likely it will be fixed, and then maybe a day or so later all the bans / suspensions will be handed out.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> Found out how to make more than 1 car per dc
> Just have the number of 11 stack of ink and switch them after making 1 card so that it will still have 1 in each of the ancient stack then just sell the herb (hard to explain because I'm french :/)


Yeah I found out too someone told me how  :Big Grin:  I was making 15 cards per DC going up to 25 soon

----------


## shadowsx

Blizzard isn't going to just let this slip by, there will be a large amount of bans (90% I would say).

Don't come complaining when it happens!

----------


## Serhawtt

Ah man my scroll of wisdom is on CD and I only have 3. So I can only make 2 per dc now?

----------


## Serhawtt

> Don't exploit if you don't want to get banned.
> The devs are back from the weekend tomorrow, expect a (perma)-ban and fix. No one cares about 4000-5000 players.
> 
> Hope blizzard also contacts the poster of that exploit, cus it's dumb as hell to post such stuff. It's about time.


60-75k/mt, 720-975k year? Aight.

----------


## mamborambo

it got fixed damn :/ not working on my server anymore

----------


## Serhawtt

Fixed. Glitched herb is auto disappearing now

Nvm stopped working with a certain type of herb for me, switched herbs and worked fine

----------


## Lolzor1488

inb4 whiners about perma bans :O

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> it got fixed damn :/ not working on my server anymore


Are you US or EU?

----------


## Leespiker

> So far it seems like this rollsback based on the item having a random quality. BS armour works, as it has random enchantments, but weapons don't as they are fixed. I think when the rollback happens it tries to find the item crafted, if it matches it does not give you the mats back. But due to the randomness of cards/armour and the like, it cannot match it per 'creation' so it rolls the mats back. Sorry for the horrible construction of the sentences, it sounded more coherent in my head lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Also, has anyone had a suspension/ban from this yet? I've only been using it to craft BS armour/vendor atm.


Which BS armour are you making and vendoring?

----------


## typ0

The result of this exploit is going to be so much fun to see.

----------


## coke92

still working on my server EU

----------


## prodftw

> it got fixed damn :/ not working on my server anymore


Confirmed still working US.

----------


## croxter

can confirm that this has been fixed

----------


## HaRdCoR3

Testet it now on eu server...still works, herb NOT disappers on eu server

----------


## PugChopstick

> So many leechers here that don't even bother checking previous posts...
> (not aimed at the two posts above)


Yeah, but a lot of these "leechers" weren't able to watch the video and get a proper demonstration as to how it's done, so of course they'll ask a lot of questions - and I can somewhat understand considering a lot of the comments between what can / can't be done are very conflicting and hard to go by.

----------


## leinadz

Still working on EU Servers

----------


## HAzxro

It's not fixed - Still working for me! Stop whine about its not working cuase it working

----------


## Serhawtt

The fallout is going to be lulzy. Doing it on a botting account I have, but have made way more than enough gold to sell and cover all that expenses. And laundering money is pretty easy so I am not worried about it

----------


## PugChopstick

> IWait 10-20 minutes longer and the fix has been applied to all servers.



You're in the right direction saying it's going to be fixed, that's no-brainer. Though tossing out random numbers/times of when it's going to get fixed is just an effective way of gathering a higher post count, seeing as we won't know until it actually happens, I.E. you aren't saying anything of value. Also, if you look at the original post you can see that it has been out for over two days, which is somewhat shocking to think that Blizzard left this out for so long.

----------


## Afl0ck0fg0ats

> So far it seems like this rollsback based on the item having a random quality. BS armour works, as it has random enchantments, but weapons don't as they are fixed. I think when the rollback happens it tries to find the item crafted, if it matches it does not give you the mats back. But due to the randomness of cards/armour and the like, it cannot match it per 'creation' so it rolls the mats back. Sorry for the horrible construction of the sentences, it sounded more coherent in my head lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Also, has anyone had a suspension/ban from this yet? I've only been using it to craft BS armour/vendor atm.


Very clever perception! Even though this is going to be over with in a few hours this is still a very good observation that can be applied to future exploits  :Smile:  + rep

----------


## prodftw

Just tried this with Jewelcrafting. 
Confirmed working following the same method as was posted from the video.

----------


## Serhawtt

Quick question. Do the the scrolls of wisdom get returned if you use them all up? Like say I have 10, and I make 10 cards and do reset, will they be returned?

----------


## Leespiker

Anyone know which blacksmithing armours work while keeping the mats? And if you have to sell at a certain percent?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Etherowned

thats the best news ive heard all day

----------


## Shelk

> Anyone know which blacksmithing armours work while keeping the mats? And if you have to sell at a certain percent?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For those fellow BS'ers, I was crafting the ghost-forged breastplate. it's the highest gold value craftable that I've found to roll back, sadly weapons don't. You want to have 13 ghost iron ore per one you intend to make, and follow the shuffling example given a bunch of pages back to make multiples. As it sells for about 8g 40s, it is only worth it at 3+ to break even I find.

Shelk

EDIT

I can confirm this is still working for BS, I have just completed it a few more times. At least with ghost iron ore it is.

EDIT EDIT

I am on US servers.

----------


## Serhawtt

If you consume all the scrolls of wisdom, then reset, do you get them back?

----------


## Shodokan

This is kinda ****ed.

GJ finding it... but it's still kinda ****ed.

----------


## Nagashi

could u explain how you do that cuz iam intersted,was trying on my alts BS but no success but worked on on cards.msg me if you can or skype nagashei,thanks




> For those fellow BS'ers, I was crafting the ghost-forged breastplate. it's the highest gold value craftable that I've found to roll back, sadly weapons don't. You want to have 13 ghost iron ore per one you intend to make, and follow the shuffling example given a bunch of pages back to make multiples. As it sells for about 8g 40s, it is only worth it at 3+ to break even I find.
> 
> Shelk
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I can confirm this is still working for BS, I have just completed it a few more times. At least with ghost iron ore it is.
> 
> EDIT EDIT
> ...

----------


## WonderousKeys

> If you consume all the scrolls of wisdom, then reset, do you get them back?


You are supposed to make sure you have at least one left over

----------


## Leespiker

> For those fellow BS'ers, I was crafting the ghost-forged breastplate. it's the highest gold value craftable that I've found to roll back, sadly weapons don't. You want to have 13 ghost iron ore per one you intend to make, and follow the shuffling example given a bunch of pages back to make multiples. As it sells for about 8g 40s, it is only worth it at 3+ to break even I find.
> 
> Shelk
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I can confirm this is still working for BS, I have just completed it a few more times. At least with ghost iron ore it is.
> 
> EDIT EDIT
> ...


Thanks for the quick and informative reply <3

----------


## Serhawtt

> You are supposed to make sure you have at least one left over


Wish I would have duped more wisdom scrolls -.-

----------


## Shelk

> could u explain how you do that cuz iam intersted,was trying on my alts BS but no success but worked on on cards.msg me if you can or skype nagashei,thanks


Have a stack of 13 ghost iron bar. Craft a ghost-forged breastplate. Sell glitchy herb/ore for the roll back.
Log back in, you'll have the 13 ghost iron bar still and the chest. Sell.
Profit.
If you want to sell more than one at a time, look back a few pages for the shuffling method regarding stacks.

Shelk

----------


## Nagashi

thanks mate

----------


## WizKhalifa610

I can currently make 25 darkmoon cards per DC

Any ideas on how to sell these decks fast? Lol

----------


## PugChopstick

> I can currently make 25 darkmoon cards per DC
> 
> Any ideas on how to sell these decks fast? Lol


25 cards per disconnect, that's impressive.

----------


## supercasanova

> I can currently make 25 darkmoon cards per DC
> 
> Any ideas on how to sell these decks fast? Lol


Hmm, how can you do more than one per DC? Do you still keep the scrolls and inks? Tried to do this yesterday but wasn't very successful...

----------


## Loki Cola

As someone mentioned few pages back, if you have multiple stacks of 11 ink (and scrolls if you plan on making more than 19 per DC) in your inventory you can make multiple cards per DC. When crafting, it uses the materials closest to the top of your inventory. So you start with multiple stacks of 11 ink all lined up, and once each stack of 11 is used, you move the 1 remaining ink further down in your bag below your other stacks of 11 ink. Rinse and repeat. Same goes for scrolls, except you can make up to 19 cards before having to shuffle your scrolls.

Probably did a poor job explaining, Lives did a better job here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2635049 (-Rollback - DC Players - Incomplete Dupe-)

----------


## Serhawtt

> I can currently make 25 darkmoon cards per DC
> 
> Any ideas on how to sell these decks fast? Lol


Don't. Make a guild bank and put them in there, introduce them into the market slowly. You blow up your servers AH with those prices will be down to 5k each if that

----------


## Serhawtt

> As someone mentioned few pages back, if you have multiple stacks of 11 ink (and scrolls if you plan on making more than 19 per DC) in your inventory you can make multiple cards per DC. When crafting, it uses the materials closest to the top of your inventory. So you start with multiple stacks of 11 ink all lined up, and once each stack of 11 is used, you move the 1 remaining ink further down in your bag below your other stacks of 11 ink. Rinse and repeat. Same goes for scrolls, except you can make up to 19 cards before having to shuffle your scrolls.
> 
> Probably did a poor job explaining, Lives did a better job here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2635049 (-Rollback - DC Players - Incomplete Dupe-)


Why only if he plans on making more than 19?

----------


## Loki Cola

Because if you use the full stack of scrolls without shuffling them below another stack of scrolls, they'll be consumed.

----------


## mckemo

i leveld a toon because of this - now learning inscription - 
i can make a sroll in 10 mins - do i need 2 scrolls for not consuming items? some guys say yes, some say no..

----------


## WizKhalifa610



----------


## WonderousKeys

> 


Wonder how many times you have to use the dupe to get banned...oh...this might be enough O.o 
Hehe  :Wink:

----------


## Worklol

> 


Im not impressed!


RAoV #1
~Snyth

----------


## Loki Cola

Isn't that screenshot from last tier?

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Im not impressed!
> 
> 
> RAoV #1
> ~Snyth


How did you do that? dosen't the musterious thing disappear either?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Serhawtt

> 



Prices on my server are already at 40% of their value from yesterday.

----------


## skythex

just look at the chat. they are looking for 3/8 DS hc with glory achievement

----------


## PugChopstick

> As someone mentioned few pages back, if you have multiple stacks of 11 ink (and scrolls if you plan on making more than 19 per DC) in your inventory you can make multiple cards per DC. When crafting, it uses the materials closest to the top of your inventory. So you start with multiple stacks of 11 ink all lined up, and once each stack of 11 is used, you move the 1 remaining ink further down in your bag below your other stacks of 11 ink. Rinse and repeat. Same goes for scrolls, except you can make up to 19 cards before having to shuffle your scrolls.
> 
> Probably did a poor job explaining, Lives did a better job here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2635049 (-Rollback - DC Players - Incomplete Dupe-)


You both have done a fine job explaining!

----------


## Serhawtt

So, something interesting. As I been completing decks I have been mailing them to a burn away account I plan on deleting, and I just got on. Nothing. I know for a fact I sent them to this account, prob about 20 decks over 4-5 different mails over the last 2 hours. Nothing is in there, so I don't know if they got intercepted or whats going on

----------


## blihtz

server just crashed 
hotfix inc?
bans inc?

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> So, something interesting. As I been completing decks I have been mailing them to a burn away account I plan on deleting, and I just got on. Nothing. I know for a fact I sent them to this account, prob about 20 decks over 4-5 different mails over the last 2 hours. Nothing is in there, so I don't know if they got intercepted or whats going on


I'm always using a guild bank to transfer, however I sent some in mail to but they were just fine, probably you have spelled your chars name wrong  :Frown:

----------


## Meandr0

> So, something interesting. As I been completing decks I have been mailing them to a burn away account I plan on deleting, and I just got on. Nothing. I know for a fact I sent them to this account, prob about 20 decks over 4-5 different mails over the last 2 hours. Nothing is in there, so I don't know if they got intercepted or whats going on


my mail is working fine, check your spelling & if its diff bnet it will take 1hour ... ?

----------


## Serhawtt

> So, something interesting. As I been completing decks I have been mailing them to a burn away account I plan on deleting, and I just got on. Nothing. I know for a fact I sent them to this account, prob about 20 decks over 4-5 different mails over the last 2 hours. Nothing is in there, so I don't know if they got intercepted or whats going on



I just realized what happened. That account is a WOTLK account, these are MoP items. I just face palmed so hard. Anyone know if I upgrade if they will go through? Fuuuuaaakkkkkk

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> server just crashed 
> hotfix inc?
> bans inc?


I think it was just a server crash for you lol

----------


## Loki Cola

> I just realized what happened. That account is a WOTLK account, these are MoP items. I just face palmed so hard. Anyone know if I upgrade if they will go through? Fuuuuaaakkkkkk


That shouldn't cause any problems, you can have MoP items on WotLK accounts.

----------


## Serhawtt

I just got on, made sure I typed the named correctly, and sent 1 card, and it didnt go through,

----------


## Loki Cola

As someone asked above, is the sending character in the same guild as the receiving character? Or are they on the same battle.net? If not, has it been an hour since the first thing you sent?

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> As someone asked above, is the sending character in the same guild as the receiving character? Or are they on the same battle.net? If not, has it been an hour since the first thing you sent?


If it's a different Bnet you got wait 1 hour if it's same it should be instant and that goes for being in the same guild too

----------


## jaczar

ima laugh so hard if you just sent it all to the wrong person

----------


## hitage2

erhmmmmm I'm trying to create some DFC but I have few problems.

I have 3 scrolls and like 40 inks, I took 11 inks and 1 scroll, I moved them to the top of my inventory. I crafted the DFC and I sold the plant, It should be ok? I did it, but I haven't got the scroll, but I have my 11 inks in the top of my inventory.

Is this ok? What I'm doing wrong?


EDIT: NVM, I just did it wrong, I tried this posted by xpowers and it worked : 


---
I would suggest making cards instead of scrolls

1. get 11 starlight ink, 2 parchment, 2 scrolls
2. make special herb
3. make a card
4. sell special herb

Doesn't use any mats

---

----------


## WonderousKeys

> erhmmmmm I'm trying to create some DFC but I have few problems.
> 
> I have 3 scrolls and like 40 inks, I took 11 inks and 1 scroll, I moved them to the top of my inventory. I crafted the DFC and I sold the plant, It should be ok? I did it, but I haven't got the scroll, but I have my 11 inks in the top of my inventory.
> 
> Is this ok? What I'm doing wrong?


You need to have 2 scrolls along with the 11 inks. Always make sure the stack you use has 1 more mat than needed, if you use the exact number it won't work and will consume the materials

----------


## Leespiker

> erhmmmmm I'm trying to create some DFC but I have few problems.
> 
> I have 3 scrolls and like 40 inks, I took 11 inks and 1 scroll, I moved them to the top of my inventory. I crafted the DFC and I sold the plant, It should be ok? I did it, but I haven't got the scroll, but I have my 11 inks in the top of my inventory.
> 
> Is this ok? What I'm doing wrong?


You need a stack of 2 scrolls, a stack of 2 parchment, and a stack of 11 inks to keep to mats.

----------


## Owneth

OMFG I still don't get this, someone PM me. I guess I'm not understand the steps involved properly...

----------


## Serhawtt

I am so burnt out on doing this. Ive made 600k, but my god its frying my brain. going to mess around with HB for a hour or so see if I cant make a bot for this

----------


## Meandr0

> I am so burnt out on doing this. Ive made 600k, but my god its frying my brain. going to mess around with HB for a hour or so see if I cant make a bot for this



times by 10.  :Smile:

----------


## Serhawtt

> times by 10.


I have made 600k. As in sold and in cash. I am sure if I did the math to what I have is worth its probably around 4-5mil. But its going to take me a month to sell that not including the ass raping these prices are taking

----------


## Meandr0

> I have made 600k. As in sold and in cash. I am sure if I did the math to what I have is worth its probably around 4-5mil. But its going to take me a month to sell that not including the ass raping these prices are taking


So your saying you've sold and made 600,000 gold ? and converted to irl money. 

because if yes, i am still saying, times by 10.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> I have made 600k. As in sold and in cash. I am sure if I did the math to what I have is worth its probably around 4-5mil. But its going to take me a month to sell that not including the ass raping these prices are taking


How you make so much? What you making?

----------


## crazykay

> I have made 600k. As in sold and in cash. I am sure if I did the math to what I have is worth its probably around 4-5mil. But its going to take me a month to sell that not including the ass raping these prices are taking


yeah, same question here, what did you do? sell the card-decks?

----------


## Meandr0

Make DMC decks or relics and sell them....

----------


## SilverBeard

How do you make the DMC cards with this? o.O

----------


## mercules

wish i could sell that many decks so fast ;p

----------


## Owneth

Wish I could do this period.  :Frown:  Anyone wanna help for say 10K ingame?  :Smile:  Skype: [email protected]

----------


## SilverBeard

Ah.. this is pretty easy lol :P What are the odds for being banned because of this? :P

----------


## PugChopstick

> Ah.. this is pretty easy lol :P What are the odds for being banned because of this? :P


Considering the fact that you'll be participating in openly butchering the already devastated economy(which I have no problem with), pretty high. If you're worried about losing your main account, than I wouldn't suggest using this exploit. If you don't care or have multiple accounts, feel free to go wild, but again, at your own risk.

----------


## Owneth

Still not understand how to tell if the deck is "bugged"... My thoughts are something solid and low detection... But I need to understand things first...

----------


## SilverBeard

> Still not understand how to tell if the deck is "bugged"... My thoughts are something solid and low detection... But I need to understand things first...


The deck itself is not bugged. Your cd to the Wisdom Scroll is. What you do is make it, get the CD, and then rollback by selling the bugged herb you made  :Smile:

----------


## Serhawtt

When something like this becomes main stream Blizzard assigns two task to be completed. Their anti-cheat department (Which consist of 7-9 programmers) are told to develope a way to detect it, and their development is told to fix it. The first thing I would imagine they do is to develop something to scour sever logs for creating cards, they will input some small integer like minimum of 10 and you get flagged, then they will begin to narrow it down. Also they keep track of gold income and they will pursue that route. There will be A LOT of perm bans handed out, (Some people, myself not excluded have abused this far pass what would be considered an acceptable loss). The accounts I used, I 100% expect to be perm banned. A lot of temp bans for the people who were trying to work this out and never really got it off the ground. Maybe made several decks top? I am curious to see how they handle this from a PR standpoint. This is definitely one of the most publicly exploited mechanics I have seen in years, pretty much everyone has heard about it, prob 30% know how to do it. My server, decks/trinks are down to 25% of what they were yesterday. Not including people like me with still another 100+ decks to sell. It's going to be a massacre, and it will be a glorious one.

----------


## Owneth

> The deck itself is not bugged. Your cd to the Wisdom Scroll is. What you do is make it, get the CD, and then rollback by selling the bugged herb you made


I just figured it out! YEAH!!! Woot woot!  :Big Grin:  So excited now, if someone would just have taken the 2 mins to help me figure it out I would have done this 2-3 days ago. I did'nt get it then either. I got plans now! So basically any cooldowns are gone now letting me do this non stop...

----------


## muffin man

so the current method only works on dmc not mfc ?

----------


## xtase2007

I am curious, people who are abusing the shit out of this, - all the gold that you have made / will make - how are you going to spend it? sell for real $$$? cold is kind of useless in game, thats why im curious. At first i started duping too, but then i kind of realized it was pointless unless you have a bogus account and sell for real $$$

----------


## Disphotic

> I am curious, people who are abusing the shit out of this, - all the gold that you have made / will make - how are you going to spend it? sell for real $$$? cold is kind of useless in game, thats why im curious. At first i started duping too, but then i kind of realized it was pointless unless you have a bogus account and sell for real $$$


That's the only way they are going to profit, at the expense of getting banned on that account in the future, that's why people need to get rid of the gold fast. But if you unload every deck on AH, you are going to get player reported and banned even faster. It's been weekend, and it's probably tricky to fix the dupe, but I guarantee the detection of players who have been doing it is damn easy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## coneofpwn

> I am curious, people who are abusing the shit out of this, - all the gold that you have made / will make - how are you going to spend it? sell for real $$$? cold is kind of useless in game, thats why im curious. At first i started duping too, but then i kind of realized it was pointless unless you have a bogus account and sell for real $$$


I made a little over a million and sold it to a CGF for like 600 bucks. 5 hours of work $120/hour im happy.

----------


## Afl0ck0fg0ats

For people wondering how to turn large amounts of decks into in game gold especially when at the start of DMF people are naturally selling these decks, something I've been doing on my server is offering to trade a deck + 10k for one of the jewelcrafting mounts. Mounts are mostly what I aim to spend money on anyways so it works out nicely and the JC mounts should be a lot easier to resell

----------


## xtase2007

> That's the only way they are going to profit, at the expense of getting banned on that account in the future, that's why people need to get rid of the gold fast. But if you unload every deck on AH, you are going to get player reported and banned even faster. It's been weekend, and it's probably tricky to fix the dupe, but I guarantee the detection of players who have been doing it is damn easy


i am sure they can somehow detect it since they have logs of whats happening on what items players have received. One quite obvious way is seeing a player receive wisdoms every few min which has 24hr cd ;D





> I made a little over a million and sold it to a CGF for like 600 bucks. 5 hours of work $120/hour im happy.


but wont you also lose account? i guess its worth it afterall, how did you sell the decks so quickly?

on my server (high pop) there arent a lot of decks on AH! not many people are doing this i guess

----------


## Owneth

I think it's being fixed, all the sudden I can't make darkmoon cards anymore without consuming mats... Lemme double check...

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> I think it's being fixed, all the sudden I can't make darkmoon cards anymore without consuming mats... Lemme double check...


You should doubble check, since I can still make them. However are you US or EU? (I'm Eu and can still make them like normally)

----------


## Owneth

> You should doubble check, since I can still make them. However are you US or EU? (I'm Eu and can still make them like normally)


It must have been my timing...

----------


## misterneko

All my duped items from my Guild Bank dissapeared... maybe blizzard doing fixes?

----------


## supercasanova

> All my duped items from my Guild Bank dissapeared... maybe blizzard doing fixes?


This happens from time to time. Doesn't necessarily mean that it's been fixed. Those "duped" items simply lock up guild bank slots, since you can't withdraw them. It has happened to many people before if you read the thread. Hope the case remains that it hasn't been fixed.

----------


## coneofpwn

> i am sure they can somehow detect it since they have logs of whats happening on what items players have received. One quite obvious way is seeing a player receive wisdoms every few min which has 24hr cd ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wont you also lose account? i guess its worth it afterall, how did you sell the decks so quickly?
> 
> on my server (high pop) there arent a lot of decks on AH! not many people are doing this i guess


Yeah I suppose I would lose the account, but its a bot account anyway that I got with SOR and I bought the MOP key with gold. I really dont care about it. Also, I'm on a very high pop server and they sell very quick in trade. (But I sold about half of them in the form of cards, not completed decks)

----------


## Neer

> All my duped items from my Guild Bank dissapeared... maybe blizzard doing fixes?


Happened to my 800 stacks ore. Just relog

----------


## mercules

800 stacks of ore? ;o i'm curious, why would you dupe so much ore?

----------


## Serhawtt

If you touch a dupe glitch, expect a perm bam. Maybe it won't happen, but these glitchs severely disrupt servers and especially one as public as this. With these $5 battlechest you should have accounts on the standby to be perm banned. I am right now at 1.7mil sold to GUD, for $1000, I scripted a HB script that doest most of it, but not all of it (I still have to manually do the shuffling cant get the bot to do it), but I got the bot to glitch the herb, make 1 dmc, then I shuffle, goes again and so forth. Wish I could get the shuffle to work but its all ****ing up. Anyways 1.7mil made, another maybe 5mil not sold yet. Prob about to do xfers or something. But how I traded/switched decks I know they cant trace (lol WOTLK bcs).

Anyways. Thanks for the cool thousand guys, and should be a couple more thousand on its way. Transferred into my CD for my 2 week cruise this summer. Cheers.

----------


## Odyzeus

Buying something sets a checkpoint when you roll back.

----------


## mercules

what do you mean by the shuffle?

----------


## Shizzl3

> If you touch a dupe glitch, expect a perm bam. Maybe it won't happen, but these glitchs severely disrupt servers and especially one as public as this. With these $5 battlechest you should have accounts on the standby to be perm banned. I am right now at 1.7mil sold to GUD, for $1000, I scripted a HB script that doest most of it, but not all of it (I still have to manually do the shuffling cant get the bot to do it), but I got the bot to glitch the herb, make 1 dmc, then I shuffle, goes again and so forth. Wish I could get the shuffle to work but its all ****ing up. Anyways 1.7mil made, another maybe 5mil not sold yet. Prob about to do xfers or something. But how I traded/switched decks I know they cant trace (lol WOTLK bcs).
> 
> Anyways. Thanks for the cool thousand guys, and should be a couple more thousand on its way. Transferred into my CD for my 2 week cruise this summer. Cheers.


Who are you selling to? "GUD" = ? 

Seems pretty insane that you could possibly have sold such huge amount of decks / cards already  :Smile:

----------


## Serhawtt

> what do you mean by the shuffle?


Don't worry about it this late into the game. It's just a way to do dozens of cards under 1 disconnect.

----------


## Serhawtt

> Who are you selling to? "GUD" = ? 
> 
> Seems pretty insane that you could possibly have sold such huge amount of decks / cards already


Not at all dude, I found out about this Sunday morning, everyone else was raping it on saturday. I guarantee I have made nothing compared to others. High pop server decks sell for 20-30k a pop easy. Make 25 cards a DC, you end up making atleast a deck a dc. So it turns out to like 20-30k every 5 minutes.

Oh and, Gameusd

----------


## mercules

oh the stack of 11 thing.

----------


## Shizzl3

> Not at all dude, I found out about this Sunday morning, everyone else was raping it on saturday. I guarantee I have made nothing compared to others. High pop server decks sell for 20-30k a pop easy. Make 25 cards a DC, you end up making atleast a deck a dc. So it turns out to like 20-30k every 5 minutes.
> 
> Oh and, Gameusd


So you have another trash account that you do this on, with lvl 600 inscription?

I'm on high pop server and they sell from 5-12k..

----------


## Serhawtt

> So you have another trash account that you do this on, with lvl 600 inscription?
> 
> I'm on high pop server and they sell from 5-12k..


Bad luck wiht high pop of people that know this. Prices have gone down significantly, but still making tons. Yes, I leveld an account to 600 as soon as I heard about this and tested it on my main, worked once, and hedged all bets on throwaway. Paid off. If I could get this god damn bot to shuffle the stacks for me and run 100% afk my god. But like I said, expect perm bans etc etc

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

Just did some short math, 
( took the time for making 25 cards ~3min) 60/3=20, 
25 cards each dc ~2 decks/dc 
(on my server each deck goes for atleast 5k each (mostly 3-10k) witch means 10k per dc,
10*20=200k/h sell it for ~0.4$/k
200*0.4=80$/h 
And you could expect more, the only problem is selling the decks. :S

----------


## Shizzl3

> Bad luck wiht high pop of people that know this. Prices have gone down significantly, but still making tons. Yes, I leveld an account to 600 as soon as I heard about this and tested it on my main, worked once, and hedged all bets on throwaway. Paid off. If I could get this god damn bot to shuffle the stacks for me and run 100% afk my god. But like I said, expect perm bans etc etc


But a perm ban on a trash account for 50k gold, which has made 1+ million in a few days will make it all worth it :P

*also delete your stored msg's in inbox!

----------


## Serhawtt

All that being said. The most annoying part is getting the herbs. I went through all my botting accounts of herbs, and have bought tens of thousands of gold worth of herbs off AH. shit is annoying I wish it returned those

----------


## Odyzeus

Buy peacebloom's.

----------


## Shizzl3

> All that being said. The most annoying part is getting the herbs. I went through all my botting accounts of herbs, and have bought tens of thousands of gold worth of herbs off AH. shit is annoying I wish it returned those


Yep the herb thing is pretty annoying..

You know, no one has duped anything, they have simply accidentally rolled back, and then they created stuff without knowing the mats didn't get consumed!  :Wink: 

Innocent!

----------


## Serhawtt

> Buy peacebloom's.


I've bought them all out seriously lols.

----------


## phansawat

> Just did some short math, 
> ( took the time for making 25 cards ~3min) 60/3=20, 
> 25 cards each dc ~2 decks/dc 
> (on my server each deck goes for atleast 5k each (mostly 3-10k) witch means 10k per dc,
> 10*20=200k/h sell it for ~0.4$/k
> 200*0.4=80$/h 
> And you could expect more, the only problem is selling the decks. :S


how do u make 25 card each dc??

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> how do u make 25 card each dc??


Use the shuffling technice, have 25 stacks of 11, switch back the 1 to the last spot all the time, look some posts back in this thread. (on page 34 or something I think.)

----------


## szilcsi

Maybe its working? Someone tried it yet?

Learn a battle pet, rollback dc with bugged herb sold, login with other char (same realm or different) - put in cage this pet. Login with bugged dc'ed char who has the unlearned battle pet in the inventory? Could it work?

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Maybe its working? Someone tried it yet?
> 
> Learn a battle pet, rollback dc with bugged herb sold, login with other char (same realm or different) - put in cage this pet. Login with bugged dc'ed char who has the unlearned battle pet in the inventory? Could it work?


I'm going to check it out  :Big Grin:  posting result in a min.

EDIT: Nope didn't work  :Frown:

----------


## Lomnialoran

> I'm going to check it out  posting result in a min.
> 
> EDIT: Nope didn't work


yo h4x0r pls check my PM  :Smile:

----------


## mercules

so many serpents cards =/

----------


## eral9302

i get so many tiger cards and serpent but almost none cranes XD

----------


## Skrayer

perm ban start tomorrow ;D

----------


## mercules

i look forward to it

----------


## madden92

And how do you know Skrayer?

----------


## Albanuva

And still no fix? Amazing...

----------


## Dune2000

Its almost getting scary how silent Blizzard is regarding this exploit-dupe. The calm before the storm?

----------


## Shizzl3

It is pretty weird indeed, I'm guessing it's a bit hard to fix maybe?

Comparing to the last DMF bug, where you could keep repeating the quests and get loads of rep / skill-ups, which got fixed within an hour after the DMF opened, it is taking long!
But let's see..

----------


## HeartWorm

Tested the skip cooldown thing once on my main account... would be stupid if i get a permaban for that ^^

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

Haha it's so funny with all these jelly players that don't do this bug themselves, talking about bans all the time xD

----------


## Ic3fuzion

> Haha it's so funny with all these jelly players that don't do this bug themselves, talking about bans all the time xD


Where? You mean on these forums? Or in public channels like trade chat?

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Where? You mean on these forums? Or in public channels like trade chat?


No, only this thread :P

----------


## Shizzl3

How does people do this on another trash account, when you need to be lvl 90 to create a deck with the cards? ;p

Sending the cards to main account for creating decks would obviously leave traces for blizzard?

----------


## Disphotic

> No, only this thread :P


Maybe if you had any clue you would understand.

----------


## Owneth

> What I guess his set up is like this.
> #Inks in stack are indicated as a number
> 
> 11 11 11 11
> craft card
> 1 11 11 11
> shuffle
> 11 11 11 1
> craft card
> ...


A little confused by this still...

----------


## purkkis

> Wasn't expecting this thread to blow up like this.


Wait for the banwave and the post count doubles.

----------


## jankzx

i will say i have not used this and wont just cause i dont need to risk anything but honestly i do not see any banns coming from this so many people are using this now that if they did ban they would lose a high volume in subscribers most that will happen is a 72Hr bann unless your an account that has had a high amount of suspensions or perm banns dropped.

----------


## Sarick

What amazes me, people come to this page from "mmo-champions" or so, then they complain about the bugs and exploits. Seriously learn to ****ing read. This is exploiting forum and also, I'm laughing about people licking Blizzard buts and sending them "videos" and reporting bugs, you think they don't know about this? Obviously they are having hard time fixing this one as its not fixable instantly, but it requiers maintenance, profession is like this from WoTLK, and they have to change it, the way milling/prospecting work.

----------


## Sarick

> It's enough to fix the item bug. Very easy. 
> Maybe they just not saw the video yet


If it was easy to fix this bug, it would be hotfixed 1 hour after it came to public.

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> It's enough to fix the item bug. Very easy. 
> Maybe they just not saw the video yet


Attachment 12000
(fillerererere)

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> The dev team should be back from weekend, so expect a fix today.


Yeye, I expect more rage from you then this bug being fixed today bro.

----------


## Lolzor1488

> The dev team should be back from weekend, so expect a fix today.


Kid, you are really mad as i can see ;/

----------


## jankzx

norim shut up i dont even use this exploit but it was a hell of a find i must admit your just mad at life. like sarick said its not something thats gonna be fixed quick as they have to go and mess with how prospecting/milling is done and when it does get fixed the most that is gonna happen is 72hr banns from the high majority of people using the exploit so please stop your crying and go moan somewhere else.

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> norim shut up i dont even use this exploit but it was a hell of a find i must admit your just mad at life. like sarick said its not something thats gonna be fixed quick as they have to go and mess with how prospecting/milling is done and when it does get fixed the most that is gonna happen is 72hr banns from the high majority of people using the exploit so please stop your crying and go moan somewhere else.


Good post man keep it up  :Smile:  +rep ^^

----------


## CreativeXtent

trolls are trolls, who cares quit spamming.

----------


## crazykay

please ban norim from this forum, sending this exploit to blizzard is not really what this forum is for.

----------


## coke92

> please ban norim from this forum, sending this exploit to blizzard is not really what this forum is for.


kids will be kids

----------


## RNDnumbdggr

It's probably time to cash out right about now.. It's been a long weekend, but I seriously doubt they'll let this stay up for much longer.. Sell whatever shit you've made / mule out everything.

WP to the people who made thousand of dollars doing this on worthless accounts.. Next week: hundreds of children crying they got their main account banned for doing this in small quanitities - go big or go home, son.

----------


## coke92

nah that's your brother you missed names

----------


## HAzxro

> Hey, is that you? Found it after i typed in your name into google.


Stalker....

You just jelly belly, why you heff to be mad?
and act like 12 years old? 

In sweden we call it p12.

----------


## Meursault

Post if you have something to add to the topic - else don't bother.

Personally enjoying this little loophole and don't mind any bans for any exploit. It comes with the territory. I've more than made my fair share of moolah and sold it on already.

----------


## deuro

What means trolled?

----------


## Zizzzzy

I have always loved the self proclaimed trolls....

----------


## TehVoyager

You dont get it, image replies are against the forum rules here. BRB dropping a note to mods to at least get this temp locked.

----------


## hitage2

I'm not sure if anyone already posted or tried it (I haven't myself tried ir yet) if you're lacking scrolls of wisdom for your purposes I came with an idea of getting 10 for every 20 scrolls you own. Just make one of the epic staffs, proceed to rollback, and when you log on again you'll have the staff and the used 20 scrolls, then just turn in the staff's quest which will grant you 10 scrolls.

----------


## crazykay

we got rid of norim, nice  :Smile:

----------


## supercasanova

> I'm not sure if anyone already posted or tried it (I haven't myself tried ir yet) if you're lacking scrolls of wisdom for your purposes I came with an idea of getting 10 for every 20 scrolls you own. Just make one of the epic staffs, proceed to rollback, and when you log on again you'll have the staff and the used 20 scrolls, then just turn in the staff's quest which will grant you 10 scrolls.


Haven't tried it yet, but I doubt it will work. Till now, only DMCs seem to be rolled back (and I think some blacksmithing things, not sure). Will try when/if I can though.

----------


## Nurideen

its the explot forum so...

is there any other then the dmc where we dont lose mats?
the cards sounds like the only thing to make profit, but hard to sell them :Smile: .

----------


## crazykay

> its the explot forum so...
> 
> is there any other then the dmc where we dont lose mats?
> the cards sounds like the only thing to make profit, but hard to sell them.


i made bout 150k in 10 DCs , i get 19 cards per DC.

----------


## TehVoyager

@norim

"dont you get it? you've been trolled!"

dont you get it, your a little fanboy who's trying to hard.  :Smile:  go get laid or buy a fleshlight or something. you need to relax. its a game. and as loath as people from mmo-champ and other sites hate to admit it, people on exploit forums provide a vital service to blizzard. 

Welcome to the final stage of game testing.

or, you know, keep crying. if you do it long enough someone who cares might hear.

Coming to a hack forum and acting as you have in this thread doesnt make you some kind of internet hero. it shows that, for you, a game is literally THAT important.

sir/maam, you need to get your priorities in order.

----------


## Nurideen

> i made bout 150k in 10 DCs , i get 19 cards per DC.


same :Smile: ... 19 cards dc send all cards to friend and he makes and sell the trinkets :Smile: ...

but there must be any other item? or not?

----------


## taytyo

Everything you can build with a profession, what is random e.G. DMC or random crafting epics can be rolled back. Fortune Cards aren't random. They get random when you open them. Hope you can understand what i mean  :Smile:

----------


## crazykay

> same... 19 cards dc send all cards to friend and he makes and sell the trinkets...
> 
> but there must be any other item? or not?


i think thats it, just make a massive amount and sell them progressive

----------


## Nurideen

hmm but i think on some site in this tread mentioned someone that is works with some armors to? 
all other cd timers are wasted bec u lose the mats and its only 1 timer :Smile: ...

----------


## supercasanova

Has anyone tried if the DC by trading the bugged herb could be used to wintrade?

----------


## spray12

they will ban everyone using this. Sadly.

----------


## Unscrupulous

Spray, there are a ton, and I mean a ton of people using this, it will be interesting to see how they will sift through who is going to be banned and who is going to get off the hook. A ton of normally legit players are taking advantage of this.

----------


## ikfirus123

cant everyone just shut up about the ban crap??? we all get it ok understood, now go make me a sandwich, sad low lifer

----------


## phansawat

/facepalm if blizzard still didn't releasing what happen 2 day now since the post still no hotfix'd xD

----------


## HaRdCoR3

> /facepalm if blizzard still didn't releasing what happen 2 day now since the post still no hotfix'd xD


They definatly know about this exploit...but i think its to hard to fix this...that`s the point ^^

----------


## Bossqwerty

I don't think they really have a choice when it comes to banning or suspending / taking away items. If they don't show how serious they are about this by banning everyone then the next time something like this comes around then there's literally no reason not to use it. You think it's widespread now? Wait until people hear that Blizzard doesn't ban for duping. The next exploit like this would be catastrophic, even I'll be using the next one depending on how this is handled.

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

> Spray, there are a ton, and I mean a ton of people using this, it will be interesting to see how they will sift through who is going to be banned and who is going to get off the hook. A ton of normally legit players are taking advantage of this.


I said something like in this topic already. I really would like to see what will happen if a lot, really a LOT, of people start doing this. Just like the wizard godlike mode on D3 if you can remember.
Someone with balls should even create a topic on blizzards forums teaching how to do it! Not sure who, maybe someone who already know will get the ban hammer maybe?

----------


## Pdey

just the people who are using this MASSIVE!! will get banned.. cause this exploit has too much users

----------


## Lomnialoran

https://i.imgur.com/BunEd.jpg

hi blizzard how u doing
#hashtagyoloswag

----------


## Rak777

how do i get more then 1 card per DC ?

----------


## coke92

> how do i get more then 1 card per DC ?


it's been explained multiple times in previous pages just look for it

----------


## hitage2

If anyone is trying to use this to create many scrolls and with this learn de glyph recipes they still haven't learned, just if you haven't notice (I guess those who have been doing it have alredy noticed) everytime you rollback the glyph you've learned is erased from your recipe list, so you can't use it for this purpose.

On another hand you can use it to level up your last inscription points (540-600) at around 595 or so it'll turn yellow. (Warning: DON'T make any glyph after making a scroll if your'e planning on rolling back to make more scrolls, you'll have the scroll cd if you do so)

----------


## Rak777

can you just tell me the page please

----------


## Neer

> https://i.imgur.com/BunEd.jpg
> 
> hi blizzard how u doing
> #hashtagyoloswag


 II love this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rak777

please anyone tell me how i duplicate more than 1 card per dC !?

----------


## Neer

> please anyone tell me how i duplicate more than 1 card per dC !?


Find it yourself  :Smile:  Like everyone else did.

----------


## pavik

yea as i said before in this thread i heard this bann shit when doing the guild levling exploit and everyone was screaming OMG bann wave inc i still almost got 3 million gold from it and not a single bann on any account i used it on so my advise if you have a shit account take the chance and get gold cap on several chars before they fix this and see what happens  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rak777

please anyone tell me how i duplicate more than 1 card per dC !?

----------


## coke92

> please anyone tell me how i duplicate more than 1 card per dC !?


stop being lazy and search for it

----------


## Rak777

where i search? why not telling me

----------


## coke92

> where i search? why not telling me


you search in this thread

----------


## Rak777

i cannot find why not just tell me

----------


## hitage2

Maybe because people don't remember? they read it once, they learn the method and then change page?

----------


## Rak777

but i cant find it :/

----------


## iispyderii

> i cannot find why not just tell me


Because we don't like lazy people.

----------


## Serhawtt

> i cannot find why not just tell me


Your terrible english and laziness. Search, the ****ing, thread. It is in here, no less than half a dozen times. You can exploits millions of gold and you're too lazy to read through some forums pages? Get your shit together man.

EDIT: You know what actually pisses me off more. The fact that on this very page, is a ****ing picture of how someone who is duping multiple at a time. Literally a picture of his exact inventory, and you can't be bothered to look at it, and see the blatantly obvious method.

----------


## Ic3fuzion

> Your terrible english and laziness. Search, the ****ing, thread. It is in here, no less than half a dozen times. You can exploits millions of gold and you're too lazy to read through some forums pages? Get your shit together man.
> 
> EDIT: You know what actually pisses me off more. The fact that on this very page, is a ****ing picture of how someone who is duping multiple at a time. Literally a picture of his exact inventory, and you can't be bothered to look at it, and see the blatantly obvious method.


You, sir, speak the truth and I agree with it.

----------


## evlow

anyone want a spare account upgraded to 10 day trial of mop w/ an 80 druid on it to make some gold with? IDC if that acct gets banned anyway, they already banned my other account a long time ago on that realid.. lol make us both some $ PM me

----------


## Serhawtt

Herpity to the derpity.

----------


## Unscrupulous

Welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## Serhawtt

Just curious, anyone have a better method for stacking cards quicker? I have been doing it manually by hand, and the program I made in HB kind of sucks at it.

----------


## ikfirus123

hah check mine out. sold like 150 trinkets. and gold rofl but got some left lol

----------


## Neer

> any reports of fixes / bans yet?


Nothing yet.

----------


## Serhawtt

> any reports of fixes / bans yet?


It'll be a glorious massacre. The streets will run with the blood of those foolish enough to dare and tempt the power Blizzard weilds. A surge of whiney girls will flow throughout the forums, threatening the very hull integrity of the website. People will weep, and people will mourn. But through the rubble, and the ash, there will be one silver lining to this storm that sets upon us. Some of us have made **** tons of real life money. WOOP WOOP

----------


## Loki Cola

> but i cant find it :/


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2635247 (-Rollback - DC Players - Incomplete Dupe-)




> As someone mentioned few pages back, if you have multiple stacks of 11 ink (and scrolls if you plan on making more than 19 per DC) in your inventory you can make multiple cards per DC. When crafting, it uses the materials closest to the top of your inventory. So you start with multiple stacks of 11 ink all lined up, and once each stack of 11 is used, you move the 1 remaining ink further down in your bag below your other stacks of 11 ink. Rinse and repeat. Same goes for scrolls, except you can make up to 19 cards before having to shuffle your scrolls.
> 
> Probably did a poor job explaining, Lives did a better job here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2635049


Edit: Also, Serhawtt your inbox is full.

----------


## crazykay

> It'll be a glorious massacre. The streets will run with the blood of those foolish enough to dare and tempt the power Blizzard weilds. A surge of whiney girls will flow throughout the forums, threatening the very hull integrity of the website. People will weep, and people will mourn. But through the rubble, and the ash, there will be one silver lining to this storm that sets upon us. Some of us have made **** tons of real life money. WOOP WOOP


where/how did you sell the gold?

----------


## freeloading

Looks like it's out on MMO Champ forums now.

Don't be surprised if the prices of DMF cards/ ores/ others drop today...

The beauty of it all is that there will still be a majority of non believers hence the slowness of actions from parties involved.

----------


## Serhawtt

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2635247 (-Rollback - DC Players - Incomplete Dupe-)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, Serhawtt your inbox is full.


Only 5 messages allowed fffuuuu, try again

----------


## Flamestar666

Makes me with I had a scribe to make cards.
Anyone on Bleeding Hallow US WTS a tiger card on the cheap?

----------


## szilcsi

i tried it with LW epic ilvl496 gloves and mats gone... But i got a rollback, because milling button disapered from my bar! Its works with DMF cards.

----------


## Snowee

The QQ will be so awesome when they start the permabanning <3

----------


## Inrehab

Ok so I've gone through this thread, and I understand the dupe just fine. I have an even dumber question -_-

Can I do make cards with a level 75, or does it have to be 80? Getting mixed answers on google. I know that I need a level 90 to make the deck.

----------


## Sklug

> Ok so I've gone through this thread, and I understand the dupe just fine. I have an even dumber question -_-
> 
> Can I do make cards with a level 75, or does it have to be 80? Getting mixed answers on google. I know that I need a level 90 to make the deck.


You need to be 80 to make the cards. you can make Scrolls at lvl 75 but to cap your profession to 600 to officially make the cards using the scrolls you need to be level 80

----------


## pavik

> The QQ will be so awesome when they start the permabanning <3


Rofl people like me dosent care of that cause we have already sold millions of gold for $$$ on shit accounts so dosent matter really they can bann my hononrbuddy account i still have plenty of $$ on paypal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Serhawtt

Well I am done. I have about 90 decks left to sell. And the market is so saturated it's insane. They were selling 20-25k. People trying to sell for 10k and can't even sell.

----------


## TehVoyager

Blizzard Status Update
less than 1 hour ago
We will be performing rolling restarts for all realms beginning at 5:00 a.m. PST. Each realm should be affected for no more than 15 minutes once their restart begins.

Quick! Gift Wrap anything you havnt allready sold! ^_^

----------


## pavik

> Blizzard Status Update
> less than 1 hour ago
> We will be performing rolling restarts for all realms beginning at 5:00 a.m. PST. Each realm should be affected for no more than 15 minutes once their restart begins.
> 
> Quick! Gift Wrap anything you havnt allready sold! ^_^


Were did you read that??

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Were did you read that??


Pretty sure it's been on the login screen for a while now.

----------


## HoodPope

Yeah, this probably is the last chance to get what you want out of this exploit. Personally , I didn't mess with it, but get what you want with it done asap.

----------


## Ziggeh

> Just curious, anyone have a better method for stacking cards quicker? I have been doing it manually by hand, and the program I made in HB kind of sucks at it.


v29 - BankStack - Bags & Inventory - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

Install the addon, type /compress and voila.

On side note, I pity the fools who done this on their main/valuable accounts. The fact that this dupe has lasted for four days already (whereas Blizzard was aware of it within hours, I'm sure) is calm before the storm. And that storm is going to be devastating and brutal.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Were did you read that??


I'm at work. saw it on TUJ giggling as the card market dumps on every realm. well, except mine, cause my realm is dead.

(anyone wants to herb a crap ton of herbs and control an herb market message me lol)

TUJ posted that an hour ago, so i thought it was talking about a rolling update SOON. they could just be talking about tomorrows update though.

i'd still gift wrap everyhting and stash it somewhere for a while tbh.

----------


## CreativeXtent

> The QQ will be so awesome when they start the permabanning <3


i was thinking the same lol

----------


## kaarebanan

trinkets on my realm are 8.5-10k now, they've been 20-30k all faires up to this one... 15-20k would've been reasonable, now it's not even half that.... ****ing useless people using this.

----------


## Seruhio

Can anyone try if this works by looting any "Treasures" of Pandaria? Would be awesome leveling by just looting over and over the 300k+ XP treasure everytime.

----------


## HaRdCoR3

> Can anyone try if this works by looting any "Treasures" of Pandaria? Would be awesome leveling by just looting over and over the 300k+ XP treasure everytime.


Tested this yesterday, but didn`t work for me  :Frown:

----------


## Serhawtt

Ox Trinket down to 5k on my server lols.

----------


## Lomnialoran

> Ox Trinket down to 5k on my server lols.


Don't cry. Ox trinket down to 2.5k on my realm.
Yu'lon down to 4k
Chi-ji at 8-9k
Tiger at 6k

:-(

----------


## Fragbot

is very nice finding but people didnt get out of the CIRCLE with ITEMS, be open mind,

before its hotfixed do this (or maybe hotfixed cant test atm im at work)

unlimited conquest point, so far full malevolant, all gear upgraded 2/2 on all my 3 characters

1. so do the herb bug
2. buy a conquest weapon or bracer if you dont have enough conquest,
3. sell herb to get rollback
4. relog

***you will have weapon/armor with 2 hours to sell and conquest points will remain, sell the armor, buy more conquest stuff, repeat step1

rinse and repeat

enjoy while it last.

EDIT: make sure you have at least 1250 to buy conquest neck , it wornt work with the motes of harmony you buy using conquest.

----------


## buzzler

Smartest thing now might be just to delete all items you made with it, while you still can.


Seeing the effect... IMO this kind of stuff belongs to same category as scams and GM exploits..

----------


## Shizzl3

> is very nice finding but people didnt get out of the CIRCLE with ITEMS, be open mind,
> 
> before its hotfixed do this (or maybe hotfixed cant test atm im at work)
> 
> unlimited conquest point, so far full malevolant, all gear upgraded 2/2 on all my 3 characters
> 
> 1. so do the herb bug
> 2. buy a conquest weapon or bracer if you dont have enough conquest,
> 3. sell herb to get rollback
> 4.


Nice thinking you did there  :Smile: 

But don't you think this will make your chances of getting banned either higher?

I don't know if it's already too late, just wondering..

EDIT: Why would people giftwrap stuff, when "other" people claims that Blízz can see through the giftwrap anyway? idk

----------


## Neer

> is very nice finding but people didnt get out of the CIRCLE with ITEMS, be open mind,
> 
> before its hotfixed do this (or maybe hotfixed cant test atm im at work)
> 
> unlimited conquest point, so far full malevolant, all gear upgraded 2/2 on all my 3 characters
> 
> 1. so do the herb bug
> 2. buy a conquest weapon or bracer if you dont have enough conquest,
> 3. sell herb to get rollback
> ...


Didnt work.

----------


## aionic11

> Didnt work.


Didn't work with me either.

----------


## Fragbot

> Didnt work.


i did this the very first day the dupe went out, told a few friends regarding it, i guess it got hotfixed, i wish i could have test something else i got in mind

EDIT

I will add Screenshots of this later before i get banned.

----------


## Hanss

EDIT: Nevermind, stupid me

----------


## Mit0

When exactly do u sell the herb? Has it to be timed? or can i sell it after i made some cards? If i only want to do one card without loosing mats i nee 11 ink's (one a stack) and two scrols on a stack?

----------


## Shizzl3

> When exactly do u sell the herb? Has it to be timed? or can i sell it after i made some cards? If i only want to do one card without loosing mats i nee 11 ink's (one a stack) and two scrols on a stack?


Correct!

You can sell bugged herb after you have created the 1 DMC >barrel r0ll

----------


## baldrich

Perma bans inc baby- cant wait to see the economies destroyed  :Big Grin:

----------


## xpowers

> Perma bans inc baby- cant wait to see the economies destroyed


You're insane.

----------


## crazykay

someone still doing it?

----------


## PugChopstick

> Perma bans inc baby- cant wait to see the economies destroyed


>Implying that they weren't already destroyed.




> someone still doing it?


I am, yes.

----------


## Mit0

> someone still doing it?


i'm still doing it  :Wink:

----------


## szilcsi

i tested and you cant get mats back if Spirit of Harmony need to craft! So no epic gear duping...

----------


## Serhawtt

Lol @ 45,000 views.

----------


## Afl0ck0fg0ats

> is very nice finding but people didnt get out of the CIRCLE with ITEMS, be open mind,
> 
> before its hotfixed do this (or maybe hotfixed cant test atm im at work)
> 
> unlimited conquest point, so far full malevolant, all gear upgraded 2/2 on all my 3 characters
> 
> 1. so do the herb bug
> 2. buy a conquest weapon or bracer if you dont have enough conquest,
> 3. sell herb to get rollback
> ...


If this works with conquest will it work with valor gear as well? my scribe isn't revered with anyone so I can't buy any valor to begin with and if someone is willing to test this that would be awesome

----------


## Loki Cola

It doesn't work with conquest gear, so no it probably doesn't work with valor gear either.

----------


## Meandr0

the amount of retards who flooded this thread is pretty crackup. 

TBH i hope blizz start perma banning, doesnt sound like they can fix it yet though. bl

----------


## Serhawtt

Boom World Servers are down, inc fix?

----------


## dontasksmiles

> Boom World Servers are down, inc fix?


I cant get the herb bug to work anymore sadly.

----------


## dimitriy

Korgath US, its fixed. They just did server restart.

----------


## Cynosaur

Fixed US, fun while it lasted, made a killing ^.^

----------


## dontasksmiles

> Fixed US, fun while it lasted, made a killing ^.^


I just got inscription to 600 when it went down, wasted a ton of gold haha.

----------


## Meandr0

Omo, give me a paypal link to buy you a beer. (or a few hundred kegs.) 

Thanks for sharing mate, Hopefully the bad blood with RAoV doesn't persist.

----------


## Owneth

HAHA Just hotfixed, I also cannot bug the herb anymore. Good job Blizz!!!! WOW!

----------


## WizKhalifa610

Which did they fix? The bugged herb or the the crazy amount of darkmoon cards?

----------


## olow1983

works like a charm ! 

Milling and Prospecting

----------


## dontasksmiles

> works like a charm ! 
> 
> Milling and Prospecting


On US or EU?

----------


## lilaaby

US Kel Thuzad has been Hotfixed servers went down and up after 30 secs and now am unable to bug herbs and ore

----------


## hitage2

Still working on EU servers, at least Spanish ones.

----------


## Serhawtt

VoTuUS, appreciate it, seriously you just paid for my summer vacation and all expenses for a 2 week cruise. If you have a paypal we can donate to now might be a good time to post it.

But gentleman, now things are really about to get interesting. This is just the wall coming down, it's what happens after that, that is worth noting. I slightly am hoping for a perm ban wave just for all the idiots who did this on mains, and it'll shake WoW pretty hard. I started spam selling right before the glitch, but kind of regret because they are going to increase in value again. But still have another 50 or so left.

It was real, it was fun, but it wasn't real fun. Until next time.

----------


## xpowers

> Fixed US, fun while it lasted, made a killing ^.^


It's about time.

----------


## Serhawtt

Oh and, bank account I set up and have been depositing all the money from gold selling.

----------


## WonderousKeys

Fixed on US servers. When you close the loot window the herb disappears now

----------


## Serhawtt

> Fixed on US servers. When you close the loot window the herb disappears now


I am going to stay up for a couple more hours trying different methods. Usually there are back doors behind their fix.

----------


## WonderousKeys

> I am going to stay up for a couple more hours trying different methods. Usually there are back doors behind their fix.


I was thinking the same thing. PM me if you find anything, I'm trying as well

----------


## drcathro

World server down EU  :Frown:

----------


## Mit0

is getting hotfixed in eu right now

----------


## hitage2

Boooom eu ws down

----------


## mckemo

yeah and hotfixed... **** IT - 10 mins before i could get started. SONS OF BITCHES

----------


## purkkis

Hotfixed on EU

----------


## Rak777

time to get a new dupe method!

----------


## oe2fast4u

Not fixed yet on Russian realms ;D

----------


## Bossqwerty

I can't wait to see how blizzard reacts to this. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this the first widely known / abused dupe? It'll be interesting either way.

----------


## mckemo

eu is going to be fixed right now - russian servers will be fixed soon too.

----------


## oyvind99

> I am going to stay up for a couple more hours trying different methods. Usually there are back doors behind their fix.


Fixed on EU servers after world server was down.

----------


## phantom325

> I can't wait to see how blizzard reacts to this. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this the first widely known / abused dupe? It'll be interesting either way.


The Quest Sharing Exploit led to the hugely popularized Battered Hilt dupe. They handed out quick permanent bans for that (even if the account was 100% clean)

----------


## lilaaby

Duped left over DMF cards where removed off the character that did the duping

----------


## Meandr0

> Duped left over DMF cards where removed off the character that did the duping


not for me.

----------


## PugChopstick

> VoTuUS, appreciate it, seriously you just paid for my summer vacation and all expenses for a 2 week cruise. If you have a paypal we can donate to now might be a good time to post it.
> 
> But gentleman, now things are really about to get interesting. This is just the wall coming down, it's what happens after that, that is worth noting. I slightly am hoping for a perm ban wave just for all the idiots who did this on mains, and it'll shake WoW pretty hard. I started spam selling right before the glitch, but kind of regret because they are going to increase in value again. But still have another 50 or so left.
> 
> It was real, it was fun, but it wasn't real fun. Until next time.


Man, I hope you have a fantastic summer vacation. I've made a modest amount myself, which I'm pretty excited about. I also agree that Omo should list up his paypal to give us the ability to thank him further for releasing this to the public. Anyway, have a good one, and good luck finding a way to unwrap the duck tape that Blizzard placed on this bug.

----------


## ikfirus123

> I am going to stay up for a couple more hours trying different methods. Usually there are back doors behind their fix.


cant possibly make that much money from it lol. max made 1m gold that is around 3-500 dollar

----------


## oe2fast4u

fixed on Russian realms, GG ,had fun with that one ;]

----------


## TommyT

> cant possibly make that much money from it lol. max made 1m gold that is around 3-500 dollar


and if it was done with numerous accounts on most high pop servers?

----------


## PugChopstick

> cant possibly make that much money from it lol. max made 1m gold that is around 3-500 dollar


It comes down to different variables, I.E. the server, its population, faction and time spent. To have made enough gold for 3000 dollars he would have needed to make around five to six million gold, and that's going by the method of selling your gold to one of the company's who pay minimum amount(which is what you're suggesting, or at least I'm assuming you are). Now, if you have private buyers, or you put in the effort to sell the gold yourself, it's a whole new story, and you'd need a fraction of that original, big amount in order to bring in the cash that he has.

To tl;dr this: It is possible, providing you got the tools and motivation.

----------


## WonderousKeys

Oh well...guess ill start using my other dupe again...

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Oh well...guess ill start using my other dupe again...


I use a different dupe every day depending on the day of the week.

----------


## PugChopstick

> I use a different dupe every day depending on the day of the week.


You think that's hardcore? Wait till you see what I have in my basement, friend.

----------


## mckemo

i am using differnt dupes on all of my 50 accounts at the same time -- 
man - please stop talking shit like that to show everybody your e-penis ok?

----------


## Serhawtt

> cant possibly make that much money from it lol. max made 1m gold that is around 3-500 dollar


Is this real life?

Average of 15 decks/hr using 25 cards per dc, 150 decks every 10 hours, (In reality it took about 13-14 hours for various other factors) x 3 days, x 15-20k a piece. 100 decks = 1.5mil

----------


## ikfirus123

> I use a different dupe every day depending on the day of the week.


first person to post something useful xD +1





> Is this real life?
> 
> Average of 15 decks/hr using 25 cards per dc, 150 decks every 10 hours, (In reality it took about 13-14 hours for various other factors) x 3 days, x 15-20k a piece. 100 decks = 1.5mil


doesnt make sense, 1.5 mil is max max 2000 dollar thats if you got those super duper buyers that is stupid

----------


## VoTuUS

> Originally Posted by Serhawtt
> 
> VoTuUS, appreciate it, seriously you just paid for my summer vacation and all expenses for a 2 week cruise. If you have a paypal we can donate to now might be a good time to post it.
> 
> But gentleman, now things are really about to get interesting. This is just the wall coming down, it's what happens after that, that is worth noting. I slightly am hoping for a perm ban wave just for all the idiots who did this on mains, and it'll shake WoW pretty hard. I started spam selling right before the glitch, but kind of regret because they are going to increase in value again. But still have another 50 or so left.


It was real, it was fun, but it wasn't real fun. Until next time.



> Man, I hope you have a fantastic summer vacation. I've made a modest amount myself, which I'm pretty excited about. I also agree that Omo should list up his paypal to give us the ability to thank him further for releasing this to the public. Anyway, have a good one, and good luck finding a way to unwrap the duck tape that Blizzard placed on this bug.


I really appreciate it, I'm really glad this brought the community together and was still working way longer than expected... I'm not asking for donations at all, but if you want to that's up to you and I appreciate it ^^ [email protected]

----------


## PugChopstick

> Is this real life?
> 
> Average of 15 decks/hr using 25 cards per dc, 150 decks every 10 hours, (In reality it took about 13-14 hours for various other factors) x 3 days, x 15-20k a piece. 100 decks = 1.5mil


The price per deck on your server is probably what sealed the nail on the coffin in terms of giving you the ability to churn out that much gold. On most of the populated European servers, the price was between five to ten thousand.




> It was real, it was fun, but it wasn't real fun. Until next time.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate it, I'm really glad this brought the community together and was still working way longer than expected... I'm not asking for donations at all, but if you want to that's up to you and I appreciate it ^^ [email protected]


For better or worse, it has brought many people together. Although we each had our own reasons(or similar reasons, in some cases), we ended up commenting, sharing and conjuring up new, and elaborate ways to build up on what was handed to us by no one other than yourself. Again, I thank you.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

WTF I was banned

----------


## blihtz

VOTuUS me luv u long time

anyways estimated time before bans go out / items / gold removed?
whats a good timeline to get rid of everything

----------


## WonderousKeys

> WTF I was banned


Shocking...

----------


## Catsrus

Yep, me too. Looks like they're banning people now.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

Who else got banned?

----------


## lilaaby

and the ban waves roll out

----------


## Krisjlol

Banned, only did 5 sha crystals to try it and actually lost gold in the process, swag

----------


## prodftw

Recieved a perma lol. 
Only did this one to verify >_>

----------


## crackilla

> Who else got banned?


lol +1 to the ban hammer

----------


## Serhawtt

Yup ban hammer rollin out. My mule accounts I planned on getting banned got taken out. Now let's see if my account I put everything on got tracked down. Will post back with results.

----------


## Meandr0

And the fastest unban goes to? 

 :Smile:

----------


## Dune2000

I just gave you my one and only +1 Rep VoTuUs, I sadly have no more, but at least it got you to 840 now!  :Smile:  
Thank you for the entertainment!

Edit: I got banned

----------


## grafx

I didn't even do this exploit. All i did was try the milling and i got DCed. came back on and never duped or did it agian and i was permanently banned...

----------


## Afl0ck0fg0ats

Bans are out, I did it on a clean account no other offenses, made a dozen decks. No email yet telling me if it is a 72 ban or perma-ban
Attachment 12010

----------


## blihtz

banned on the character i made the cards on
banker untouched for now?

did anyone get their banker banned?

----------


## jets1152

banned here too

----------


## oyvind99

Just got banned as well. Only made 4 trinkets

----------


## VoTuUS

I'm not banned yet o.o

----------


## blihtz

^ because you just made blizzard a pretty penny from resubs...

they luv u long time too

----------


## PugChopstick

> I'm not banned yet o.o


Probably because of the fact that you're doing the work their development team should have.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## grafx

I DIDNT EVEN DO THE DUPE AND I WAS BANNED. wtf

----------


## jerseyboi

Banned on mule acct.....no email either.

----------


## Loki Cola

Yep, my card crafter got banned too. Guild bank full of cards and decks is as of yet untouched.

US server.

----------


## hitage2

I got banned too, but this was predictable.

Let's see for how many time it is.

----------


## grafx

> I got banned too, but this was predictable.
> 
> Let's see for how many time it is.


its permanent closure

----------


## nboy

1 acc bannned . No e-mail yet

----------


## kallekiller132

> I'm not banned yet o.o


Well you are VoTuUS, u are legendary thats why  :Big Grin:

----------


## googlebee

I received this message upon logging into my account tonight:
*
GAME OVER

in so many words anyway...
*

----------


## Tankall

Banned! Meh, I was only back for about a month after a year break. No great loss.

----------


## Serhawtt

For bans to be this quick there was a tripwire that was set off. And from general knowledge and people getting banned with minor violations, I am assuming it's over-riding the daily CD's. I hope they aren't going off bankers, I imagine there is going to be so many trades with people that did this it's going to be tedious as hell to dig. Whatever they used to trigger the bans prob kept count of how many times it was abused, so prob will target like top 25% of abusers. I still have another mil or so in decks, but I wanted to wait out and let the prices recover before I sell.


By the way you don't have to wait for the e-mail. It's a perm ban that will be auto-denied appeal. Call account support tomorrow if you want to have some call center desk jockey make snide comments to you at your expense if you want to go that way. They aren't going to give a shit about any "I got hacked blah blah". These accounts are perm closed and don't expect anything short of that. Also, I am surprised by the amount of people acting surprised. The second you did that first glitch you should have known the risk was having that account closed, forever.

----------


## Kizari

Bans happening on EU or US?
I tried out the herb thing ONCE, and i don't want to get banned :S
Would it help, if i deleted the ONE Scroll of Wisdom i made?

----------


## HBFanboy1980

> Recieved a perma lol. 
> Only did this one to verify >_>


You got banned for doing it ONE TIME? Did you do the dupe as well as your cooldown or just the dupe?

----------


## sneakkz

I like how they ban this with a banwave, and yet look the other way when it comes to bots.

----------


## kallekiller132

Haha just got a perma ban on my main acc and didnt even touch this exploit with it...
Just bought a new acc and moved my main from my old acc and it works ._.

----------


## grafx

> Bans happening on EU or US?
> I tried out the herb thing ONCE, and i don't want to get banned :S
> Would it help, if i deleted the ONE Scroll of Wisdom i made?


US right now

I didn't even dupe, all I did was mill a stack of herbs and got DCed. Once i logged back in i never did it again and my account is permanently closed

----------


## Serhawtt

> Yep, my card crafter got banned too. Guild bank full of cards and decks is as of yet untouched.
> 
> US server.


Start moving that shit and close that guild, after that bans are given they are going to start digging through accounts to track down all the decks they can, each deck is like a mini-economy bomb. Move to lvl 1s on other accounts with new guilds, delete characters and guild banks, mail them to accounts then mail again and delete characters. Go all out son. The second your card crafter got banned, you should expect to be on a waiting list of peoples who logs are going to get pillage and raped. God speed son.

----------


## oyvind99

For those who requested location, i was banned on EU.

----------


## grafx

> You got banned for doing it ONE TIME? Did you do the dupe as well as your cooldown or just the dupe?


I didnt even dupe a single item and i was permanently banned and closed for simply causing the DC

----------


## PugChopstick

> Start moving that shit and close that guild, after that bans are given they are going to start digging through accounts to track down all the decks they can, each deck is like a mini-economy bomb. Move to lvl 1s on other accounts with new guilds, delete characters and guild banks, mail them to accounts then mail again and delete characters. Go all out son. The second your card crafter got banned, you should expect to be on a waiting list of peoples who logs are going to get pillage and raped. God speed son.


In short: get ready for the zombie apocalypse.

----------


## jimskill4

Perma banned on US for bypassing the cooldown on 3 living steel and 4 scrolls of wisdom. gg

----------


## WonderousKeys

My story is almost as funny as the guys who didn't even dupe anything. Made the bugged herb to see if it worked, spent an hour ingame and at some point made a scroll so I could discover a new glyph, then sold the bugged herb thinking, "Oh, well ill just sell it to get rid of it and then log back on after the DC." Even more ironic, I didn't even know you could bypass the CD for scrolls at the time lol. Banned  :Smile:

----------


## Dune2000

anyone have recieved a email yet?

----------


## tehserch

We deserve it, end of story :P 

Any way you can transfer one char from the banned acc to another acc?

----------


## Serhawtt

It's going to be annoying as hell to be a GameMaster for the next two weeks, "I did it just oooonnnncccceeeeeee unban me plzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplz" That is like telling a girl "Just the tip"

----------


## shindaustin

ahh must be the reason i just got banned.

----------


## kallekiller132

> We deserve it, end of story :P 
> 
> Any way you can transfer one char from the banned acc to another acc?


I just did it, boguht a new acc and moved my main to there :3

----------


## tehserch

> I just did it, boguht a new acc and moved my main to there :3


check your pms please :P

----------


## alphawolff

> I just did it, boguht a new acc and moved my main to there :3


How? When I go to move, it says the account is banned

----------


## hitage2

> I just did it, boguht a new acc and moved my main to there :3


Hmm, new ACC with same ID as the first one, and then you could transfer the character? Wich cost of € / $ ?

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

> I just did it, boguht a new acc and moved my main to there :3


Is this real? Were you count banned when u did that?

Srsly, i never tho it was possible lol

----------


## grafx

trsnsfering toons is lying

----------


## kallekiller132

> How? When I go to move, it says the account is banned


Huh, i just bought the acc azap after i saw the ban and then logged in to my other bnet and transfeared my main :confused:

Edit: Checked if i can could move any more chars but now it says that i cant move cuz of ban  :Frown:

----------


## Dune2000

How can you transfer a char from a banned account to another account when access is blocked from your banned account on their website as well?

----------


## tehserch

guess he had opened the transfer tab, he got banned and then he transferred

either that or fake ^^

----------


## Loki Cola

Just got my ban email, pretty generic.




> Account Name: WOW1
> Type of Violation: Intended Exploitation
> Details of Incident: Abuse of game mechanics
> Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013
> Consequences for Account: Account Closure
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for World of Warcraft.
> ...

----------


## ikfirus123

Account Name: ******
Type of Violation: Intended Exploitation
Details of Incident: Abuse of game mechanics
Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013
Consequences for Account: Account Closure

Greetings,

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for World of Warcraft. 

This may include, but is not limited to the following:
* Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
* Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
* Any behaviour that has been found to be outside the intent of the game.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of Use Blizzard Entertainment: Blizzard Legal Documentation and our game policies http://eu.battle.net/support/en/article/policy.

For any disputes of this action or further information on Exploitive Activity, please visit the Exploitative Activity FAQ and contact page here: http://eu.battle.net/support/en/article/200783

To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter.

Regards,

Customer Services
Blizzard Entertainment Europe
World of Warcraft

----------


## alphawolff

Best idea on how to get unbanned?

----------


## kallekiller132

> guess he had opened the transfer tab, he got banned and then he transferred
> 
> either that or fake ^^


No, i transfeared him 10 mins after i got the ban, seems like the bnet site is abit slow or i was just really lucky =s

----------


## phantom325

> Best idea on how to get unbanned?


You won't. If you get banned for something like this, you aren't getting un-banned. Good luck on your new account.

----------


## nofeeling

Attachment 12011

Sad story!

----------


## jerseyboi

The email:


Type of Violation: Intended Exploitation
Details of Incident: Abuse of game mechanics
Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013
Consequences for Account: Account Closure

Greetings,

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for World of Warcraft.

This may include, but is not limited to the following:
* Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
* Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
* Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of the game.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of Use Blizzard Entertainment:Blizzard Legal Documentation and our game policies http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/policy.

For any disputes of this action or further information on exploitive activity, please visit the Account Administration Overview and contact page here: http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300515

To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter.

Regards,

Customer Services
Blizzard Entertainment
World of Warcraft

----------


## grafx

I cannot believe this is PERMANENT account closure...wtf i didnt even dupe..

----------


## crackilla

> anyone have recieved a email yet?


Account Name: WOW1
Type of Violation: Intended Exploitation
Details of Incident: Abuse of game mechanics
Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013
Consequences for Account: Account Closure

just got mine

----------


## Rak777

if you didnt even duped.. how come you are here ?

----------


## grafx

> if you didnt even duped.. how come you are here ?


cause i enjoy reading forums? its simple really

----------


## Kiermac

DUDE wtf i just got banned as well after 6 years of playing and i didnt dupe. **** BLIZZARD

----------


## Odyzeus

I think I win. I Hustle. Hard. 

Access to the World of Warcraft account XXXXXXX, has been temporarily disabled due to a dispute filed against the account's past payments. This dispute was filed by the bank, credit card company, or financial institution associated with the payment on the account.

As a result of this dispute, funds paid on the account were withdrawn from Blizzard Entertainment in direct violation of the account's terms. This is known as a "chargeback".

The total withdrawn by this chargeback(s) was: $48.57

If your charge is returned to Blizzard Entertainment for any reason, Blizzard Entertainment reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to suspend or terminate your access and your Account, as well as terminating this Agreement and all of Blizzard Entertainment's obligations hereunder.

The account is now considered by Blizzard to have a negative balance, and will be unavailable for play until any and ALL outstanding balances have been repaid to Blizzard. These funds can only be repaid via a United States money order for the full and EXACT amount of the disputed funds: $48.57

This money order must be made out to "Blizzard Entertainment" and MUST clearly list the World of Warcraft account name in question: XXXXXX.

It should be mailed to this address:

ATTN: Billing & Account Services
Blizzard Entertainment
P. O. Box 18979
Irvine, CA 92623

We strongly suggest you use some form of tracking to make sure your mail gets to Blizzard Entertainment; we are not able to assist with lost inquiries. If we do not receive your package, we will not be able process your request. Once the money order is received and processed, Blizzard will unlock the account for play again, provided these instructions have been followed. Upon payment, Blizzard will also credit the account with play time equivalent to any paid subscription time that the account was locked out for (up to a maximum of 180 days).

This process to unlock the account is offered with this email is considered as a final warning: ***ANY subsequent payment disputes will result in a permanent closure of the account for repeated breach of the Terms of Use.***

Unless the above process is followed to get the money order to Blizzard, the World of Warcraft account in question will remain unplayable until said funds are received. Please do not reply to this email, as you will receive no further response. Be aware that Blizzard Billing representatives will NOT be able to provide any alternatives or expedite this process in any way.

And then. 

Account Name: XXXXXXX
Type of Violation: Intended Exploitation
Details of Incident: Abuse of game mechanics
Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013
Consequences for Account: Account Closure

Greetings,

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for World of Warcraft. 

This may include, but is not limited to the following:
* Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
* Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
* Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of the game.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of Use Blizzard Entertainment:Blizzard Legal Documentation and our game policies http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/policy.

For any disputes of this action or further information on exploitive activity, please visit the Account Administration Overview and contact page here: http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300515

To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter.

Account Deactivated, and now Perma-Ban.

Wasn't going to pay them anyways  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Serhawtt

> I actually didn't even dupe an item so i'm going to call and ****ing scream at them. I even notified blizzard CS about the dupe after I was dc'ed from milling.



Not to be a dick, but it's people like you that makes it glad its account closure. You did an exploit, which you know full well is a violation of their terms of service. In this thread, you will find no less than 100 post about how we were all going to be perm banned. If you were smart like a few of us, you used a mule account to do all the card creating on, or you used an account and just planned on selling before the ban caught up with you. Either way you were caught by their trip-wire. 

Take responsibility, it is not Blizzards fault you messed around with an exploit. And your reaction is "to call and ****ing scream at them." All that being said you might be in the neglible amount of being who get unbanned if you really did open a ticket, and leave it opened. Do not appeal or call right away. Tomorrow and for the following days they will be dealing with threats, children throwing tantrums, and all other kinds of BS. So when they get to you, they aren't going to be willing to help. When a week has passed, I would ring them up. When you get on the phone tell them hey I waited a week to call this in because I know all the drama you were dealing with, but I was notified about this exploit, Was unaware if it was a gag so I attempted it once, upon finding out it did work like they said it did, I reported the issue via a ticket to you".

Oh and, **** you for going on an exploiting website then reporting exploits you find on here, you worthless piece of shit and I hope your account stays perm banned, and that your parents make fun of you when you ask them to buy you another game.

Enjoy the rest of your evening

----------


## Kizari

Did all the bans go out on EU yet?
Or are they still rolling?

----------


## kenlongjr

So yea, banned here too. for the people that actually didn't exploit this for gain or advantage over another player, wonder what the chances of getting unbanned are? I just DC'd a few friends and called it a day. Will report back if I get anywhere

----------


## Serhawtt

> I think I win. I Hustle. Hard. 
> 
> .


Honestly if I didnt have a back up account and was creating one to do this exploit with, that is exactly what I would have done too. Just curious what did you do, call your bank/cc company and tell them you didn't authorize the charge?

----------


## GoldGoblinSales

> I think I win. I Hustle. Hard. 
> 
> Access to the World of Warcraft account XXXXXXX, has been temporarily disabled due to a dispute filed against the account's past payments. This dispute was filed by the bank, credit card company, or financial institution associated with the payment on the account.
> 
> As a result of this dispute, funds paid on the account were withdrawn from Blizzard Entertainment in direct violation of the account's terms. This is known as a "chargeback".
> 
> The total withdrawn by this chargeback(s) was: $48.57
> 
> If your charge is returned to Blizzard Entertainment for any reason, Blizzard Entertainment reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to suspend or terminate your access and your Account, as well as terminating this Agreement and all of Blizzard Entertainment's obligations hereunder.
> ...


I actually LoLed. Very well played indeed.

However, they might now tag you as a company enemy, for exploiting and taking away the money. Just a maybe.

----------


## shadowsx

> So yea, banned here too. for the people that actually didn't exploit this for gain or advantage over another player, wonder what the chances of getting unbanned are? I just DC'd a few friends and called it a day. Will report back if I get anywhere


0 to none, blizzard takes these things seriously.

----------


## stasisff

Banned and only made like 12 cards really to see if it worked.. 5yrs on the account and no offeneses... GG the top end raiding guilds does ten times worse then this.

----------


## VoTuUS

Finally recieved my ban lol xD

----------


## Promatild

Thanks God, - I used to do this on my second account  :Stick Out Tongue: 
And I bought Amani Dragonhawk and Feldrake for money, I got from this exploit. 
They baned my second account. but didn't ban my first account.

----------


## TheCompleteWeirdo

Yep, they've gone on another blind account ban rampage just like when people were MMR exploiting and they banned everyone that was ever on an MMR exploited team.

----------


## Odyzeus

> I actually LoLed. Very well played indeed.
> 
> However, they might now tag you as a company enemy, for exploiting and taking away the money. Just a maybe.


(:

I don't even feel like playing WoW anymore haha.

Out-smarted even those Dumbasses at Blizzard.

I wasn't going to pay that shit anyways.

----------


## PQQT

Account Name: WOW1
Type of Violation: Intended Exploitation
Details of Incident: Abuse of game mechanics
Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013
Consequences for Account: Account Closure


 :Frown:  On my main acc too, just for dcing a few friends... Goodbye 496 Hpally..

----------


## sector69

I got banned too o well risk you take for walking on the darkside.

----------


## PugChopstick

> Not to be a dick, but it's people like you that makes it glad its account closure. You did an exploit, which you know full well is a violation of their terms of service. In this thread, you will find no less than 100 post about how we were all going to be perm banned. If you were smart like a few of us, you used a mule account to do all the card creating on, or you used an account and just planned on selling before the ban caught up with you. Either way you were caught by their trip-wire. 
> 
> Take responsibility, it is not Blizzards fault you messed around with an exploit. And your reaction is "to call and ****ing scream at them." All that being said you might be in the neglible amount of being who get unbanned if you really did open a ticket, and leave it opened. Do not appeal or call right away. Tomorrow and for the following days they will be dealing with threats, children throwing tantrums, and all other kinds of BS. So when they get to you, they aren't going to be willing to help. When a week has passed, I would ring them up. When you get on the phone tell them hey I waited a week to call this in because I know all the drama you were dealing with, but I was notified about this exploit, Was unaware if it was a gag so I attempted it once, upon finding out it did work like they said it did, I reported the issue via a ticket to you".
> 
> Oh and, **** you for going on an exploiting website then reporting exploits you find on here, you worthless piece of shit and I hope your account stays perm banned, and that your parents make fun of you when you ask them to buy you another game.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your evening


I completely agree, and like you, I don't understand how people can be so arrogant/ignorant. It's rather funny to see how people are surprised that they received punishment for their actions. I wouldn't say you need to be smart in order to put two and two together, but damn, some people actually thought they'd get off the hook after abusing the shit out of this exploit? Anyway man, you need to tell me what cruise you taking! I'm genuinely curious and envy you for the fact that you'll be locked aboard a ship with many beautiful women!




> Finally recieved my ban lol xD


That's what you get for setting the world on fire, haha.  :Wink:

----------


## ikfirus123

oh well, back to my dildo deposit i guess :S

----------


## Dune2000

My main account got banned but I don´t even feel upset or sad about it. I am enjoying this this event too much xD
Maybe its because I just knew the bann would come, or maybe ill be sad tomorrow morning after some rest *shrug*

----------


## Odyzeus

If you're looking for a gold-guilde the non-dupe way. I made a post, how I used to make my money before making all of these trinkets.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...rofession.html (Amazing Gold Guilde [Multi-Profession])

----------


## Catsrus

> My main account got banned but I don´t even feel upset or sad about it. I am enjoying this this event too much xD
> Maybe its because I just knew the bann would come, or maybe ill be sad tomorrow morning after some rest *shrug*


Me too, I don't feel upset about my main account being banned. I've played this game for to long and now I can't log in anymore, so I'm actually kinda happy.

----------


## PugChopstick

> My main account got banned but I don´t even feel upset or sad about it. I am enjoying this this event too much xD
> Maybe its because I just knew the bann would come, or maybe ill be sad tomorrow morning after some rest *shrug*


Try not to worry about it too much, and remember, at the end of the day, it's just a virtual escape.

----------


## Bossqwerty

I hate to say I told you so but you guys that thought this wouldn't result in a ban are crazy.

----------


## Gentoo

1x account down! What sucks, is that i can still see the trinkets on the AH that were posted on the banned account.. Made a few hundred from a extra botting account, thx Votuus!

----------


## kallekiller132

> I hate to say I told you so but you guys that thought this wouldn't result in a ban are crazy.


How many times have you been banned for exploiting or similar things? =)

----------


## xtase2007

banned on MAIN account. cant say i didnt see it coming, i did. should have made more before the ban and give away gold in trade lol. 

my 2nd account wasnt banned though, i just hope my items from 2nd account (heirlooms and stuff are still there...) i transferrred ALL heirlooms before i got a ban lol

anyone rerolling?  :Big Grin:  or quitting?

----------


## grafx

so...anyone want to RAF lmao

----------


## Bossqwerty

> How many times have you been banned for exploiting or similar things? =)


Too many. There's nothing wrong with abusing an exploit like this. It's just frustrating when people aren't realistic about it and think they'll get off with a slap on the wrist, thus encouraging people who might be on the fence to partake since so many people are sure it would end with a suspension or removal of items.

----------


## Kiermac

> Account Name: WOW1
> Type of Violation: Intended Exploitation
> Details of Incident: Abuse of game mechanics
> Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013
> Consequences for Account: Account Closure
> 
> 
>  On my main acc too, just for dcing a few friends... Goodbye 496 Hpally..



Dude i know i didnt even do anything just hold the items for my friend and i didnt even know. So yeah good bye my Pally after 6 years of playing!!!

----------


## Odyzeus

Best thing to do: Post all the trinkets Dirt Cheap on Exploit Acc on Neutral AH

Buy them on Main Account, get da hammer on exploit account, while keeping everything. Lyfes Gewd

----------


## Kiermac

> banned on MAIN account. cant say i didnt see it coming, i did. should have made more before the ban and give away gold in trade lol. 
> 
> my 2nd account wasnt banned though, i just hope my items from 2nd account (heirlooms and stuff are still there...) i transferrred ALL heirlooms before i got a ban lol
> 
> anyone rerolling?  or quitting?


i am trying to decide what to do i have 2 other accounts i didnt use for a while. LETS DO RAF??

----------


## kallekiller132

> Too many. There's nothing wrong with abusing an exploit like this. It's just frustrating when people aren't realistic about it and think they'll get off with a slap on the wrist, thus encouraging people who might be on the fence to partake since so many people are sure it would end with a suspension or removal of items.


Well yeah indeed, im only a little pissed because they banned my main account and i didnt even touch this exploit with it, only took the money i gained from my other acc im using for exploits/boting and other stuff =(

----------


## Shelk

I was banned as well, surprise surprise lol.

I have issued a ticket for an appeal, we will see how that goes. If it is not over-turned I will probably just quit WoW. There are so many great console games/other PC games out there that I would actually have time to play without an MMO hoarding my time. Sad thing is, as a BS it wasn't even worth the time/gold/effort. I think I walked away with 1-2k gold after an hour and gave up.

I'll post back with information regarding my appeal in a day or two provided this thread is still alive.

Shelk

----------


## tehserch

lol @ the guy on us forums that exploited and started claiming 2 days ago that his account was hacked ... now he gets banned and well.... its hilarious  :Big Grin:  (i got banned also, but deal with it)

----------


## PugChopstick

> You wouldn't believe how many people I've known that claim to have an inside source, with enough knowledge about the inner workings of WoW anyone can pull this off. In fact, I have an inside source too. That's how I knew it would be fixed and then a few hours later bans would be handed out.


You shouldn't even humor the kid.

----------


## VoTuUS

> lol @ the guy on us forums that exploited and started claiming 2 days ago that his account was hacked ... now he gets banned and well.... its hilarious  (i got banned also, but deal with it)


Me? I knew my ban was coming, me getting hacked is completely irrelevant.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Me? I knew my ban was coming, me getting hacked is completely irrelevant.


I think he meant the official WoW forums, they're going to be flooded with every excuse in the book for days at least.

----------


## tehserch

> Me? I knew my ban was coming, me getting hacked is completely irrelevant.


not you obviously ^^

----------


## Shelk

Agreed. If you're going to do any kind of exploit accept the possibilities of a ban and take the repercussions like a champ. Live with your choices. I hope they see through the kid and just IP ban him or something further, for lol's.

Shelk

----------


## freeloading

Not banned yet. Made 2 Cards yesterday and did a few Halfhill Farm exploit today. Scrambling as I type this ordering new battlechest and transferring my stuff. I have over 100k gold and heirlooms filled bank and pets galore (the ones drop from dungeon...the expensive ones) and more in mats + level 25 guild. If I use same bnet is it ok or do I need to use diff bnet?

----------


## prodftw

So I got a message from paypal stating that...
"PayPal Payments Pro/Virtual Terminal has cancelled a Billing Agreement with you.
Description: 3-month Recurring, $ 41.97 USD"

Does this mean they took my moneyz? Or I get my moneyz back?

----------


## Shelk

If you're payment has already gone through, they are probably going to keep it. As you did not cancel, you abused their ToS and they had to suddenly close your account. If you choose to pay for a game and abuse it, your loss/fault. None of theirs.

Shelk

----------


## foxdodo

> Not banned yet. Made 2 Cards yesterday and did a few Halfhill Farm exploit today. Scrambling as I type this ordering new battlechest and transferring my stuff. I have over 100k gold and heirlooms filled bank and pets galore (the ones drop from dungeon...the expensive ones) and more in mats + level 25 guild. If I use same bnet is it ok or do I need to use diff bnet?


EU or US may I ask?

----------


## misterneko

ugh... banned

----------


## freeloading

> EU or US may I ask?



I'm on US Server

----------


## kallekiller132

Im not sure if im correct but i think you get the ban efter you try to use the exploit after the hotfix, i could login and play for around 30 mins before i decided to try and i got insta ban once i tried to put the stacks together. :s

----------


## Shelk

I haven't used the exploit in about two-three days, and I have been banned. They are probably just slowly narrowing it down.

Shelk

----------


## coneofpwn

Just curious, because my main account got banned (despite only using the exploit once on it as opposed to thousands of times on my alt), would creating a new WoW account on this battlenet preserve the account wide mounts? Or do mounts disappear when banned?

----------


## phantom325

> Im not sure if im correct but i think you get the ban efter you try to use the exploit after the hotfix, i could login and play for around 30 mins before i decided to try and i got insta ban once i tried to put the stacks together. :s


That wouldn't happen. What if someone did this on accident? I know it's unlikely, but it could happen. Plus, I tried it after hotfix, and I'm not banned.

----------


## kallekiller132

> I haven't used the exploit in about two-three days, and I have been banned. They are probably just slowly narrowing it down.
> 
> Shelk


Oh okai, my friend made like 20 bugged herbs yesterday and did a few rollbacks and traded them with random people and he havent got a ban yet so it was just a theory =)

----------


## xtase2007

anyone gona try and call saying "my account was hacked" or something? i heard even though its perma banned, they do keep a copy of the account and its possible to restore

----------


## nofeeling

i would if there wasnt authent attached >.>

----------


## Odyzeus

You knew Permaban was comming, why do this shit on main account?

----------


## lilaaby

im gona go with i had family around and i let their teenage kid play :P

----------


## Sarick

> im gona go with i had family around and i let their teenage kid play :P


Yeah and that teenage kid knew how to dupe and went straight for it-

----------


## WonderousKeys

Should I try my luck at using the unbanning services here? I've never had any previous infractions and didn't even use this to dupe. I DCed myself one time with the bugged herb but I'm terrible at making arguments. Think I have a case? Lol

----------


## phantom325

> Should I try my luck at using the unbanning services here? I've never had any previous infractions and didn't even use this to dupe. I DCed myself one time with the bugged herb but I'm terrible at making arguments. Think I have a case? Lol


The reason these unbanning services (usually) work, is that they are persistent. They usually have a decent enough story, but most of the time it's just them sending multiple e-mails over and over.

However, you probably won't get unbanned. Widespread bans like this generally are never overturned. I know from experience :/

----------


## PugChopstick

> Should I try my luck at using the unbanning services here? I've never had any previous infractions and didn't even use this to dupe. I DCed myself one time with the bugged herb but I'm terrible at making arguments. Think I have a case? Lol


I assume, just like everyone else, you were caught red-handed and in broad daylight, which makes almost any argument you can conjure insufficient. The most common method used when people get any sort of ban/infraction, is just pleading cluelessness, but in this case, that's pretty much impossible considering the fact that you sat down and purposely disconnected yourself in order to abuse a rollback exploit. I can confidently say that there's almost no way of you getting your account back, unless you come up with some sort of elaborate, and believable story of how your sibling didn't want to get his account banned, so he hacked yours in order to abuse while keeping his own jimmies safe(which is still unlikely to get you unbanned, but is pretty funny none the less).

----------


## WonderousKeys

> The reason these unbanning services (usually) work, is that they are persistent. They usually have a decent enough story, but most of the time it's just them sending multiple e-mails over and over.
> 
> However, you probably won't get unbanned. Widespread bans like this generally are never overturned. I know from experience :/


Eh not really a big deal, I just wanted to try to pass down my guild to somebody I could trust instead of it auto-appointing somebody in a month

----------


## WonderousKeys

@PugChopstick lol thanks for the input but I figured I'd ask for the reason in my last post

----------


## Rinex

Does anyone know if the bans are still going out on EU? i duped like 6-7 blood spirits that are in a guild bank, did 5 sha crystals and just fooled around with a DC herb a bit :P Not banned yet!

----------


## Skuubah

Banned also on a dummy account I used it on. But I put everything in a gbank I had on another account. Would it be safe to move these herbs on my main or should I just leave them be for awhile? Or is that account and gbank just screwed?

----------


## PugChopstick

> Does anyone know if the bans are still going out on EU? i duped like 6-7 blood spirits that are in a guild bank, did 5 sha crystals and just fooled around with a DC herb a bit :P Not banned yet!


I'm from Europe, and my mule account was banned for duping.

----------


## SunnyTheCool

done this on my acc... but no ban ;D gg

----------


## stasisff

Anyone else notice that the Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013.... some how blizzard is working in the future... cause that august of this year..

----------


## WonderousKeys

> Anyone else notice that the Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013.... some how blizzard is working in the future... cause that august of this year..


It's says January 8, 2013. That's how a lot of other countries write the date, day-month-year...
(Yes some even in the US)

----------


## PugChopstick

> Anyone else notice that the Investigation Concluded: 08/01/2013.... some how blizzard is working in the future... cause that august of this year..


In the United States, the calender goes by day, month then year(dd/mm/yy). Where's in most, if not all of Europe, it's month, day then year(mm/dd/yy).

So don't worry, they don't have any time travel device(yet).

----------


## kallekiller132

This made me sad, checked my other accs auctions =(

----------


## stasisff

Im in the US. and my ban came out of the US so read that completely wrong. Mine comes up like that 8/1/13 and im US.

----------


## misterneko

I just done some herbs to try & duped some scrolls into guild bank. Not made gold or something.


Banned as well...

----------


## Aegean

Man a giant thread with a game-breaking exploit like this gets me nostlagic and almost want to resub.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

To the people who are commenting on bans, no derp, derp.

To the people commenting on Omo being “hacked” More like people who already had his acct info’s used them and attempted to wreak havoc. Raov couldn’t hack their way out of a cardboard box with a machete. 

In Omo’s defense. Raov disintegrated a long long time ago. Probably when Shorty betrayed his team to make a few quick bucks. No doubt Omo finally reached his own breaking point, like so many of us others, and left Raov to continue solo. This is what the 4th member in the last year or so to leave and “leak” something, looks like an obvious trend at this point lol. While others probably helped in some minor way with this exploit, I’m sure it was Omo’s find regardless and he’s a badass for posting it. A legendary exploiter who actually lives up to the title. +REP

----------


## xPlacebox

> Man a giant thread with a game-breaking exploit like this gets me nostlagic and almost want to resub. 
> 
> To the people who are commenting on bans, no derp, derp.
> 
> To the people commenting on Omo being “hacked” More like people who already had his acct info’s used them and attempted to wreak havoc. Raov couldn’t hack their way out of a cardboard box with a machete. 
> 
> In Omo’s defense. Raov disintegrated a long long time ago. Probably when Shorty betrayed his team to make a few quick bucks. No doubt Omo finally reached his own breaking point, like so many of us others, and left Raov to continue solo. This is what the 4th member in the last year or so to leave and “leak” something, looks like an obvious trend at this point lol. While others probably helped in some minor way with this exploit, I’m sure it was Omo’s find regardless and he’s a badass for posting it. A legendary exploiter who actually lives up to the title. +REP


Amen. The Fill.

----------


## Kiermac

> anyone gona try and call saying "my account was hacked" or something? i heard even though its perma banned, they do keep a copy of the account and its possible to restore



yeah its a good idea!!

----------


## Carcinogen

> Man a giant thread with a game-breaking exploit like this gets me nostlagic and almost want to resub. 
> 
> To the people who are commenting on bans, no derp, derp.
> 
> To the people commenting on Omo being “hacked” More like people who already had his acct info’s used them and attempted to wreak havoc. Raov couldn’t hack their way out of a cardboard box with a machete. 
> 
> In Omo’s defense. Raov disintegrated a long long time ago. Probably when Shorty betrayed his team to make a few quick bucks. No doubt Omo finally reached his own breaking point, like so many of us others, and left Raov to continue solo. This is what the 4th member in the last year or so to leave and “leak” something, looks like an obvious trend at this point lol. While others probably helped in some minor way with this exploit, I’m sure it was Omo’s find regardless and he’s a badass for posting it. A legendary exploiter who actually lives up to the title. +REP


I've known Raov members from that era and that's pretty much how they've described it as well. They always say the leader is toxic and would probably cut his grandma for a dime lmao
Anyways, sick exploit! I for one, and I'm sure the rest of Ownedcore, supports you Omo. Thank You. +rep

----------


## freeloading

I think after the server restart we'll know the full extent of the ban hammer. I'm still hoping I've "dodged" it but I didn't take any chances. Scrambled and got me a new account and transferred everything, guild, pets, gold, everything. I can live without the heirlooms and titles.

----------


## CollateralGaming

Confirmed. If you use this bug, your account will be closed. Confirmed.

----------


## Gentoo

> Confirmed. If you use this bug, your account will be closed. Confirmed.


Thx for the update.

----------


## pekko

My account was banned using only the herb selling + guild bank dupe ( ones you cant take out)

Perma closed without warning

----------


## Gelormino

> My account was banned using only the herb selling + guild bank dupe ( ones you cant take out)
> 
> Perma closed without warning


Holy shit, I feel blessed...I did the guild bank dupe as well and my account is fine, currently praying to the wow gods

----------


## kaarebanan

account banned; yes. items or gold removed; no.

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

> Holy shit, I feel blessed...I did the guild bank dupe as well and my account is fine, currently praying to the wow gods


You better buy a new account and transfer you characters right now! Unless you wanna try your luck...

----------


## kaarebanan

my bugged "dupes" are still in the gbank aswell btw, but no restart on my server yet.

----------


## croxter

Banned too  :Smile: 
On main account :P

I had some problems with quitting wow really, school starts again now so this will be perfect for my studies..

Might play later on with RAF in this xpac, had nothing to do at 90 anyways, wanted to pvp but you would be behind whole season due to the mechanics of conquest points  :Smile: 

Cya later maybe some time? :P ~Croxter

----------


## Ic3fuzion

Banned as well. All I did was test the bug, sold it to the vendor less than 5 times  :Frown:

----------


## Serhawtt

"Testing the bug" is seriously like saying "Oh I just stabbed the man to see what murder would be like". This exploit became one of the most prevalent used in the history of wow. They have to take a hard, resounding stance against it. We all knew what we were getting into, Making 1 card, or making 500 decks is the same. This exploit destroyed economies, screwed up a system they have had in place for years. And you think this would go unnoticed? That they would give you a 72 hour and call it even? It's "intent" they banned you for. You showed interest in an exploit. Maybe you didn't do it now, but only because you didn't get the chance. Given the correct circumstances you would have abused it into oblivion. And that is what they are banning you for. When I first dragged that herb, and set it back to to create the glitch herb, I knew in my mind, 100%, that account was gone.


TL;dr- If you're going to do the crime, prepare to do the time.

----------


## nohackson

Can anyone that has been banned tell if they received the ban email after they logged in on the account? Or did they receive it while they were logged off?

----------


## Hanss

If you're not banned by now, is it safe to assume you're safe?

----------


## xtase2007

yeah i didnt do it too many times either, but it seems like it dont matter. thank god i transferred all gold + heirlooms to another account... otherwise i think id quite. also i kept all mounts and pet on 2nd account as well.

in the end, i wish i hadnt done it. if i knew 100% i was gona get perm ban i wouldnt do it. i was expecting 72hr suspension as usual. ;D

----------


## Serhawtt

> Can anyone that has been banned tell if they received the ban email after they logged in on the account? Or did they receive it while they were logged off?



You get banned first, it's an automated system banning people on this scale. Then it starts dispatching the e-mails.It doesn't matter though, you are perm banned for exploiting. No hope of appeal. Make a new account and play on, or quit.

----------


## Serhawtt

> If you're not banned by now, is it safe to assume you're safe?



No, the automated system does the first ban wave, the "trip-wire". Then are all the accounts flagged as suspicious, and not including they do investigations into the ones previously banned to check out trade transactions (Hmm, this guy was f2f trading dozens of decks at no cost), and a lot of times, they will check for guild logs, even though those seem to be the ones most missed, not sure why.

----------


## nohackson

Well I didn't receive any email yet and was thinking if maybe it would be an idea to postpone logging in for a few days (in case they associated the automatic checking of logs with the logging in event), however I understand it's not likely to happen like that.

----------


## Hanss

> No, the automated system does the first ban wave, the "trip-wire". Then are all the accounts flagged as suspicious, and not including they do investigations into the ones previously banned to check out trade transactions (Hmm, this guy was f2f trading dozens of decks at no cost), and a lot of times, they will check for guild logs, even though those seem to be the ones most missed, not sure why.


Well, I didn't actually do anything with this except skipping 2-3 daily CDs and disconnecting my friend a few times. Just started playing again 2 days ago and didn't have any proffesions maxed out for actual profit.

Guess I'll see when I get home from work in ~8 hours

----------


## Meandr0

> Well, I didn't actually do anything with this *except skipping 2-3 daily CDs* and disconnecting my friend a few times.


really... nothing?

----------


## coneofpwn

Don't bother trying to take your duped items cross server. It's over. I sold most of my gold but transferred a character cross server/faction and lost the items as well as the account it was previously on. Just have to hope now that my main account does not get banned.

----------


## Skuubah

Well hopefully my main account is fine, I used a dummy one to exploit and get banned. But all the cards I made are in a gbank that my main account, an alt rather owns.

----------


## Serhawtt

> Well, I didn't actually do anything with this *except skipping 2-3 daily CDs and disconnecting my friend a few times.* Just started playing again 2 days ago and didn't have any proffesions maxed out for actual profit.
> 
> Guess I'll see when I get home from work in ~8 hours


Perm banned with no chance of appeal. You exploited a glitch you knew to be an exploit. That account now lays in the graveyard of exploiters.

----------


## coneofpwn

Actually here is a fair warning *do not move your items to an account you care about*. One of my bot accounts was banned for doing the dupe and 2nd account that I used only to transfer the decks cross server was banned as well.

----------


## Owneth

Rebuild if you're sad. Simple as that.

----------


## Serhawtt

> Don't bother trying to take your duped items cross server. It's over. I sold most of my gold but transferred a character cross server/faction and lost the items as well as the account it was previously on. Just have to hope now that my main account does not get banned.


They have seen duping before. People always try that, they have a blacklist of items that always get flagged for approval. You can bet those cards were on it. So many ways to hide them and make them lose the transaction. I can guarantee you if the account my items are on now gets banned, that GM worked his ass off for it. There are atleast 4 deleted guilds, 8 deleted characters, 4 accounts, who knows how many mail transactions. Seriously I won't even be mad if they trace it all down, he would have earned that weeks paycheck

----------


## Serhawtt

> Actually here is a fair warning *do not move your items to an account you care about*. One of my bot accounts was banned for doing the dupe and 2nd account that I used only to transfer the decks cross server was banned as well.




Thats the first time I heard about a banker getting banned, Eu or US, and was it banned with your main account etc etc. Provide details

----------


## coneofpwn

> They have seen duping before. People always try that, they have a blacklist of items that always get flagged for approval. You can bet those cards were on it. So many ways to hide them and make them lose the transaction. I can guarantee you if the account my items are on now gets banned, that GM worked his ass off for it. There are atleast 4 deleted guilds, 8 deleted characters, 4 accounts, who knows how many mail transactions. Seriously I won't even be mad if they trace it all down, he would have earned that weeks paycheck


I'm just sad that all my inscription bots are banned.

----------


## coneofpwn

> Thats the first time I heard about a banker getting banned, Eu or US, and was it banned with your main account etc etc. Provide details


Ok I'm in the US and I did all of my duping on 1 account which shares a guild bank with 5 other accounts.

On the first account (dupe account) I placed all of the items in my guild bank (I only duped darkmoon cards).

I transferred around 5 million gold worth of items cross server/cross faction on my main account yesterday, and I still have that account and the items. I transferred this character with mostly completed decks and some single cards.

I transferred around 2 million gold worth of items cross server/cross faction/cross account on one of my bot accounts(I did not dupe at all on this account) tonight at around 7 PM from the bot account to my main account, and the character survived, but the items did not. That bot account is now banned as well. 
A little more information about this account: it is 100% clean, never suspended, never even warned. I did not dupe even once on it. All I did on it was log onto the gbank character today, remove the cards, and transfer the character off. The only action that could have gotten this account banned for an "exploit" would have been removing the cards from the gbank free of charge.

I have 2/3 accounts involved in this dupe banned in total. My dupe account, and one out of two bankers.

Also note that I inscription bot in that guild bank and have hundreds of cards and millions of gold moving through it regularly.

Another thing I'll add. I actually did the herb a couple times on my main account to DC people and its still fine but the intermediate bot account that was only involved in moving cards is banned.

----------


## xtase2007

honestly i feel like if you did 1-2 dupes you shouldnt be perma banned.. maybe items and gold removed or whatever and 72hr susp. but not a permaban.... 

now if you did dupe 10000 times then maybe permanban is fair. imo. 

not qq'ing, just my opinion. we all knew we were exploiting ;D

----------


## car1one

Russian server - perma ban. GG  :Smile:

----------


## cwixichris

well ladies and gents i see alot of people got banned with this, me included. i wont be appealing it not that i would get the account back with the 9hours + solid duping i was doing but it is time for me to say good bye, this is a free golden ticket to get back to reality sounds cheesy maybe, but who cares i wont be on this game any more  :Smile:  

have a great life people.

----------


## phansawat

Banned on my main acc 2 crafted couple of deck & made insrib staff could not be mad i knew this was coming great exploit Omo

----------


## Serhawtt

> Ok I'm in the US and I did all of my duping on 1 account which shares a guild bank with 5 other accounts.
> 
> On the first account (dupe account) I placed all of the items in my guild bank (I only duped darkmoon cards).
> 
> I transferred around 5 million gold worth of items cross server/cross faction on my main account yesterday, and I still have that account and the items. I transferred this character with mostly completed decks and some single cards.
> 
> I transferred around 2 million gold worth of items cross server/cross faction/cross account on one of my bot accounts(I did not dupe at all on this account) tonight at around 7 PM from the bot account to my main account, and the character survived, but the items did not. That bot account is now banned as well. 
> A little more information about this account: it is 100% clean, never suspended, never even warned. I did not dupe even once on it. All I did on it was log onto the gbank character today, remove the cards, and transfer the character off. The only action that could have gotten this account banned for an "exploit" would have been removing the cards from the gbank free of charge.
> 
> ...


There you go. Taking the cards out of guild, and then xfering shows evasiveness. When this hack became public they would have immediately put these items on a black list. You got flagged for that, when it was linked to withdrawing at no cost numerous items, matching IPs of course, you sealed the deal. They know exactly what that is. The thing is, to appear normal. No one, withdraws a bunch of items involved in a exploit, then xfers unless they are hiding. Now how many people traded with people exploiting? Thousands, those people will not be punished. Therefore appearing as those people, like CODing items, then xferring the gold another way to another account, will not appear out of the normal.

So many pointless items lost in this. Next time something like this comes along, I am going to make a very descriptive guide on how not to get raped. And judging by trade chat and my auction house, a lot of people on my high pop server survived the ban. So thats interesting,.

----------


## Bibimbapi

*to be honest, Blizzard overreacted this wasn't really a major exploit...I have seen worse which didn't get you banned.*

----------


## Serhawtt

55k views. Let's all stop posting and let this die. No reason to leak any more information. Let blizzard do what they can, and move on lols.

----------


## Stige

> In the United States, the calender goes by day, month then year(dd/mm/yy). Where's in most, if not all of Europe, it's month, day then year(mm/dd/yy).
> 
> So don't worry, they don't have any time travel device(yet).


You are wrong there, in Finland it is dd/mm/yyyy.

----------


## misterneko

today... banned.

tomorrow... a new life off-game...

Thank you Votuus!

----------


## madden92

> well ladies and gents i see alot of people got banned with this, me included. i wont be appealing it not that i would get the account back with the 9hours + solid duping i was doing but it is time for me to say good bye, this is a free golden ticket to get back to reality sounds cheesy maybe, but who cares i wont be on this game any more  
> 
> have a great life people.


Same here, Blizzard just lost some subscriptions... Those morons should do a rollback on our character to 3-5 days ago lets say. Also A warning would be nice before I get permabanned on an account that I have played 8 years , thousand of hours and had all classes level 85+

----------


## jonesybob

> Same here, Blizzard just lost some subscriptions... Those morons should do a rollback on our character to 3-5 days ago lets say. Also A warning would be nice before I get permabanned on an account that I have played 8 years , thousand of hours and had all classes level 85+


I don't think you quite grasp the concept of exploiting and breaking Blizzard's self imposed rules?

----------


## Dune2000

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...n-service.html

For those who want to try their luck, here is a good, respected, valid and cheap unban service! ^^

----------


## kaarebanan

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...n-service.html
> 
> For those who want to try their luck, here is a good, respected, valid and cheap unban service! ^^


dont be silly, no point even trying when it's a instant permaban like this. here's what you'll get for even trying




> Greetings,
> Following a review of your case, I can confirm that the evidence presented was correct, and that the subsequent action taken was appropriate. Our decision in this matter stands, and will not be overturned.
> Please note, it is our policy never to reveal details regarding account investigations, beyond the information given in the original notice mail, for privacy and security reasons.We now consider this matter closed, and would not look to enter into further communication on the matter.
> If you wish to review our current Rules and Policies, they can be found at:
> http://eu.battle.net/support/en/game...duct-penalties
> http://eu.blizzard.com/en-gb/company...ermsofuse.html
> Kind
> Regards,Game Master Xalatadu
> Blizzard Europe

----------


## Shizzl3

> honestly i feel like if you did 1-2 dupes you shouldnt be perma banned.. maybe items and gold removed or whatever and 72hr susp. but not a permaban.... 
> 
> now if you did dupe 10000 times then maybe permanban is fair. imo. 
> 
> not qq'ing, just my opinion. we all knew we were exploiting ;D


I agree, a 72hrs ban would have been a fair thing, especially for those who had 6+ years old accounts ;p

But honestly, I had a feeling about the permaban, cuz like some people said - calm before the storm.

Oh well, goodbye WoW!

Say hello to life > earn money and live your life! ^^

Should thank VoTuUS for getting rid of the addiction.. it was not even a big enjoyment to play, more something you just had to do..

----------


## etal

i m perma ban -.-

----------


## Meursault

> dont be silly, no point even trying when it's a instant permaban like this. here's what you'll get for even trying


THIS.

Also, idd - Getting banned on my main account last year was a blessing in disguise. From experience, I would suggest that you ignore any temptation in a few months to return to the game via SoR etc. Make a clean break. Don't resub. It will never be quite the same. If you did this on your main account whilst understanding the dangers, it's probably out of boredom for the game anyway.

----------


## Discipline

> If you did this on your main account whilst understanding the dangers, it's probably out of boredom for the game anyway.


Ha you've found me!  :Smile:

----------


## Shizzl3

> THIS.
> 
> Also, idd - Getting banned on my main account last year was a blessing in disguise. From experience, I would suggest that you ignore any temptation in a few months to return to the game via SoR etc. Make a clean break. Don't resub. It will never be quite the same. If you did this on your main account whilst understanding the dangers, it's probably out of boredom for the game anyway.


+rep!

Very nice way to put it, especially agree to the last sentence about boredom!  :Smile:

----------


## Alachanza

No offense, but using 6-8 year main accounts, and not expecting a permaban? Even if you hadn't seen or done ever an exploit like that, people where warning about the permaban. Everyone knew what was going to happen. No offense, but you got to be thick.

----------


## Shizzl3

> No offense, but using 6-8 year main accounts, and not expecting a permaban? Even if you hadn't seen or done ever an exploit like that, people where warning about the permaban. Everyone knew what was going to happen. No offense, but you got to be thick.


Not sure who you are referring to?

But some people claims that they have been permbanned for simply trying the rollback ONCE and creating a scroll.

I don't think that's fair honestly, even though I'm not among those people.

----------


## Lolzor1488

> Not sure who you are referring to?
> 
> But some people claims that they have been permbanned for simply trying the rollback ONCE and creating a scroll.
> 
> I don't think that's fair honestly, even though I'm not among those people.


People like me. I just rolled back few times (without any advantage), only myself, never tried to craft anything. And now - perma banned. 6 year old account. I knew there would be ban for that, but not like perma one. I am lil bit upset about that.

----------


## Shizzl3

> People like me. I just rolled back few times (without any advantage), only myself, never tried to craft anything. And now - perma banned. 6 year old account. I knew there would be ban for that, but not like perma one. I am lil bit upset about that.


Yeah, this is what I meant.

Some will say it's your own fault, since you did do the exploit, but I find it unfair for you tbh  :Smile: 

It seems Blizz was lazy as hell and decided to just permban all, maybe like a revenge, because someone showed that they had a serious bug in-game lol, not sure! :P

----------


## Albanuva

Well, pretty simple, if you cant afford to lose an acc, don't goldsell, exploit or explore on it.
Come on, 5€ bchest and still use your main? kind of retarded.

----------


## getitasapolol

because every bchest comes with a lvl 80 char.

I got banned on 4 Accounts and I only used the dupe on two of them on my main once and on the other one many times (made almost 500€).
Gonna try to get my main back, but I dont rly have high hopes.

----------


## MiscGaming

Did anyone get banned for using this yet? Nah just kidding, got my ban as well, however it somewhat feels like I've been released from Blizzards eternal bonds.

----------


## HeartWorm

Got my main banned for testing the dupe..fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frosty1989

This was expected. If you dont have a second account to exploit/boting and you used this you arent really smart.

All ppl saying that they are happy with their bans will be buying a new account in a week so dont try lie to yourselves.

----------


## Dune2000

> All ppl saying that they are happy with their bans will be buying a new account in a week so dont try lie to yourselves.


I think when you lose your main account, that you have been "growing up" with since the first day you logged in, it will never be the same anymore.
Maybe they buy a new account. but i think they'll soon be quitting again.

----------


## Shelk

> This was expected. If you dont have a second account to exploit/boting and you used this you arent really smart.
> 
> All ppl saying that they are happy with their bans will be buying a new account in a week so dont try lie to yourselves.


I wont be. I've played since Vanilla and that's far too much time. I never used an exploit before, or even had a suspension/ticket against me. I used this expecting bans, but also for blizzard to have a degree of action taken and not just a blanket wide perm-ban hammer. It shows extreme lack of judgement on their part, as well as laziness to actually look into the details. As some people said, they may have used it to crash friends as a joke and what not. That is not ban-worthy. There are other ways to crash/lag dc yourself, but they don't net you a perm-ban let alone a suspension.

If my ticket is not over-turned, which is probably wont be, it will be a time to re-connect with my fellow gamers. When friends ask if I've played a game, all I have to say in response is "I still play WoW". Because when playing WoW in your free time, you don't have any free-time for other games (for the most part). This will allow me to actually be a social gamer, instead of a social WoWer.

Shelk

Edit:

If their stand is blanket wide judgement, and an exploit is an exploit against ToS then why are the smaller exploits not perm banned? Simple things such as hunter pet taming (not that I care, I was trying as well), the PvP starts (which effects more people directly in their play experience, being able to buy cheap trinkets could be seen as a good thing for new players in a rich market), or other things on this site that are more easily detectable. You receive temp bans, for those things or warnings. It would only be logical to assume blizzard would have a similar stance with this exploit.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Not many can bug this game like Omo, and even less share it publicly. Crazy stuff.

*+7 rep.*

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I wont be. I've played since Vanilla and that's far too much time. I never used an exploit before, or even had a suspension/ticket against me. I used this expecting bans, but also for blizzard to have a degree of action taken and not just a blanket wide perm-ban hammer. It shows extreme lack of judgement on their part, as well as laziness to actually look into the details. As some people said, they may have used it to crash friends as a joke and what not. That is not ban-worthy. There are other ways to crash/lag dc yourself, but they don't net you a perm-ban let alone a suspension.
> 
> If my ticket is not over-turned, which is probably wont be, it will be a time to re-connect with my fellow gamers. When friends ask if I've played a game, all I have to say in response is "I still play WoW". Because when playing WoW in your free time, you don't have any free-time for other games (for the most part). This will allow me to actually be a social gamer, instead of a social WoWer.
> 
> Shelk
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If their stand is blanket wide judgement, and an exploit is an exploit against ToS then why are the smaller exploits not perm banned? Simple things such as hunter pet taming (not that I care, I was trying as well), the PvP starts (which effects more people directly in their play experience, being able to buy cheap trinkets could be seen as a good thing for new players in a rich market), or other things on this site that are more easily detectable. You receive temp bans, for those things or warnings. It would only be logical to assume blizzard would have a similar stance with this exploit.


Blizzard seems to take their economy very seriously. It's one of the few things in WoW that can be permanently damaged by exploits like these. They really have no choice but to stick with a zero tolerance policy. With an exploit like this they simply can't go on a case by case basis, it would take an insane amount of resources that frankly anyone who used this in any way does not deserve. Allowing people off the hook based on how severely they abuse something would set a terrible precedent and cause them a lot of grief in the future, in their eyes there has to be no difference between you ("testing" the exploit) and the guy that made $3600. I've learned this the hard way time and time again.

----------


## forumlog

was playing game 8y. since vanilla.. i did this rollback TWICE. to reset sha crystal CD and to test it does it work. BANNED FOR LIFE 

Following a review of your case, I can confirm that the evidence presented was correct, and that the subsequent action taken was appropriate. Our decision in this matter stands, and will not be overturned.

Please note, it is our policy never to reveal details regarding account investigations, beyond the information given in the original notice mail, for privacy and security reasons.

We now consider this matter closed, and would not look to enter into further communication on the matter.

----------


## Meursault

> THIS.
> 
> Also, idd - Getting banned on my main account last year was a blessing in disguise. From experience, I would suggest that you ignore any temptation in a few months to return to the game via SoR etc. Make a clean break. Don't resub. It will never be quite the same. If you did this on your main account whilst understanding the dangers, it's probably out of boredom for the game anyway.





> +rep!
> 
> Very nice way to put it, especially agree to the last sentence about boredom!


Thanks - I'm just sharing my experience. If you've played for any length of time, you will get nostalgic after a little. Maybe you'll waste time and money trying to recreate what you had. I know I did. Now I'm just stuck with a carbon copy of my characters, a hole in my pocket, and even less enthusiasm for the game than I had when I was already fed up of it. Don't do it!

In the end, I'm glad of the extra time and fresh air and I'm sure you will be. Even those of you who are a bit annoyed about it. Give it a little time.

----------


## madden92

> Blizzard seems to take their economy very seriously. It's one of the few things in WoW that can be permanently damaged by exploits like these. They really have no choice but to stick with a zero tolerance policy. With an exploit like this they simply can't go on a case by case basis, it would take an insane amount of resources that frankly anyone who used this in any way does not deserve. Allowing people off the hook based on how severely they abuse something would set a terrible precedent and cause them a lot of grief in the future, in their eyes there has to be no difference between you ("testing" the exploit) and the guy that made $3600. I've learned this the hard way time and time again.


And they ban people wich means no more gamecards ( real cash ) for them...

----------


## Bossqwerty

> And they ban people wich means no more gamecards ( real cash ) for them...


Like someone said a few posts above me, 99% of the people who got banned will be back in anywhere from a few days to a month and Blizz knows it.

----------


## Bibimbapi

> Thanks - I'm just sharing my experience. If you've played for any length of time, you will get nostalgic after a little. Maybe you'll waste time and money trying to recreate what you had. I know I did. Now I'm just stuck with a carbon copy of my characters, a hole in my pocket, and even less enthusiasm for the game than I had when I was already fed up of it. Don't do it!
> 
> In the end, I'm glad of the extra time and fresh air and I'm sure you will be. Even those of you who are a bit annoyed about it. Give it a little time.


deep shit man, deep shit

----------


## madden92

[QUOTE=Meursault;2637016]Thanks - I'm just sharing my experience. If you've played for any length of time, you will get nostalgic after a little. Maybe you'll waste time and money trying to recreate what you had. I know I did. Now I'm just stuck with a carbon copy of my characters, a hole in my pocket, and even less enthusiasm for the game than I had when I was already fed up of it. Don't do it!

So true...

----------


## Shelk

> Blizzard seems to take their economy very seriously. It's one of the few things in WoW that can be permanently damaged by exploits like these. They really have no choice but to stick with a zero tolerance policy. With an exploit like this they simply can't go on a case by case basis, it would take an insane amount of resources that frankly anyone who used this in any way does not deserve. Allowing people off the hook based on how severely they abuse something would set a terrible precedent and cause them a lot of grief in the future, in their eyes there has to be no difference between you ("testing" the exploit) and the guy that made $3600. I've learned this the hard way time and time again.


I agree to most of it. But they should be willing to investigate deeper. Imagine that you've played for years, never done anything wrong. Someone in your guild or what have you is just like, "Hey you wanna check something for me? Have you ever tried to put a (herb/ore) into one that your (milling/prospecting)?" Bam. Curiosity takes hold and you may just do it, not even knowing that it's an exploit.

Rare case. On my server people were running around DC'ing others. I'm sure the people who got DC'd were flagged, and banned also. Not fair. When I first started to see it become a common sight, people were using it to disappear on one side of org, and log back in on another side of org (where they rolled back to) as a 'magic trick' of sorts. Then explaining it to random people playing, who had no idea it was something this disastrous. All unique cases of this crash, I hardly believe that those people deserve a perm-ban. While the majority of us who used this for gain rather than silly games/entertainment messing with people/friends, deserve a ban.

Shelk

----------


## Bibimbapi

best part is that votuus is partly responsible for thousands of people getting there account banned...I bet ArenaNet paid him a nice little sum

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I agree to most of it. But they should be willing to investigate deeper. Imagine that you've played for years, never done anything wrong. Someone in your guild or what have you is just like, "Hey you wanna check something for me? Have you ever tried to put a (herb/ore) into one that your (milling/prospecting)?" Bam. Curiosity takes hold and you may just do it, not even knowing that it's an exploit.
> 
> Rare case. On my server people were running around DC'ing others. I'm sure the people who got DC'd were flagged, and banned also. Not fair. When I first started to see it become a common sight, people were using it to disappear on one side of org, and log back in on another side of org (where they rolled back to) as a 'magic trick' of sorts. Then explaining it to random people playing, who had no idea it was something this disastrous. All unique cases of this crash, I hardly believe that those people deserve a perm-ban. While the majority of us who used this for gain rather than silly games/entertainment messing with people/friends, deserve a ban.
> 
> Shelk


In a case where someone told you to do it and didn't explain what it was I could see it being overturned, since they could check the chat logs and confirm / deny. While I agree that people using it to do magic tricks shouldn't be banned, as an exploiter my first thought is "if people using a hardcore exploit to do magic tricks aren't banned then I'm going to cover up my real exploiting by pretending to do magic tricks," which is why they can't let it slide. This would then force Blizzard to examine every single ban case by case to make sure someone was really only doing magic tricks, and they just plain can't do that.

I know how much it sucks, I went through the same thing a long time ago. Eventually you'll look back and be like "yeah, I deserved that."

----------


## MiscGaming

> best part is that votuus is partly responsible for thousands of people getting there account banned...I bet ArenaNet paid him a nice little sum


Lol, he's not responsible for anyone getting banned but himself, it's each individual choice whether they exploit or not.

----------


## Frosty1989

> best part is that votuus is partly responsible for thousands of people getting there account banned...I bet ArenaNet paid him a nice little sum


Everybody knows the risk, he didnt forced you to use it. If you dont value your account enough to avoid this exploits just enjoy your ban. This exploits are for get as much money as you can and run.

Kids today learned an important lesson. Real exploits arent for every1

----------


## Unscrupulous

> playing since BC, Permabanned  maybe I should go to college now, thanks votuus!


Played since WoTLK, 250 days played, gone forever. Probably time for me to move on I guess  :Smile:

----------


## nofeeling

No matter what you try to convince them having your account back...well,it wont work.

I'd agree with some comments posted earlier about blizzard over reacting.It would make sense if this was some kind of "known by few" exploit but come on,this shit was posted on mmo-champ as well.Was spread on the internet widely and you know what curiosity does to people ...

_Hello Michael,

Thank you for contacting us. After reviewing your issue I’m afraid that we will not be overturning the decision to close your account. While I understand your frustration at this I’d like to make it clear to you that it is with regret that we have to take this kind of action. However we will do so to make sure that the integrity of the game is kept intact as the use of this exploit has wide reaching consequences not only for the game but for all the other players. Closing accounts is not something we wish to do, nor a decision we take lightly, but regrettably it is a necessary step in certain circumstances.

You are more than welcome to purchase a new WoW-license and attach it to your battle.net account and start over, but this WoW game license has been permanently closed.


Kind regards,
Senior Gamemaster EU
Blizzard Entertainment Europe_


Anyway time to either move on or start from the scratch which will definitely be painful.

----------


## ene1980

Got my ban this morning. In contact with XGamerx for my unban now.
Will come back once I know if it's a succes or not.

----------


## Aragal

Got a Perm Bann =/ 
7 Years of Wow... Gone  :Frown:

----------


## skythex

unban service won't work. even perma bans are different from each other. if you get perma banned for botting, there is a high chance to get it removed or lowered to 72h, but with an exploit of this sort you will have no chance. your account gets a note what it is banned for, like my main which got hit from the archa bot banwave. tried to get the perma ban off after 2 years because i had several gladiator chars on it, but they told me that they could not remove it in that case.
but tbh. if you REALLY thought you would get away with this.. then you have to be stupid
i got perm banned too on my 12 euro SoR acc. i only put 5 volatile air on my gbank, then duped them with a bugged herb, nothing else.

----------


## Unscrupulous

Did they ban people on Did they ban people for just using this once? Not even for a dupe just as a reverse for a cooldown one time?

----------


## Razzaxius

Well tbh you should have known this could happen.

----------


## Prime2010

I used the exploit twice, once to test the dc, and once again after that. I didn't use it to dupe items or anything of the such, but was still hit with a perm ban this morning.

----------


## Synrithh

I don't understand why people are using their main accounts for this kind of exploits, with the knowledge of it being out in public(not being in elite) and so many more people can access it the chance of getting banned by duping are astronomically high.

----------


## Lolzor1488

> Did they ban people on Did they ban people for just using this once? Not even for a dupe just as a reverse for a cooldown one time?


They banned me for using it twice. Both time just selling herb without any advantage. Just for the DC.

----------


## Psypher93

Too bad for you guys  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shizzl3

"Blizz ticket (...) You are more than welcome to purchase a new WoW-license and attach it to your battle.net account and start over, but this WoW game license has been permanently closed."

Haha, they already know a lot of people will buy a new account.

Personally, I won't, since starting all over would be insane, and take so much time to achieve what my account contained. (Like many others I think)

The only sad thing is that you will never get on the account again, I'd love to sell it and get some cash out of it -_-

So many /played days wasted lol :P

*Ah well, time to go

----------


## purkkis

> "Blizz ticket (...) You are more than welcome to purchase a new WoW-license and attach it to your battle.net account and start over, but this WoW game license has been permanently closed."
> 
> Haha, they already know a lot of people will buy a new account.
> 
> Personally, I won't, since starting all over would be insane, and take so much time to achieve what my account contained. (Like many others I think)
> 
> The only sad thing is that you will never get on the account again, I'd love to sell it and get some cash out of it -_-
> 
> So many /played days wasted lol :P
> ...


Buy a new license on the same Battle.net account, shouldn't you get mounts/achies etc. from the old one?

----------


## fuze

Shoulda known better  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-djb6lRUyQ

----------


## Shizzl3

> Buy a new license on the same Battle.net account, shouldn't you get mounts/achies etc. from the old one?


Last words:

No sadly you can't transfer characters on a banned account (which it will say if you try to).

Don't know if mounts / achieves still are shared honestly  :Stick Out Tongue:  still not gonna bother lvl up again!

(It's just not the same with a new)

----------


## mckemo

Hmm my account has tested it and made one DM card. - just for testing. - no ban reeceived yet.

----------


## Lomnialoran

I got one thing to say.

#YOLO

Contacted a GM, who said it would maybe be possible to have a character from main account transferred to another.

----------


## nofeeling

> Buy a new license on the same Battle.net account, shouldn't you get mounts/achies etc. from the old one?


Yep you get all these things along with the friends list in tact.Thats got to be something at least,especially if you had some rare mounts/titles etc

----------


## vodkalasswen

Lol TBH the exploit helped alot of people with their addiction, I may assume you are addicted when you play it for years, including me!
I was about to quit anyway, only checking the BMAH every night @ 23:30pm and that was it really..
The only thing I'm sad about is the 1.1million gold left on the account...!!!
My main character is only valuable in the memory of "My character" and the things I adventured throughout 3 years.
So yeah, if this happened in a great period of WoW I would've been more sad but the state of the game atm is complete shit.

just my 2 cents.

I probably even won't try to appeal, just the effort to call them or write a ticket exhausts me, I'm done with blizzard.

----------


## Lomnialoran

> Lol TBH the exploit helped alot of people with their addiction, I may assume you are addicted when you play it for years, including me!
> I was about to quit anyway, only checking the BMAH every night @ 23:30pm and that was it really..
> The only thing I'm sad about is the 1.1million gold left on the account...!!!
> My main character is only valuable in the memory of "My character" and the things I adventured throughout 3 years.
> So yeah, if this happened in a great period of WoW I would've been more sad but the state of the game atm is complete shit.
> 
> just my 2 cents.


People like me that played this for years is not gonna stop. Even though we got perm banned. Thank god I handed all the cards to a friend who didnt get banned.
Inc new account and gold back  :Wink:

----------


## pac7

I feel for these people who lost their acc and have been playing since Vanilla.

----------


## Lomnialoran

> I feel for these people who lost their acc and have been playing since Vanilla.


Didn't really lose anything other than vanity items/transmog sets etc you've gotten during the years.
Add a new license to the same WoW account and you still have all mounts/achivements etc.

----------


## Lolzor1488

> Didn't really lose anything other than vanity items/transmog sets etc you've gotten during the years.
> Add a new license to the same WoW account and you still have all mounts/achivements etc.


+ Lost characters, gear, etc.
By the way, what is transfering among with mounts/achivements? Or only them?

----------


## Bibimbapi

> best part is that votuus is *partly* responsible for thousands of people getting there account banned...I bet ArenaNet paid him a nice little sum





> Lol, he's not responsible for anyone getting banned but himself, it's each individual choice whether they exploit or not.


10chaaaars

----------


## Lomnialoran

> + Lost characters, gear, etc.
> By the way, what is transfering among with mounts/achivements? Or only them?


Pets maybe. Not sure though.
Atleast if so you can earn a little amount of gold

EDIT: Just googled abit and found this: http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/5207771796




> And this is across all Warcraft accounts in my battle.net account?


Correct. The achievements, pets and mounts involved in the account-wide system are Battle.net account-wide, not WoW account-wide.  :Smile:

----------


## RedRussian

A friend of mine managed to sell 1kk gold and his main account (which was banned few hours later ofc) for almost 1k bucks :Smile:

----------


## TeoG

Glad I didn't try this because I'm so lazy, although I knew people would get banned for this

----------


## tvl

got banned today while i only got a bugged by accident on my main acc (was duping on other acc with another ip) there goes everything i had w/o exploiting on main acc

----------


## MiscGaming

> 10chaaaars


I now what you wrote and I still don't agree.

----------


## mckemo

where do u guys sell your gold?





> got banned today while i only got a bugged by accident on my main acc (was duping on other acc with another ip) there goes everything i had w/o exploiting on main acc


you don´t get banned for the bugged herb. thats totally bullshit

----------


## nofeeling

So do we have any public announcement over this yet or just blank silence from blizzard?

----------


## Meursault

> I *k*now what you wrote and I still don't agree.


idd Misc.

@ Bibimbapi - They're not at all _responsible_ for the bans. _Responsibility_ would fall on you for carrying out your actions and perhaps the guy sat at the meeting in their office who said 'ban them'.

_ (bad) Example_: It's not Justin Bieber's responsibility if you like, listen to his music, and get photographed in a compromising situation in the process - he just releases it. You bought, listened to it, and sang into your hairbrush.

----------


## K-Z

> Got a Perm Bann =/ 
> 7 Years of Wow... Gone


same for me , a shame

----------


## Lolzor1488

> where do u guys sell your gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don´t get banned for the bugged herb. thats totally bullshit


Bullshit but still banned ).

----------


## CreativeXtent

lmfao, did yall think a ban would not happen?

----------


## getitasapolol

> lmfao, did yall think a ban would not happen?


I guess most people (including me) thought, that they would make a difference between accounts that bugged the herb and accounts that created Cards like mad men.

----------


## CreativeXtent

they aim for all. sorry.

----------


## bekoo

Did they bad for the Rollback with dcs, or for the incomplete dupe?

----------


## Huddi79

Used this Method to dupe a few Cards. ( max 10 - 15 Cards )
First time ever i've tried something like this.

Received an E-Mail from Blizzard today: 

*Perma-Ban*

----------


## pac7

Blizz can ban 50+ thousand accounts, without having any effect for their annual income. Getting banned just testing this one time on a stack of herbs seems silly. But I understand they can't check what people did account by account basis, would be major task. Feels bad man.

----------


## kenlongjr

> Did they bad for the Rollback with dcs, or for the incomplete dupe?


I can only speak for myself, did nothing but bug a few pieces of ore, vendored 2, and traded 2 to guildmates to dc them for fun. Banned

----------


## bekoo

Did the ban US? or someone got banned in eu too?

----------


## Fureezing

I have spent a good portion of an hour this AM having a great laugh. Play carefully.

----------


## nofeeling

> Blizz can ban 50+ thousand accounts, without having any effect for their annual income.


Could you elaborate bit more on this?How banning 50k accounts is not going to have any impact on their income?statistically speaking sure some of them will buy new accounts but on that huge number i bet a serious ammount of people will not.

----------


## Huddi79

> Did the ban US? or someone got banned in eu too?


Perma-Ban | German EU-Realm

----------


## deuro

Tried this 2-3 times. Didn't attempt to dupe. Wasn't banned so far. Will not renew subs if banned for reals.

Sorry for everyone else, but this business was fun regardless.

----------


## coneofpwn

> Ok I'm in the US and I did all of my duping on 1 account which shares a guild bank with 5 other accounts.
> 
> On the first account (dupe account) I placed all of the items in my guild bank (I only duped darkmoon cards).
> 
> I transferred around 5 million gold worth of items cross server/cross faction on my main account yesterday, and I still have that account and the items. I transferred this character with mostly completed decks and some single cards.
> 
> I transferred around 2 million gold worth of items cross server/cross faction/cross account on one of my bot accounts(I did not dupe at all on this account) tonight at around 7 PM from the bot account to my main account, and the character survived, but the items did not. That bot account is now banned as well. 
> A little more information about this account: it is 100% clean, never suspended, never even warned. I did not dupe even once on it. All I did on it was log onto the gbank character today, remove the cards, and transfer the character off. The only action that could have gotten this account banned for an "exploit" would have been removing the cards from the gbank free of charge.
> 
> ...


As of this morning main account banned too. GG it was a good run.

----------


## bekoo

> Perma-Ban | German EU-Realm


well, 


What was the time you got banned?

im still playing on eu server, and did only dupe 1 stack of rare gems to test it out

----------


## Psypher93

Ah i am truly glad i didn't try this. Max +rep for the person who created this.

----------


## aionic11

Got perma banned on my main account. Well, was expecting it anyway, I've lost my addiction in this game long time ago.

----------


## getitasapolol

German EU-Realm
(may not be the actual ban time - just the time I received the E-Mails - same E-Mail-Hoster on all 4 - 4 different Bnet-Accounts)

Tue, 08. Jan 2013 04:24:41
Tue, 08. Jan 2013 04:26:12
Tue, 08. Jan 2013 04:28:44
Tue, 08. Jan 2013 04:30:55

----------


## bekoo

so why im still not banned

----------


## VoTuUS

> so why im still not banned


Some people luck out..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kingcopyright

I did this 1 hour before they restarted the servers. So far i didnt recieved a ban. I hope all the bans are already out :>

----------


## tvl

> where do u guys sell your gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don´t get banned for the bugged herb. thats totally bullshit


i called blizz and they said that was the reason

----------


## Lomnialoran

> Some people luck out..


Omo. Why are your exploits so damn attractive.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## bekoo

Did blizzard restarting Eu servers after hotfix?

----------


## Dune2000

Yes, and world server was down at different places for a brief (5 minutes) moment, after that it went up again and than 1 hour later Bans started to roll out which caused a disconnect.

----------


## mckemo

they restarted the realmservers exactly at 2:47 - i was waiting for scroll reset.

----------


## grafx

I didn't even dupe. Just milled and got DCed when vendored. never to try or do it again. perma banned on day 1 us account. tried a good appeal but no avail. was fun run

----------


## Lomnialoran

For people wondering if it's possible to transfer characters from a banned account to an active account, heres the answer I got from a GM:




> Ghassore Customer Service Representative 
> 
> Greetings 
> 
> I'm sorry that I didn't get to speak to you online but I wanted to let you know that unfortunately as your account was banned for exploiting you are not allowed to transfer any characters from that account to any other(as that would make banning the account pointless) and sadly any gametime that was left on the account cannot be transfered from one account to another.
> 
> Regards, 
> 
> English Game Master Team
> ...

----------


## Romulis2000

banned , unbanned First in!

----------


## HeartWorm

> banned , unbanned First in!


Did you get unbanned?!

----------


## sigthenoob

> banned , unbanned First in!


This is madness!

Care to share how? :P Unban service or was an appeal successful

----------


## Romulis2000

im sexy and they know it?
wont say much at the moment , but it involved a character transfer at the right time!

----------


## HeartWorm

:O and how will that affect the ban?

----------


## phannes1987

So i lost my main(sadly) and another account..but kept all of those cardsets? wtf

so ist just put all the pets in a cage and gave them to a friend,also all my gold

----------


## Romulis2000

good timing?? i really dont know i got the ban email but i already put in for transfer with nothing left on that character, when i appealed i told them i hadnt been playing that toon since it was locked. Aside from being very irrate and demanding my money back.




> :O and how will that affect the ban?

----------


## Dominium

> good timing?? i really dont know i got the ban email but i already put in for transfer with nothing left on that character, when i appealed i told them i hadnt been playing that toon since it was locked. Aside from being very irrate and demanding my money back.


Poor Blizzard. Incoming rage emails from 1000+ people

----------


## HeartWorm

Nice! lucky for you  :Big Grin:

----------


## buhaj

Ok got Blizzard on phone and the only way to remove the ban for us (nearly 30.000 account) is to create a post on official forums in order to contest the abusive the sanction , if the community follow our call (same thing they did for swifty) they should turn the perma ban in a 72h suspension.

The blizzard employee admit that they didn't make a rude investigation , verifying if you try that only once to disconnect a friend as a joke like me or if someone used it in order to scam others.

Please people let's do something !

----------


## Doc3000i

Got Banned  :Frown:  1.5 years down the drain

----------


## HeartWorm

But theres a big diffrence with this and the ban swifty got.

----------


## HeartWorm

> Got Banned  1.5 years down the drain


Dont be sad... shit happens  :Big Grin: ? Right?

----------


## dorkz

> Ok got Blizzard on phone and the only way to remove the ban for us (nearly 30.000 account) is to create a post on official forums in order to contest the abusive the sanction , if the community follow our call (same thing they did for swifty) they should turn the perma ban in a 72h suspension.
> 
> The blizzard employee admit that they didn't make a rude investigation , verifying if you try that only once to disconnect a friend as a joke like me or if someone used it in order to scam others.
> 
> Please people let's do something !


Okay let*s do this....

but i don't know if the other players follow our call...

----------


## buhaj

Yeah it's different but there's still hope as the blizz employee told me

----------


## HeartWorm

Soo who will start the thread?

----------


## buhaj

We should try to create one on english forums for europe, and people from usa start one too.

I can't post on forums so sadly i can't do it right now, but i'm asking my friends and guildmates to come posting for it.

----------


## grafx

Blizzard phone was a no go. they couldnt care less even if all you did was DC on a bugged herb stack and didnt actually exploit/dupe

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

> Soo who will start the thread?


First, someone who cares, most people here don't.
Second, someone who can write very well and has the ability to convince. So, probably not gonna happen, and if it happens, small chance of the thread just get ignored and a high chance of all the players in the forums just laugh at who create the thread and everyone who gotta banned.

Remember, swifty have a LOT of fans, so it was very, very easy for him.

----------


## buhaj

we have nothing to lose trying !

----------


## dorkz

Exploitusing = Permabann? - Foren - World of Warcraft

Here is an german thread allready. But it's not written in an good style....

----------


## gippy

> Okay let*s do this....
> 
> but i don't know if the other players follow our call...


All you're going to get on the official forums is laughed at by the legits and the threads closed after flame wars, sucks for people who only did it to dc a friend, if anyone is getting unbanned they're the only ones with the slightest of chance but then again its a massive exploit, people sitting on millions of gold so the way blizz see it is ban everyone.

Happened to me with luaninja on the site years back, was a bit naive and used it, detected then banwave and lost my vanilla account with zero blackmarks on it, its hard to swallow but i just had a few months out then played again and decided to bot since i had nothing to lose, got unlucky in the pirox archeology banwave. Now i'm on my 3rd account thats better than both of them put together but still, if i was going to touch something like this i'd have made sure i went all out, let it be a lesson, never dabble in something for shit and giggles

See most of you in a few weeks

----------


## dimitriy

I was just looking for a reason to stop playing this game, and I got one! Don't really care about my main even tho I was playing with this guy since Vanilla.

----------


## Dune2000

I don't think making a Forum thread on the official Blizzard site will do anything good, cause a lot of us can't even post anymore, their account got banned remember?
Maybe some programmer can make a website where we all can register and vote, to get us unbanned? Maybe with 100.000 votes from different IP's, Blizzard will reconsider? Perhaps with a little note too?

Its just a thought.

----------


## DDDevilz

No way are you getting unbanned from this, lol. Sorry to say, but you're permanently banned. A random online petition of sorts won't do anything.

----------


## buhaj

we should try both things, but as i said if someone can make a strong thread as the guy said before, all my guildmates and friends (we're french) will post on it and help us if everybody can convince lot of people there's a chance that works.

look this thread have already 71 pages!

----------


## Kizari

> I did this 1 hour before they restarted the servers. So far i didnt recieved a ban. I hope all the bans are already out :>


I did this litterally 15 minutes before they restarted the servers, and i haven't been banned either.

----------


## buhaj

Thanks Notstrath !

----------


## xtase2007

> I'll start one when I get home on the forums, even link my main account / char to you guys, why not? I got Permabanned and really don't mind that much, I just wanted to get unbanned to sell my account :P 
> 
> PD don't email to get unbanned now, obviously there's a lot of people sending in requests for an unban, and I assume the ticket workers are just grinding thru with a copy paste response. wait a while, then try to appeal. best chances.



yeah they are copy pasting... my ticket was resolved within 30min... im gona try again later though. only takes a few min, so worth a try

----------


## bekoo

So im still not banned,would it help when i do a selfbust?

before i maybe get catched by the wave

----------


## coneofpwn

somebody already started a thread on us forums

On Unjust Banning - Forums - World of Warcraft


Edit: Also I made a ticket about my account and they didnt even respond. Just deleted it. Also they removed the account from my battlenet it no longer says banned, its just gone.

----------


## nofeeling

> somebody already started a thread on us forums
> 
> On Unjust Banning - Forums - World of Warcraft


Basically what that guy says is,maintain the bans on the rest but unban me because i had no idea,was just sitting there afk..

Personally i believe thats the wrong approach to go for.

----------


## coneofpwn

> Basically what that guy says is,maintain the bans on the rest but unban me because i had no idea,was just sitting there afk..
> 
> Personally i believe thats the wrong approach to go for.


Yeah I'm not quite satisfied because I personally duped like a million cards but I guess i kind of deserve my ban lol

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

> Basically what that guy says is,maintain the bans on the rest but unban me because i had no idea,was just sitting there afk..
> 
> Personally i believe thats the wrong approach to go for.


But he at least made a thread, and he's right anyway, the people who exploited to gain huges amount of gold to sell and people who just tested, either for curiosity or to DC a friend to have some laughs, should be treated different.

----------


## nofeeling

Im sure we all have our excuses!

----------


## coneofpwn

> Im sure we all have our excuses!


Excuses arent going to get us out of this one.... we really need to convince them to 72 hr everyone or something

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

Got banned, but it was all worth it, a lot of fun, funnier then just standing in org all day as I did before :P

----------


## HAzxro

> got banned, but it was all worth it, a lot of fun, funnier then just standing in org all day as i did before


that awesome bro, enjoy to sell that ton of crap -

----------


## phansawat

there is people that deserve perma ban & people that dont, i think these people that duping tons of card and made like 1mil aight perma ban but there also some that just make fel card and not event made to 10k gold or dcing other people for fun & still get perma ban instead of 72hrs & gold and item removed last 2 days. but i see this comming & i accept my ban event i aint making any gold from these card all i did was craft some trinket for my char & inscript staff since i am on a server with horde side is just 3% and 97% alliance (FOR THE HORDE OFC)

----------


## bekoo

[QUOTE=coneofpwn;2637464]somebody already started a thread on us forums

On Unjust Banning - Forums - World of Warcraft

Thread deleted?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonsys

> somebody already started a thread on us forums
> 
> On Unjust Banning - Forums - World of Warcraft


Thread just got deleted

Edit: Beaten to it >.<

----------


## grafx

I literally just DCed myself. I did not dupe anything or craft anything or exploit it. I just dced myself out of curiosity and i was permanently closed. While i think 72hr is warranted, i dont think my vanilla day 1 account permanently closure was warranted. but it is what it is

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Thread just got deleted
> 
> Edit: Beaten to it >.<


Lol Blizzard to scared to have the thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## g1teglover

> somebody already started a thread on us forums
> 
> On Unjust Banning - Forums - World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> Edit: Also I made a ticket about my account and they didnt even respond. Just deleted it. Also they removed the account from my battlenet it no longer says banned, its just gone.


Seems that blizzard deleted that thread damn near instantly.

----------


## pac7

They are monitoring this thread, it is the source.

----------


## coneofpwn

Its actually really weird why my main account is banned.

My alt account received an email saying, of course, that it was exploitative activity. It says that in the little message on the forums for the reason I'm banned in game.

On my main account, no email. On the forums it says Reason: N/A. WTF.

----------


## pattycakes

looks like i missed the party

----------


## allesist

Was just testing this exploit with my main account once. Just one rollback.
Result?

Main account payed since end of 2006 with no bans yet and a char with scarab lord title plus spectral tiger -->

perma ban

Well - it was time anyway. I hated this game. Too bad I cant sell my account anymore.

----------


## phansawat

> Was just testing this exploit with my main account once. Just one rollback.
> Result?
> 
> Main account payed since end of 2006 with no bans yet and a char with scarab lord title plus spectral tiger -->
> 
> perma ban
> 
> Well - it was time anyway. I hated this game. Too bad I cant sell my account anymore.



Cough scarab lord

----------


## Bakdoor

This thread makes me /facepalm.

I saw it when it was only a few pages, and even then I knew how it would end. Heck, there's plenty of warnings in this thread alone.

Were people really stupid enough to think that touching a widespread dupe of this magnitude wouldn't result in a permaban? Doesn't matter how you use the exploit, you should have known Blizzard would come down hard.

----------


## Fureezing

You play, expect to pay. You have lots to learn about life.

----------


## simeonch

> This thread makes me /facepalm.
> 
> I saw it when it was only a few pages, and even then I knew how it would end. Heck, there's plenty of warnings in this thread alone.
> 
> Were people really stupid enough to think that touching a widespread dupe of this magnitude wouldn't result in a permaban? Doesn't matter how you use the exploit, you should have known Blizzard would come down hard.


Most people qq here cause they didnt dupe like 200 decks but only 1-2 cards just to check it on their accounts with LONG NO WARNING/BAN history and now they get perm ban with no options to appeal it.

----------


## nboy

My main account got perma ban just for doing the disconnect once , no dupe no nothing just one disconect.
I did try via ticket to get my account back, only thig i get is premade answers like everyone else.
I did call custom support (skype number) they say then can't do anything(they don't deal with bans) and they give me a blizz e-mail to try and recover my account (no answer yet)
Anyone knows if i add a new wow to my account , do i get the mounts-pets from the banned account ?

----------


## Meursault

> My main account got perma ban just for doing the disconnect once , no dupe no nothing just one disconect.
> I did try via ticket to get my account back, only thig i get is premade answers like everyone else.
> I did call custom support (skype number) they say then can't do anything(they don't deal with bans) and they give me a blizz e-mail to try and recover my account (no answer yet)
> Anyone knows if i add a new wow to my account , do i get the mounts-pets from the banned account ?


Buy a battle-chest - it'll cost you £5 to find out! I wouldn't waste the money though. Go get some fresh air!

----------


## dorkz

> Most people qq here cause they didnt dupe like 200 decks but only 1-2 cards just to check it on their accounts with LONG NO WARNING/BAN history and now they get perm ban with no options to appeal it.


Exactly this is the Point. I only made my Friends DC and reset my Field couple of Times. I didnt sell ore dupe anything. Also my Account Never had any strike... Sad, no QQ

----------


## coke92

> Buy a battle-chest - it'll cost you £5 to find out! I wouldn't waste the money though. Go get some fresh air!


yeah it copies all your achis/mounts atleast it did on my 2nd acc wich i didnt touch at all

----------


## freeloading

> Most people qq here cause they didnt dupe like 200 decks but only 1-2 cards just to check it on their accounts with LONG NO WARNING/BAN history and now they get perm ban with no options to appeal it.


These people shouldn't be reading these forum in the first place. I've done the 3-4/days a week semi hardcore raiding thru TBC to Ulduar. I used to browse Tankspot/MMO Champ, now I browse these forum. Quit for a while and only came back after 4.3 patch. Since coming back to the game I play for different reasons (let's say I've gone to the dark side  :Smile: ) and I am fully aware of the consequences of my actions in game. I'm one of the lucky few who hasn't been banned yet but I got me a 2nd account which I was putting off until I build myself a new rig.

Morale of the story, if you try anything in-game that is written on this forum, be prepare to lose your account for good.

----------


## PQQT

I got owned to the core by BLiz...  :Frown:  QQ

----------


## dorkz

Thread Information
There are currently 119 users browsing this thread. (46 members and 73 guests)

HOOOOOOLY CRAP

----------


## RNDnumbdggr

Almost tried this one night out of boredom, phew.. Bullet dodged! 

Having a good laugh at the people who lost their main account so they could see a DC, lol.. If you're going to mess with shit like this you either go all in or you don't even bother.. WP to the people who made some $$$ out of this

----------


## edOHYEAH

Just thought I'd share this with you guys (Don't know if it's common knowledge or already posted)

My main account on my battle net got banned (Oh well, but it was 100% my fault for doing this)
I have 3 other wow accounts on this battle net, haven't played them since wotlk I think. I just signed up for the free 10 day mop trial and I have all the achievements and mounts from my main account on these random lvl 10 chars from wotlk, so I literally couldn't care less that I'm banned (still have all arena achis and mounts, so level chars for next season which i was gonna do anyway and no problem)

----------


## Katnip

I registered to add that looking at the activity feed on some of my characters, it looks like they have been rolled back, i.e. the cards/decks have been unmade on some but not all my toons.

Is it possible that they rollback all the toons this way? Anyone else notice this?

ETA: None of my guild banks have been touched, and I had a friend take out 800k from them.


What would be the point of rolling back individual toons if they were going to be permabanned?

----------


## trancehax

It's rare that Blizzard actually does this on a mass scale, oh well, my account didn't get touched so maybe it's just a select few or I'm next in line.

----------


## olow1983

omg i m so lucky that i was at work today. yesterday i was rollback all day ( did 40 of scrolls ) and no ban  :Big Grin:  
after read this .... no more :þ

ty guyz  :Wink:

----------


## mckemo

It´s not a direct gold exploit. you can make gold with it by sending these items - yes but its not a gold exploit.
anyway - he´s a troll with a dildo in his ass so he is feeling happy right now and needs some bitchslaps.

----------


## Kiermac

> Got Banned  1.5 years down the drain


dude i played since day 1 OMFG i am soo sad  :Frown:

----------


## skzisghost

i go big, made mills of gold thru this, no bans

----------


## WonderousKeys

> I think I'm psychic....in the near future I see a hotfix and mass banning 
> OP don't forget the "Use at your own risk" disclaimer haha


Why didn't I listen to my past self? lol

----------


## Serhawtt

> i go big, made mills of gold thru this, no bans


Weird that the inscriptionist didn't get banned. I am curious as to if bans are still trickling in or is the massacre over? I have a banker account I still nervously hit enter when typing in the password expecting to get the banned menu lol.

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Blizz can ban 50+ thousand accounts, without having any effect for their annual income.





> Could you elaborate bit more on this?How banning 50k accounts is not going to have any impact on their income?


I forget how many people actually play, but say it is 8 million....50K out of 8 million is a very small percentage.
Not saying pac7 was correct, but I imagine that is his logic.

----------


## Kiermac

> Weird that the inscriptionist didn't get banned. I am curious as to if bans are still trickling in or is the massacre over? I have a banker account I still nervously hit enter when typing in the password expecting to get the banned menu lol.


haha yeah its a crazy feeling. I didnt even dupe and i i got banned!

----------


## Odyzeus

50,000 people * $14.99/month=

$749,500 per month, net loss.

749,500*12= $8,994,000

So almost 9 million dollars per year net loss..

Edit: Not Including if any of them buy pets, mounts ect from the Blizzard Store. Which I'm sure lots of people do.

----------


## WonderousKeys

> 50,000 people * $14.99/month=
> 
> $749,500 per month, net loss.
> 
> 749,500*12= $8,994,000
> 
> So almost 9 million dollars per year net loss..
> 
> Edit: Not Including if any of them buy pets, mounts ect from the Blizzard Store. Which I'm sure lots of people do.


I think I remember reading an article about a year ago that stated Blizzard makes about $785 million dollars in revenue just from WoW each year. So losing about $9 mil...big whoop

Edit: Not to mention that Activision had a profit for more than $1 billion in 2011... This part I can prove
http://www.gamespot.com/news/activis...n-2011-6350085

----------


## eldavo1

Didn't get banned here. Created the herb, traded to friend, thats it. No duping or anything

----------


## Odyzeus

> I think I remember reading an article about a year ago that stated Blizzard makes about $785 million dollars in revenue just from WoW each year. So losing about $9 mil...big whoop
> 
> Edit: Not to mention that Activision had a profit for more than $1 billion in 2011... This part I can prove
> Activision Blizzard posts $1 billion profit in 2011 - GameSpot.com


9 Million they could spend on hiring people to prevent stuff like this from happening  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Or just making this shitty game better

----------


## blihtz

> I registered to add that looking at the activity feed on some of my characters, it looks like they have been rolled back, i.e. the cards/decks have been unmade on some but not all my toons.
> 
> Is it possible that they rollback all the toons this way? Anyone else notice this?
> 
> ETA: None of my guild banks have been touched, and I had a friend take out 800k from them.
> 
> 
> What would be the point of rolling back individual toons if they were going to be permabanned?


I checked armory day 1 of the exploit and noticed this. the armory feed is just buggy i don't think it has anything to do with rollbacks. 

I would imagine that they are going to have a hell of a time getting rid of the dupes.

----------


## evlow

I would say a good % of the people who were perm banned will resub under different accounts, many of which who will have to rebuy the various expansion packs, etc. which equates to $30-50 per account that purchases again.

----------


## Devanh

The people who do exploits like this, in Blizzard's eyes, are people who play to make money. This means that generally have no choice but to keep playing. Say they did ban 50k people, and 50% resub and buy all they expacs; that means Blizz is making 3 or 4 times as much money that month than if they had not banned the players and got sub money from all of them. Moreover, these players are likely to get banned again and repeat the process. In reality, they probably make more money from banning people using small excuses like this exploit than they would do keeping the subs, and they definetely save more time for their employees - the amount of people complaining about being banned is nowhere near the amount who would complain about no bans being given for exploiters.

Anyway, too bad to anyone who did this not expecting a perma. The reason no action was taken on other larger exploits of the last year (hidden achieves/guild level exploit) is that they has no negative impact on anyone. 200 days of my life dodged a bullet here; if i didn't have an exam this week I would probably be among the leechers here begging for an unban.

As for the exploit itself, it has opened a lot of new ideas and possibilities for future exploits. Definetely confirmed something about stacks i needed to know, and helped explain how and why certain mechanics in this game work. I haven't repped for this though, because I have hard time beleiving Omo actually found this (based on what i've heard from older RAoV members).

----------


## WonderousKeys

> * **I've gotten hacked by a former friend of mine so I apologize for the thread deletion, and I will add the video back as soon as possible. Btw every last exploit he has will be released now, so stay tuned ^^.*


Can't wait! Haha

----------


## s1gnal

> I would say a good % of the people who were perm banned will resub under different accounts, many of which who will have to rebuy the various expansion packs, etc. which equates to $30-50 per account that purchases again.


More, i resubbed with new account for 57 euros, which is probably about $70. So they make a lot of money from ppl who come back.

Got banned! (my lovely main account) after making about 10 decks. I am stupid, I can see that now. I deserve it. Now I will stay away from cheating, even if the game at times can be so boring your looking for exploits to enhance.  :Smile: 

Thats all guys, ill be back in WoW, but not with cheats. Im clean!

----------


## Mit0

> Got banned! (my lovely main account) after making about 10 decks. I am stupid, I can see that now. I deserve it. Now I will stay away from cheating, even if the game at times can be so boring your looking for exploits to enhance. 
> 
> Thats all guys, ill be back in WoW, but not with cheats. Im clean!


Do u really believe this?  :Big Grin:  Got my Main banned too..but not cause i used the exploit on it...because of giving another person ink for "too low prices" this is kind of funny..anyway..bought an SoR from Pr3cious and an MoP from Ebay...won't pay this money to Blizz.....directly..

Now have my Av's, Mounts and Pets back just letting bots grind some shit together, to have lil more money..

Next time i'll have a trash acc beeing independend! And between now and then, i'll look everywhere for an new exploit, making blizz work for their money!

Cheers  :Wink:

----------


## Dune2000

> I still nervously hit enter when typing in the password expecting to get the banned menu lol.


Exactly that.

----------


## Romulis2000

Replies: 1,115
Views: 66,228
Lawl

----------


## Dune2000

Hopefully this whole event will make the ownedcore community stronger as ever!

----------


## mercules

> Hopefully this whole event will make the ownedcore community stronger as ever!


i think a lot of people affected by the ban will be done for good tbh.

----------


## Serhawtt

> The people who do exploits like this, in Blizzard's eyes, are people who play to make money. This means that generally have no choice but to keep playing. Say they did ban 50k people, and 50% resub and buy all they expacs; that means Blizz is making 3 or 4 times as much money that month than if they had not banned the players and got sub money from all of them. Moreover, these players are likely to get banned again and repeat the process. In reality, they probably make more money from banning people using small excuses like this exploit than they would do keeping the subs, and they definetely save more time for their employees - the amount of people complaining about being banned is nowhere near the amount who would complain about no bans being given for exploiters.
> 
> Anyway, too bad to anyone who did this not expecting a perma. The reason no action was taken on other larger exploits of the last year (hidden achieves/guild level exploit) is that they has no negative impact on anyone. 200 days of my life dodged a bullet here; if i didn't have an exam this week I would probably be among the leechers here begging for an unban.
> 
> As for the exploit itself, it has opened a lot of new ideas and possibilities for future exploits. Definetely confirmed something about stacks i needed to know, and helped explain how and why certain mechanics in this game work. I haven't repped for this though, because I have hard time beleiving Omo actually found this (based on what i've heard from older RAoV members).


I bet the resub rate is closer to 90%

----------


## Saltychip

da hell lol

----------


## Odyzeus

is there a cap on thread posts? Sheesh

----------


## Kiermac

> i think a lot of people affected by the ban will be done for good tbh.



I deff agree with you on this one. Some of us who got banned and didn't dupe prob will leave cause we put so much time into our toons getting all the achievements, raiding and etc. And after getting banned by blizzard. Thats pretty much the end calling and fate telling us to move on!

----------


## noelneal

A lot of you are talking as if you lost a lot of achievements/titles/mounts, but you can get nearly all of these back if you just add another WoW license to your bnet ?? Sure you lose your character but it's better than nothing.

----------


## dmxdawg4321

I didn't even dupe anything and I got banned...

----------


## stasisff

0/2 with my attempts to get back my account from blizzard. I was told when i talked to the guy on the phone was that all accounts will be reviewed again. Right now this is a stop damage measure also give them time to go in and clean up the damage. So I really wouldn't expect anything to be overturned for the next few days at the least.

----------


## Semord85

Have submitted two tickets and so far unsuccessful.
Guess I am going to call tomorrow.

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

> I was told when i talked to the guy on the phone was that all accounts will be reviewed again. Right now this is a stop damage measure also give them time to go in and clean up the damage. So I really wouldn't expect anything to be overturned for the next few days at the least.


Can you explain better this part? Are they going to review who used this exploited to the max and who just tested/mininum usage?

----------


## keltan

So if i merge another wow acc to my bnet, the new acc also have title+mounts from banned main acc? I guess you dont but just want to be sure if anyone tried it or know it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noelneal

> So if i merge another wow acc to my bnet, the new acc also have title+mounts from banned main acc? I guess you dont but just want to be sure if anyone tried it or know it


You should. Just add another WoW trial to your Battle.net account and see if it gets the mounts/titles etc.

----------


## Frosty1989

> Can you explain better this part? Are they going to review who used this exploited to the max and who just tested/mininum usage?


They arent going to review anything. This kind of exploits are in the same category that a hack so it dosent matter how many times you did it. One time = perm ban with no appeal.

----------


## keltan

> You should. Just add another WoW trial to your Battle.net account and see if it gets the mounts/titles etc.


Just tried and yes, you do.

----------


## Ic3fuzion

Has anyone been unbanned yet from this banwave by appealing (yourself or unban service) at all? Or is Blizz really having this 100% zero tolerance policy on every single ban from the wave?





Also, you do indeed get most of your achievements, pets, mounts and titles since they are battle.net-bound.
This made starting from scratch a lot easier for me.

----------


## gkelter

For anybody that's forced to start from scratch and really doesn't think they have it in them to re-level, etc... You might want to consider HonorBuddy if you've never tried it. For example, I made a 2nd account on my battle.net so I have all of my titles, pets, mounts, and achievements, and then I just used HB to get a few characters to 90 (took maybe a week per character being watchful in case something suspicious happened). It also netted me about 100k gold in the process to play around with and buy decent gear to start off with. I now play that account more than I play my main account and I don't even notice that it's a "lesser, unsatisfying experience" or any of that crap that I hear about people losing their main accounts. 

If all you care about is nostalgia, it's time to quit anyway. I've gone through 6 or 7 Warhammer Online accounts for blatant duping and hacking and even though it took me a while, I realized that I was only exploiting so much BECAUSE I was bored with the game anyway. 

Regardless, have fun, and good luck in your WoW-free lives for those of you who won't be starting over.

----------


## shindaustin

> I deff agree with you on this one. Some of us who got banned and didn't dupe prob will leave cause we put so much time into our toons getting all the achievements, raiding and etc. And after getting banned by blizzard. Thats pretty much the end calling and fate telling us to move on!


Amen. (filleerrr)

----------


## Kiermac

> For anybody that's forced to start from scratch and really doesn't think they have it in them to re-level, etc... You might want to consider HonorBuddy if you've never tried it. For example, I made a 2nd account on my battle.net so I have all of my titles, pets, mounts, and achievements, and then I just used HB to get a few characters to 90 (took maybe a week per character being watchful in case something suspicious happened). It also netted me about 100k gold in the process to play around with and buy decent gear to start off with. I now play that account more than I play my main account and I don't even notice that it's a "lesser, unsatisfying experience" or any of that crap that I hear about people losing their main accounts. 
> 
> If all you care about is nostalgia, it's time to quit anyway. I've gone through 6 or 7 Warhammer Online accounts for blatant duping and hacking and even though it took me a while, I realized that I was only exploiting so much BECAUSE I was bored with the game anyway. 
> 
> Regardless, have fun, and good luck in your WoW-free lives for those of you who won't be starting over.


Yeah dude i did scroll of resurrection with my friend and Honestly i didn't have it in me lvl 80-90 again. Fate is right maybe good bye WOW  :Frown: ??

----------


## KuRIoS

if you cant do the time, dont do the crime..  :Smile:  
I hope everyone got something from this exploit, that made the punishment worth it.

----------


## Kiermac

> if you cant do the time, dont do the crime..  
> I hope everyone got something from this exploit, that made the punishment worth it.


Lol i didnt even dupe  :Smile:  i just got banned for holding the cards from my friend!

----------


## Hanss

I skipped 8 daily CDs and didn't get banned. Guess I'm lucky.

----------


## misterneko

anyone have a banned account who dont wanna use anymore?


PM, i'll be grateful

----------


## kaarebanan

> I skipped 8 daily CDs and didn't get banned. Guess I'm lucky.


what makes you think the bans are over? surely they're investigating if people got banned for 1 rollback doing nothing.

----------


## googlebee

thought I'd make this to lighten the mood a bit.....









-GB

----------


## freeloading

LMAO...the end is EPIC!

----------


## peterfried

ahahahaahh amazing

----------


## mercules

lol googlebee thanks for that <3

----------


## simeonch

> if you cant do the time, dont do the crime..  
> I hope everyone got something from this exploit, that made the punishment worth it.


yep i made 5 cards rofl

----------


## Angerfist

I made like 35 living steels once I read this here. Permanent ban is way out of league... maybe not for some who made gazillions but the ppl who abused this for small amounts should also get lesser bans. I think for screw-ups in game mechanics no1 should be perma banned, it's the lack of Blizzard own employees that these things still exist in the game of today.

I will definatly not be resubbing if i don't get unbanned, it's time to move on anyway. Maybe this was just the push I needed??!

So chances are big to say goodbye....

PS: Blizzard, Thank you for releasing me....

----------


## Watcher

> thought I'd make this to lighten the mood a bit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -GB


*Rofl nice one m8*

----------


## nboy

There is a thread started on wow forums if anyone wants to go there and post something Looking for info on how to appeal a permanent ban - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## Dune2000

> thought I'd make this to lighten the mood a bit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh men, this could be a hit, a new Illegal Danish! Please make a movie out of this! Pandaren strikes back to Azeroth, slowly murdering our heroes with a forbidden fruit! errr I mean herb!

----------


## Angerfist

> There is a thread started on wow forums if anyone wants to go there and post something Looking for info on how to appeal a permanent ban - Forums - World of Warcraft


Hah! they closed it b4 it got any "warmer" in there.. they probably feel the heat alrdy ^^

----------


## Lolzor1488

> Hah! they closed it b4 it got any "warmer" in there.. they probably feel the heat alrdy ^^


The heat of our asses, which burning in hell's fire?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unscrupulous

Is this still working? Or have they fixed it?

----------


## MiscGaming

> Is this still working? Or have they fixed it?



I hope you are kidding :P

----------


## grafx

My appeal worked. I am unbanned! GFSFDGFDSGFSDGFDSGFG

----------


## Unscrupulous

> I hope you are kidding :P


Friend of mine told me it wasent fixed yet :P Just wanted to confirm

Also Grafx what did you do? were you duping hardcore or just 1 DC, and was it your first appeal?

----------


## HeartWorm

> My appeal worked. I am unbanned! GFSFDGFDSGFSDGFDSGFG


OMG?! tell me!  :Big Grin: 
And GRATZ!

----------


## Unscrupulous

> OMG?! tell me! 
> And GRATZ!


He never duped anything, all he did was do a couple DC's to try it out, nothing like what most of us did

----------


## grafx

Ok i have ALOT of pm's...


I was recently banned as well. I ONLY DCed myself. I never duped, I never exploited it at all. I genuinely just tried to DC myself with a stack of herbs. I woke up banned like the rest of you. I am a day 1 wow account holder for 8 years, and never unsubbed.

Again I didnt dupe. I just DCed and got banned also. I appealed it twice. And both times they said NO too bad. I just logged into my account this morning and i clicked the account and it was unbanned.

First appeal ==

Thank you for your follow-up contact. An additional review of the previously communicated action taken against the World of Warcraft account (XXXXX) on (XXXXXXXX) has been completed. Unfortunately, we have confirmed our initial findings. *The account action will not be reversed or amended*

Second Appeal ===

Thank you for your continued correspondence. After an additional thorough review of the action taken against this account, we regret to inform you that we have arrived at the same conclusion and the *account action will not be removed under any circumstances.*


I basically gave up. I left it at that. All i did was try and login this morning and i found my account unbanned. I still have no email stating why or how. I have a feeling they are possibly reversing the bans, or I just got lucky.

----------


## Lolzor1488

> Ok i have ALOT of pm's...
> 
> 
> I was recently banned as well. I ONLY DCed myself. I never duped, I never exploited it at all. I genuinely just tried to DC myself with a stack of herbs. I woke up banned like the rest of you. I am a day 1 wow account holder for 8 years, and never unsubbed.
> 
> Again I didnt dupe. I just DCed and got banned also. I appealed it twice. And both times they said NO too bad. I just logged into my account this morning and i clicked the account and it was unbanned.
> 
> First appeal ==
> 
> ...


I guess you where lucky, because i've done same, as you (without duping), and still banned ;/

----------


## Naulii

Same here. Same answers but still banned  :Frown:

----------


## MiscGaming

> Ok i have ALOT of pm's...
> 
> 
> I was recently banned as well. I ONLY DCed myself. I never duped, I never exploited it at all. I genuinely just tried to DC myself with a stack of herbs. I woke up banned like the rest of you. I am a day 1 wow account holder for 8 years, and never unsubbed.
> 
> Again I didnt dupe. I just DCed and got banned also. I appealed it twice. And both times they said NO too bad. I just logged into my account this morning and i clicked the account and it was unbanned.
> 
> First appeal ==
> 
> ...



Well gratz for unban, I just wrote a wall of text myself hoping for a lifted ban.

----------


## grafx

I wish you all the best of luck. Dont give up.

----------


## Naulii

I wrote 2 Wall of Texts and bouth got closed with same Answers. 

I think they unban just a few Accounts.

Grafx, are you Eu or US player?

----------


## grafx

> I wrote 2 Wall of Texts and bouth got closed with same Answers. 
> 
> I think they unban just a few Accounts.
> 
> Grafx, are you Eu or US player?



I am a US player.

I am also scared and just waiting for the inevitable "our mistake" and bans me again  :Frown:

----------


## Lolzor1488

> I am a US player.
> 
> I am also scared and just waiting for the inevitable "our mistake" and bans me again


EU here.
10chars

----------


## Naulii

Did you got any Ticket Response in your battle.net Account?

Like; Sorry for the Ban, here we unbanned you?

----------


## grafx

> Did you got any Ticket Response in your battle.net Account?
> 
> Like; Sorry for the Ban, here we unbanned you?




Nope. Just 2 appeals saying NO

----------


## Naulii

Hm.. i dont know but i hope they will unban all players of US Today and EU Tomorrow.

(not the real Duper)

----------


## Angerfist

I've also written 2 appeals but it seemed i just got 2 random automated replies with nothing making any sense about the things I typed in my ticket. Just NO...

----------


## simeonch

> My appeal worked. I am unbanned! GFSFDGFDSGFSDGFDSGFG


Trolling or not?
Did you appeal only once or more times?

----------


## grafx

> Trolling or not?
> Did you appeal only once or more times?



I wrote a long reply to this in previous page

----------


## HeartWorm

Dont know if im going to w8 with sending tickets to blizzard... dont want to get any auto messages after writing a long letter xD

----------


## Bsmunban

In some cases they may simply unban with an appeal. People who haven't had any past offenses who where perma-banned obviously have more of a chance, but it was purely to make an example of people who done it. I'm guessing people who lost an account they've worked on for multiple of years would never do anything again if they got it back after doing this. Blizzard take their economy as seriously as the development of their game :/ Good luck either way peeps!

----------


## phansawat

I'm going pray for my luck sended one to [email protected]

----------


## Disphotic

I honestly think people that didn't get any profit from this will get unbanned, and that banning everyone was to limit the damage. To those who duped cards on main account , you were warned 100 of times that this would not go without punishment.

----------


## leinadz

The only thing, Blizzard replied me to my ticket was:" This penalty has already been upheld." ...
DAMN

----------


## phansawat

> The only thing, Blizzard replied me to my ticket was:" This penalty has already been upheld." ...
> DAMN


lol xD and all u did was dcing ?? btw what did u told them

----------


## Shotok

Give them some time to sort their mess.
Called them today and was told that they investigate my last account activities very carfully....no 2 minutes later i had the rejected appeal in my mailbox.
Even now they just Copy&Paste, be patient. Or move on.

----------


## phansawat

btw did anyone that dupe thousand of card dodge the bullet?

----------


## kenlongjr

> I'm going pray for my luck sended one to [email protected]


is there an email for US like this? I treid [email protected] and it was returned.

----------


## phansawat

> is there an email for US like this? I treid [email protected] and it was returned.


i have no idea i pick it up from forum a gm replied to other guy Looking for info on how to appeal a permanent ban - Forums - World of Warcraft they said it the Senior GM oelala

----------


## Dune2000

> is there an email for US like this? I treid [email protected] and it was returned.


To provide feedback, please email *[email protected]*. Please note that while emails sent to this address will likely not receive a response, each one will be read and handled accordingly.

----------


## grafx

> To provide feedback, please email *[email protected]*. Please note that while emails sent to this address will likely not receive a response, each one will be read and handled accordingly.


thats for community managers

----------


## Dune2000

> thats for community managers


Well thats one floor higher I guess, 28 more floors to go before reaching Christopher Vincent Metzen, Michael Morhaime, Frank Pearce or Allen Adham! Who knows  :Wink:

----------


## grafx

If I start a new WoW account on my battle.net account and transfer the character to it (just incase the unbanning was a mistake) does all my achievements and mounts carry over?

----------


## Angerfist

> If I start a new WoW account on my battle.net account and transfer the character to it (just incase the unbanning was a mistake) does all my achievements and mounts carry over?


Yea i made a trial myself and it had all mounts, pets and achieves. Still i want that unban!!

----------


## grafx

I was just banned again

----------


## phansawat

> I was just banned again


wait what ? they unban u accidently?

----------


## grafx

> wait what ? they unban u accidently?


looks that way. I was just about to transfer the character off

----------


## madden92

You got punked  :Smile: ) You should have put all the items and gold in a guild bank *pref owned by your*

----------


## ben385

I'm trying to get unbanned, will post results. FYI I just resetted daily cooldown 2 or 3 times and messed around with the GB. used the CSFeedbackEU email.

----------


## Kiermac

Will it help if you know people at Blizzard??

----------


## dorkz

> I was just banned again


yep Blizz reads this forum, now confirmed xD

----------


## Serhawtt

> Will it help if you know people at Blizzard??


Facepalmed, Obviously not because you would be contacting them asking if they can help instead of asking on here. Tickets/Inquiries are assigned to GM's in a random que center, and they are not authorized to pull up any random account and making changes, also any unban has to have a supervisor sign off on it and even then that is all up to QA in the end to veto.

----------


## Mit0

> Will it help if you know people at Blizzard??


Depends on who u know at Blizzard. Just knowing anyone won't help..knowing sb with a higher rank..might be helpfull..

----------


## Kiermac

> Depends on who u know at Blizzard. Just knowing anyone won't help..knowing sb with a higher rank..might be helpfull..


Lets say few people in art Department and close friends with their Art director  :Smile: ?

----------


## Mit0

> Lets say few people in art Department and close friends with their Art director ?


Man..idk^^ just try if it helps^^

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

> yep Blizz reads this forum, now confirmed xD


They certainly do. But the fact that he got banned again has nothing to do with it.

They just mistakenly unbanned him, if he was really unbanned he would receive a e-mail about it.
Anyway, I guess he was just trolling.

----------


## Angerfist

> I'm trying to get unbanned, will post results. FYI I just resetted daily cooldown 2 or 3 times and messed around with the GB. used the CSFeedbackEU email.


It's just insane people get perma's who don't deserve it. I think this is a perfect example of when some1 deserves a lesser type of ban(=suspension).



```
Abuse of Game Mechanics
The distinction between exploiting bugs and abusing game mechanics is a fine one. While bug exploitation involves the abuse of what is essentially a programming mistake, the abuse of game mechanics is the act of taking advantage of the limitations of the World of Warcraft game systems. Since the line between the sanctioned use and the abuse of game mechanics is sometimes unclear, we prefer to educate players before taking any action against the account being used. This category includes using/distributing game mechanics in a manner unintended by their design that:

Negatively affects another character, their gameplay, the service itself and/or its economy

If a player is found to have abused/distributed such game mechanics, they may:

Be given a verbal warning
Subsequent related offenses will result in temporary suspension from the game
```

-----> TEMPORARY ?

----------


## Katnip

Well, someone has logged into my character 4 hours ago, my friend has told me. Maybe they are fixing stuff.

----------


## Kiermac

> It's just insane people get perma's who don't deserve it. I think this is a perfect example of when some1 deserves a lesser type of ban(=suspension).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Abuse of Game Mechanics
> The distinction between exploiting bugs and abusing game mechanics is a fine one. While bug exploitation involves the abuse of what is essentially a programming mistake, the abuse of game mechanics is the act of taking advantage of the limitations of the World of Warcraft game systems. Since the line between the sanctioned use and the abuse of game mechanics is sometimes unclear, we prefer to educate players before taking any action against the account being used. This category includes using/distributing game mechanics in a manner unintended by their design that:
> 
> Negatively affects another character, their gameplay, the service itself and/or its economy
> ...


Yeah dude i agree with you. They should stick to what they actually write over there!!

----------


## Mit0

> -----> TEMPORARY ?


perma..just a very long temporary  :Big Grin:

----------


## grafx

I just got off the phone with support and they say its very upsetting to banned for ONLY dc'ing and not taking advantage of and its under a "special review" ...all BS

----------


## Naulii

> Well, someone has logged into my character 4 hours ago, my friend has told me. Maybe they are fixing stuff.


EU or US Player?

----------


## Katnip

> EU or US Player?


US realm.....

----------


## Dune2000

> It's just insane people get perma's who don't deserve it. I think this is a perfect example of when some1 deserves a lesser type of ban(=suspension).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Abuse of Game Mechanics
> The distinction between exploiting bugs and abusing game mechanics is a fine one. While bug exploitation involves the abuse of what is essentially a programming mistake, the abuse of game mechanics is the act of taking advantage of the limitations of the World of Warcraft game systems. Since the line between the sanctioned use and the abuse of game mechanics is sometimes unclear, we prefer to educate players before taking any action against the account being used. This category includes using/distributing game mechanics in a manner unintended by their design that:
> 
> Negatively affects another character, their gameplay, the service itself and/or its economy
> ...


They may, they may not, its to Blizzard to decide and scale it. Seemingly someone decided to just ban and show zero mercy to appeals.  :Frown:

----------


## kickthegnome

If they do start to show mercy what are the odds of getting my account back? I ask because I've send in 3 tickets and all were denied and I can not send any more tickets. My son is the one who got me banned by doing this on my account. He made over 100 cards and rolled back the cool down on living steel about 6 times over the week-end. He's only 19 and did not think of the consequences and said he didn't think they would find out. I would just like my account back but Blizzard won't talk to me anymore. And btw he did sell some before I found out what he was doing so is there any hope or is mine more of a lost cause? I only ask as this is all new to me and I know should have not allowed him to use my account but never thought he would do this and wonder if I should keep trying.

----------


## s1gnal

> If they do start to show mercy what are the odds of getting my account back? I ask because I've send in 3 tickets and all were denied and I can not send any more tickets. My son is the one who got me banned by doing this on my account. He made over 100 cards and rolled back the cool down on living steel about 6 times over the week-end. He's only 19 and did not think of the consequences and said he didn't think they would find out. I would just like my account back but Blizzard won't talk to me anymore. And btw he did sell some before I found out what he was doing so is there any hope or is mine more of a lost cause? I only ask as this is all new to me and I know should have not allowed him to use my account but never thought he would do this and wonder if I should keep trying.


It is truly your responisbility to keep your account safe. If someone else is using your account, then its your responsibility, even if its the pave, the king, your mother or cat.

----------


## Mit0

> If they do start to show mercy what are the odds of getting my account back? I ask because I've send in 3 tickets and all were denied and I can not send any more tickets. My son is the one who got me banned by doing this on my account. He made over 100 cards and rolled back the cool down on living steel about 6 times over the week-end. He's only 19 and did not think of the consequences and said he didn't think they would find out. I would just like my account back but Blizzard won't talk to me anymore. And btw he did sell some before I found out what he was doing so is there any hope or is mine more of a lost cause? I only ask as this is all new to me and I know should have not allowed him to use my account but never thought he would do this and wonder if I should keep trying.



First of all..u have an acc on ownedcore and ur son was doing it on ur account? hmn..nice try buddy  :Wink: 

Anyways..u already tryed phone customer service?

----------


## mercules

permanent bans be permanent :O

----------


## jankzx

all of you guys saying your being unbanned or that someone logged in your character your friend told you stop trying to troll lmao you went against TOS by doing a dupe deal with the consequences and dont troll the forum by saying that you are unbanned or anything because guess what they dont give a shit that you are banned they know most of you are gonna resub anyway so please keep the ive been unbanned or someone saw my character logged in its a bunch of BS your perm banned and its not being revoked stop trying lol.

----------


## Katnip

i never said "I" logged in, but my character was logged in. I have no idea what to make of it.

----------


## jankzx

your telling me that blizzard logged into your account and logged into your character? your friend is trolling you lol they can check anything they want through the systems they have they dont need to log into your account/character lol

----------


## WonderousKeys

Had a hunch I would get banned for the exploit, had a friend from another state log on to my account and delete a bunch of shit that was actually valuable to me (Gear, Weapons, Transmog) and also sent him all my gold from that one toon, it was about 150k. I originally got banned for abusing game mechanics but apparently they believed my ticket about being hacked and figured that's who did the exploit too. Thanks Blizz!

Attachment 12029

Edit: Forget about the picture for a while. I can't remember how to do it the right way :P

----------


## kickthegnome

> First of all..u have an acc on ownedcore and ur son was doing it on ur account? hmn..nice try buddy 
> 
> Anyways..u already tryed phone customer service?



Yes I did make a account here a few months ago as I was thinking of selling my account but decided not to and that's how I got here. He has his own account came here to see about selling it (I told him to check here) he found this post about the exploit and used my account (it's the same house) to try it I have/had all professions maxed. Well it worked so he says he tried to make some gold for his account. Anyway that's the truth and how I got in this mess. My fault for sharing rest is on him and I just would like my account back. 
Anyway yes I called and was told they can not do anything over the phone only via tickets.

----------


## Katnip

Well it just happened again, now it shows that I was online 1 hour ago...and she was online the whole time and didn't see me. I have not even TRIED to log in at all on any account.

----------


## Mit0

> Yes I did make a account here a few months ago as I was thinking of selling my account but decided not to and that's how I got here. He has his own account came here to see about selling it (I told him to check here) he found this post about the exploit and used my account (it's the same house) to try it I have/had all professions maxed. Well it worked so he says he tried to make some gold for his account. Anyway that's the truth and how I got in this mess. My fault for sharing rest is on him and I just would like my account back. 
> Anyway yes I called and was told they can not do anything over the phone only via tickets.


U'll only get pre written answers for tickets..

----------


## googlebee

> your telling me that blizzard logged into your account and logged into your character? your friend is trolling you lol they can check anything they want through the systems they have they dont need to log into your account/character lol


Actually you are incorrect Jan.

In 2011 I was banned on another acct for the Archaeology Wave from Pir0x.

I spent weeks appealing that ban to no avail, however they logged into my account several times, even tho it was still banned. This was easily determined by seeing the name in guild last online. For certain things, they do need to log into the account. (Name changes, guild transfer-ship, deleting items that were mistakenly restored. etc) Though some of these can be done without logging into an account, sometimes it is necessary.

Additonally, if its any help to some, aside from the ability to add a starter edition to your Battle.net account to retain all mounts, achievements etc, you may also phone into Customer Support (OR Email) to request your name back on the banned account. If you were a GM of your guild, you may also request the leadership be changed to your new acct, on a specified toon.

In all honesty, its really just best to wait this out. You will not see any immediate unbans from this wave. The chances of some people being unbanned are there, but it will be some time before they are able to filter through that. Keep in mind the servers are all ****ered atm as well, and this will certainly take priority.

If you haven't sent in an email already, wait it out. its common sense to know that when Blizzard is overwhelmed with tickets about this, they will be more apt to uphold the decision, rather than take time investigating those that were more innocent with there curiosity.

In closing Unless you used a VPN on your account, If you made multiple Scrolls of Wisdom, Multiple DMF Cards/Decks, or any profession items from this exploit, you need to accept the fact that this is done. Your chances of an unban are literally 0. (Myself included)

-GB

----------


## Angerfist

I think Blizzard can easily determine how much a person abused this and bans should be put out like stated in their Exploitation Policy. ( found here: https://eu.battle.net/support/en/art...itation-policy ) This means permanent bans are for "extreme" cases and not for every single player who vendored a herb or who only made a few to try it out...

Under the "Bug Exploitation" and "Abuse of Game Mechanics" sections of this policy it is clearly stated that only extreme situations will get a permanent ban as a result, not all!



```
Bug exploitation that we consider extreme includes, but is not limited to:

- Any exploit that has a severe negative impact on a realm's economy
```

I seriously doubt the few dailiy cd's resets have had any impact at all on my heavily populated server... 
We didn't use any 3rd party software and we get this!! While teams composed of 60% bots roam freely in every single random BG, what has happend to today's game??

----------


## Kiermac

good post Gb. I am just curious to see what they will do to the people who didn't make anything but still got banned. How would they resolve that??

----------


## nofeeling

Guess the excuse "i just tried the DC thingy once" wont work in my case,would it?! >.>

----------


## stasisff

What pisses me off is that this delt with a small herb. If someone messed around enough could figure it out. You look at this most of us will stay perma banned. Well why didn't they keep big end game world first guilds banned for let's see here.... Exploiting LFR when it first came out in DS. Those guys got there accounts back and just armor removed. Back in litch king the cobalt bombs that wouldn't make the platforms disapper.. They got there accounts back. A exploit is a exploit no matter what it is. Just because those ones were more public then what this one is.

----------


## mercules

"Bug exploitation that we consider extreme includes, but is not limited to:

- Any exploit that has a severe negative impact on a realm's economy"

this is exactly what the exploit did no matter how you used it. imo that's how it will stay.

The bit i find interesting is that blizzard really do get their information from here, otherwise all the other dupe methods that have lasted would be fixed with widespread bans, which i know for a fact they aren't...ever.

----------


## stasisff

Yeah but to have bugs and exploits that big with world first guilds doing them and that public does seem to have a smaller chance of a pema ban. Those guys because there so public get there accounts back in days. Take the LFR bug. You could have literately during the bug sold complete armor sets from LFR as a guild run. Think of how much people would have payed your guild in gold for this. So were is the line between exploiting the economy and something that could.

----------


## nofeeling

They dont really need to read forums to keep a track on exploits.You'd be amazed how many kidos open tickets just to let them know of what they are reading here ..

----------


## eldavo1

> Guess the excuse "i just tried the DC thingy once" wont work in my case,would it?! >.>


Now blizz knows who you are  :Smile:  they can see who was the seller from the buyer

----------


## Angerfist

> "Bug exploitation that we consider extreme includes, but is not limited to:
> 
> - Any exploit that has a severe negative impact on a realm's economy"
> 
> this is exactly what the exploit did no matter how you used it. imo that's how it will stay.


It clearly reads "severe" so making a few items to try things out doesn't impact an economy at all and these bans are truly outrageous!

A simple revert of items & gold along with an appropriate suspension (24,48,72hrs) depending on the amounts of items people created with this bug would be the most appropriate/customer friendly action for Blizz to take. Permanent bans only for the people who really made many cards or w/e.

Once again, this is clearly stated in their own policy so what this deviation from the policy means its all about the money. Even the Customer Service Representative makes it ultra clear for me that it's all about the money:



```
While I understand your frustration in this matter, your account will remain permanently inactive and will not be restored.

Your account was banned for a serious breach of the Terms of Use you agreed to. This was correct, and in accordance with our policies. Any action which harms the game for other players in this manner will result in the closure of the offending account, without warning or consultation. Our first responsibility is to our community, and the players who are playing our games fairly. 

Banning an account is intended to be a punishment. It is a palpable loss for the offending player, and a deterrent towards any further acts of this type. Sanctions relating to this matter will not be taken against any new accounts you may wish to create, but the characters from your cancelled account will remain permanently irretrievable. 

If you do decide to continue playing Blizzard properties, I strongly recommend that you review our current Rules and Policies. They can be found at:

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/index/wow_policy
http://eu.blizzard.com/en-gb/company/about/termsofuse.html

This matter has now been fully discussed, and we do not intend to enter in to further correspondence on this subject. Please be advised that any future tickets you submit about this matter may be closed without reply.

Regards,

$$$$$$$
English Game Master Team
Blizzard Europe
```

It's probably time to say goodbye ppl!

----------


## nofeeling

> Now blizz knows who you are  they can see who was the seller from the buyer



Oh snap,they might ban me now...oh wait!

----------


## Dune2000

> Exploiting LFR when it first came out in DS. Those guys got there accounts back and just armor removed.


Maybe thats why they decided to perm ban this time; to send out a strong message "Be warned"




> Back in litch king the cobalt bombs that wouldn't make the platforms disapper.. They got there accounts back.


Most skilled rogues in top raiding guilds had engineering back than for using these cobalt bombs for a nice extra dps boost, imagine you're a rogue and you never encountered a boss fight, you are the world first who faces this last boss (Not PTR testing either) and you have to learn every ability, encounter mechanic, finding weaknesses all by yourself; and than you figure out that trowing a bomb makes the ice plateau come back. How should you know its not intended to be? Maybe it was part of the whole encounter? You have to try things out in order to understand how the encounter works. How could they know it was a bug? while it worked every time? Its isnt Ensidia's fault to just try out everything and figuring out what works the best to kill the *Lich* King.

All

----------


## kenlongjr

> "Bug exploitation that we consider extreme includes, but is not limited to:
> 
> - Any exploit that has a severe negative impact on a realm's economy"
> 
> this is exactly what the exploit did no matter how you used it. imo that's how it will stay.
> 
> The bit i find interesting is that blizzard really do get their information from here, otherwise all the other dupe methods that have lasted would be fixed with widespread bans, which i know for a fact they aren't...ever.


How does dcing yourself affect the economy

----------


## mercules

you used a major exploit, doesn't matter how you used it. this is what they ban for. is that really so hard to understand?

----------


## kenlongjr

> you used a major exploit, doesn't matter how you used it. this is what they ban for. is that really so hard to understand?


Look at what YOU said. I'm not the one having a hard time understanding

----------


## mercules

yeah i suggest you read it again yourself lol

----------


## kenlongjr

> - Any exploit that has a severe negative impact on a realm's economy"
> 
> this is exactly what the exploit did no matter how you used it. imo that's how it will stay.


Um, yea. I Read it and it's wrong

For your clarification, you are saying if you used this exploit to dc yourself one time, it had a severe negative impact on a realm's economy

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

> How does dcing yourself affect the economy


Dcing yourself do not, but anyone who made cards, daily CDs etc were using the dc too. Blizzard got everyone who did the dc method.

Will happen one of the two: 1) Everyone is ban 4ever or, 2) In the near future they will check who just dc and who abused and then unban some accs.

But, IMO, they shouldn't perm ban anyone who made less than 30~50 cards, they should just rollback the account to the time before the exploit followed by a 72h ban. Too bad my opinion is worth nothing.

----------


## mercules

so you're saying that this exploit didn't have a severe negative impact on a realm's economy?..... PERMANENTLY BANNED! is it sinking in yet?

----------


## kenlongjr

> so you're saying that this exploit didn't have a severe negative impact on a realm's economy?..... PERMANENTLY BANNED! is it sinking in yet?


So, you're saying that someone that used this exploit to dc themself had a negative impact on their realms economy?

----------


## Angerfist

I can't believe u suck blizzard's balls so hard mercules.... it still is their own game engine that faultered. What if some noob tried to mill herbs like this and then tried to vendor the bugged herb? he gets perma aswell?

they just want our dollar, that's why they don't look into each case individually because they insist on using every single excuse to steal from their most loyal subs.

----------


## mercules

im saying it's the same exploit. obviously i will not convince you, so i guess you can go back to spamming blizz with QQ.

----------


## sigthenoob

> so you're saying that this exploit didn't have a severe negative impact on a realm's economy?..... PERMANENTLY BANNED! is it sinking in yet?


There's a huge difference between using it to "dc yourself/others" for a laugh which DOESNT affect the economy in any way and "duping several cards/scrolls/other mats" which DOES affect the economy by creating excess supply and driving prices down (i.e. severely affecting the realms economy).

YES it's the same exploit, but the end results are severely different, which is where the problem lies. It's like gunpowder - can be used to create fireworks, or can be used to power projectiles which cause severe harm/destruction/death etc.. same process, different results.

Yes they all got permanently banned, but I'm guessing Blizzard will eventually check who "just dc'ed" and who "duped for the clear intention of gaining financial benefits" given enough tickets are made. And then those "Just dc'ed"s might be unbanned.

----------


## kenlongjr

The Exploit had many "uses".. some used it for profit, some used it for griefing, some used it for fun. They should PERMANENTLY BAN the people who made hundreds of thousands of gold with it, not the people who did it for shit's and giggles and didn't hurt the game. It's not hard to tell the difference. But I wouldn't expect some people to be able to comprehend this.

----------


## Dune2000

> you used a major exploit, doesn't matter how you used it. this is what they ban for. is that really so hard to understand?





> Look at what YOU said. I'm not the one having a hard time understanding





> yeah i suggest you read it again yourself lol





> Um, yea. I Read it and it's wrong
> 
> For your clarification, you are saying if you used this exploit to dc yourself one time, it had a severe negative impact on a realm's economy





> so you're saying that this exploit didn't have a severe negative impact on a realm's economy?..... PERMANENTLY BANNED! is it sinking in yet?


Can you two please take this in Private?

----------


## kenlongjr

My bad, just a little agitated over this whole mess. Apologies

----------


## Kiermac

> My bad, just a little agitated over this whole mess. Apologies


yeah we all are. Its our years of work we put into this. And now its all gone!

----------


## Serhawtt

I just can't help but think of the un-told tens of thousands of dollars OP could have made with this exploit. He could have single handedly become one of the most dominant gold sellers in the world. Worked out a way to bought this, which I guarentee would not have been a difficult task. Set it up on 5+ different accounts. Could have been making a solid 1 mil a hour

Mind still being blown by everyone "NOW IT'S ALL GONE QQ" We all knew that. It's like robbing a bank and crying when you go to prison.

----------


## freeloading

We should all keep in mind that a lot of people did not fully understand the full potential of this exploit. They thought it was just some glitch that can make people DC and had no clue what it could do to the economy. I certainly did not pay attention to this thread until Sunday evening (US Pacific time) when I saw that you could rollback and dupe. When this thread first hit, I thought it was just a silly exploit where you DC people (ofcourse me not having a lot of experience in exploiting plays a part). But like I said, lesson learned and move on. If you come in here...browsing this site...Be Prepare To Lose Your Account if you do what you learn in here, else stick to MMO Champ or Wow Forum for forum entertainment.

----------


## mercules

indeed guys. i know you see me as some big bad guy, but i am merely trying to get you to recognise the very real possibility that you are permanently banned. i don't want to argue with anyone really, nor do i want you all to give up, i'm just stating that you clearly came to an exploit forum and used what blizzard consider a major exploit. it is a bannable offense and you knew you were using this at your own risk. now we all pay the price.

----------


## mercules

> I just can't help but think of the un-told tens of thousands of dollars OP could have made with this exploit. He could have single handedly become one of the most dominant gold sellers in the world. Worked out a way to bought this, which I guarentee would not have been a difficult task. Set it up on 5+ different accounts. Could have been making a solid 1 mil a hour
> 
> Mind still being blown by everyone "NOW IT'S ALL GONE QQ" We all knew that. It's like robbing a bank and crying when you go to prison.


the originators of this exploit made huge bucks from it i can assure you, it was around long before it was released here.

----------


## TheCompleteWeirdo

This is really sad how carelessly they would ban people like this, I used to queue random BG's all day, get out before the game started and basically won the game just because I had the head start to grab the flag, or I would be able to cast while flying with the gnome pirate hat exploit, or go invisible and duel people without them being able to fight back, or when I leveled a guild to level 20 in one day with the fishing flier exploit, nothing ever happened to my account, But because I decide to use this one exploit to DC a few of my friends just for shits and giggles my account is permanently banned and they refuse to appeal me, this doesn't seem a tad bit wrong? The people that profited off of this by making mass cards had it coming, but when I did this I didn't even know that you could produce mass cards, anyways I sincerely hope that they unban people who meant no harm like me, instead of letting people who got banned buy their way back to how they were by either buying someone else account or by buying all the expansions and game time.

----------


## hillgrant0

I strongly agree with this. If anybody finds a way to get unbanned for testing it out one time please let us know.

----------


## mercules

if you do indeed get unbanned i would advise you to pm those asking nicely for it if you're willing to share. we all know what happens when the method goes public.

----------


## Angerfist

Still u suck blizzards balls big time while u know they read this. Motivate them some more to never restore any account I would say, because since when does the public opinion count?

----------


## mercules

jeez dude. i'm not sucking any balls here and i don't think that's appropriate language for the forums. nevertheless, they are not going to take anything i say as motivation to do anything. you intentionally used an exploit. it's against the tos that you agreed to. the action taken is and was a ban. yes some people get away with exploits for years without any action taken against them, this is because those exploits have a small % chance of you getting banned. this exploit had a 100% chance of getting you banned. all exploits have a chance of getting you banned and you used one. so if you want to continue thinking i'm the bad guy, go ahead. i'm just being realistic and advising others to do the same.

----------


## Angerfist

Realistic in your situation maybe because you duped thousands of cards but speak for yourself instead of forcing you "realistic" opinion upon others. I didn't mean to offend u but your attitude and understanding towards others who might have total different situation going on is just asking for people to see u as "the bad guy".

----------


## mercules

well this will be my final reply as it seems to be getting out of hand. no one is in a different situation. you used an exploit. exploits can get you banned. you got banned. that is all.

----------


## Shadowphyte

> well this will be my final reply as it seems to be getting out of hand. no one is in a different situation. you used an exploit. exploits can get you banned. you got banned. that is all.


This is the same kind of mentality which started WW2 -.-' 

I agree with Angerfist here there should be exceptions!

----------


## buzzler

> Some bugs are minor and do not affect gameplay, but sometimes these bugs can be used to provide an unfair advantage to certain players or to negatively affect the service itself. Factors included in determining an appropriate penalty for knowing exploitation of a bug include:
> 
> Whether or not the exploit is performed intentionally, maliciously, and/or repeatedly
> Whether or not the exploit damages another character, their gameplay, the service itself and/or its economy
> Whether or not an attempt has been made to conceal the exploit's use


Some people are messing up the terms, "an exploit" and "to exploit" are different things. Using a *bug* becomes an *exploitation* only after you *exploit* it, which means *to provide an unfair advantage to certain players or to negatively affect the service itself*. In addition it matters also how severely it was *performed*, not how severely it _could_ have been used.

----------


## MiscGaming

I wrote my third appeal really short saying that unless they unban me I will commit suicide, 30 mins later the police calls on my mobile phone telling me an Irish company contacted them about me not feeling good, so I guess Blizzard do read those appeals after all... I'm still banned though!

----------


## deuro

> I wrote my third appeal really short saying that unless they unban me I will commit suicide, 30 mins later the police calls on my mobile phone telling me an Irish company contacted them about me not feeling good, so I guess Blizzard do read those appeals after all... I'm still banned though!


Lol RL Troll wins at Internet

----------


## Kiermac

> I wrote my third appeal really short saying that unless they unban me I will commit suicide, 30 mins later the police calls on my mobile phone telling me an Irish company contacted them about me not feeling good, so I guess Blizzard do read those appeals after all... I'm still banned though!


oh dam dude thats was my humor for today. I cant stop laughing right now!!!

----------


## buzzler

But watch out, trolling with the police can get you banned IRL.

----------


## grafx

I called blizzard today and they agreed the ban was harsh, and that i just DCed myself. I never duped or tried to gain any advantage. I simply thought curiously to just Dc myself. the phone support rep agreed its a little harsh for an 8 year account with no infractions. He even left a note on my account and said they NEED to review it a 3rd time.

This is blizzards response. 

"Greetings,

This penalty has already been upheld.

Regards,

Blizzard Entertainment

----------


## TheCompleteWeirdo

> I called blizzard today and they agreed the ban was harsh, and that i just DCed myself. I never duped or tried to gain any advantage. I simply thought curiously to just Dc myself. the phone support rep agreed its a little harsh for an 8 year account with no infractions. He even left a note on my account and said they NEED to review it a 3rd time.
> 
> This is blizzards response. 
> 
> "Greetings,
> 
> This penalty has already been upheld.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


That really is sad dude, I can't believe that they'd do something as harsh as this.

----------


## Coda

> That really is sad dude, I can't believe that they'd do something as harsh as this.


How do you get them to appeal your account over the phone? Every time I call them they always say, "Our department does not cover this. You must contact our GM's on our ticketing system."

----------


## Serhawtt

reetings,

Account Name: WoW2
Realm: 
Character Name: 

A user of the above account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole. 

When a harassment report is made, all players involved in the incident are subject to review, which may result in account penalties. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts. 

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at http://us.blizzard.com/support/article/cs .

Account Action: Account Closed

Offense: Bug Exploitation


Lols. Just had both the bankers that I never did the exploit on get permed. Oh well sold most of it away GG blizz

But quick question, On the e-mail I got the title is World of Warcraft - Account Under Review

Is this what yalls said? I am not sure if they just closed the bankers while they investigate or if that is the punishment rolled out.

----------


## nboy

I'm getting the same exact answers from the tickets and phone , they don't investigate anything they just replay with the same auto answers. Those answers must be older then my 4 years account.
That's why they don't ban bots , because they use them aswell  :Cool:

----------


## Serhawtt

> I'm getting the same exact answers from the tickets and phone , they don't investigate anything they just replay with the same auto answers. Those answers must be older then my 4 years account.
> That's why they don't ban bots , because they use them aswell


They are dealing with thousands of these tickets, they don't have the resources to investigate each one. I planned on waiting about two weeks then firing off my ticket.

----------


## Kiermac

This is driving me insane. I didn't even dupe and got banned. Trying to get the account resolved is like Hell. I had my account from day one. Never cheated or anything. With the time and money i spent on all of this and they cant even do anything. Just got my 2nd reply from blizzard 

Hello!

Thank you for your continued correspondence. After an additional thorough review of the action taken against this account, we regret to inform you that we have arrived at the same conclusion and the account action will not be removed under any circumstances.

While we understand that you may have concerns regarding the nature or application of the policies related to this account action, we must reiterate that it is the result of a breach of the Terms of Use (Blizzard Entertainment:World of Warcraft Terms of Use), which all players accept before accessing the game environment.

As this issue has been reviewed by multiple representatives, it is now considered closed. Should you have any questions regarding a different account or issue, please feel free to contact us again. However, further inquiries regarding this issue will no longer receive a reply.

----------


## Serhawtt

> This is driving me insane. I didn't even dupe and got banned. Trying to get the account resolved is like Hell. I had my account from day one. Never cheated or anything. With the time and money i spent on all of this and they cant even do anything. Just got my 2nd reply from blizzard 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for your continued correspondence. After an additional thorough review of the action taken against this account, we regret to inform you that we have arrived at the same conclusion and the account action will not be removed under any circumstances.
> 
> While we understand that you may have concerns regarding the nature or application of the policies related to this account action, we must reiterate that it is the result of a breach of the Terms of Use (Blizzard Entertainment:World of Warcraft Terms of Use), which all players accept before accessing the game environment.
> 
> As this issue has been reviewed by multiple representatives, it is now considered closed. Should you have any questions regarding a different account or issue, please feel free to contact us again. However, further inquiries regarding this issue will no longer receive a reply.


What was the title of the e-mail, where it says world of warcraft -

----------


## grafx

lol identical email i got. they dont review shit

----------


## Serhawtt

> lol identical email i got. they dont review shit


Did the title of your email read that it was under review or that it was an account closure.

----------


## Kiermac

> Did the title of your email read that it was under review or that it was an account closure.


I don't remember because they have cleared that ticket from my History  :Frown:

----------


## shstorm

Anyone get banned after Tuesday?

----------


## TheDefile

Update: Banned now.

----------


## Serhawtt

> Anyone get banned after Tuesday?


I got banned about 2-3 hours ago. So someone tell me, the e-mail you got from blizzard notifying you that you were banned, what did the subject read.

Mine reads

World of Warcraft - Account Under Review

and then in the e-mail says account closure.


I am trying to find out if it's closed while it's under review, or if that was the same e-mail yall got and the decision is already gone through.

----------


## phansawat

this thread from How to do the herb bug please tell me to how to send ticket to bliz and try to get unban xD

----------


## Meursault

> yeah we all are. Its our years of work we put into this. And now its all gone!


This made me chuckle a bit - not so much at the chap who said it but more about how people would still have nothing worthwhile to show for their years of work even if they weren't banned!

----------


## nofeeling

Reading the moronic comments on mmo - champ about this.
They even screenshot comments from OC to show the average rookie how evil the exploiters are and how we deserved the perma's!

No matter my frustration that i lost my 8 year old account,im just proud i did this with you guys!
Those judgmental pricks who are feeling happy about the bans ...well,they can keep buying the gold WE produce,cause let me tell you,this shit only made me more persistant!

Thumbs up to the OP,you may have gotten us all banned but we most definitely appreciate people who share with the community without expecting anything in return!

----------


## Albanuva

> you may have gotten us all banned


All he did was release an exploit, warned people (as well as 100´s more) that this was gonna have consequences.
He did not get one of my disposable accounts banned, I DID by using this method, it was my decision.

Got several accounts cant afford to lose, so of course, none was involved in this exploit. Im not gonna try to appeal this ban, cause i know for sure it will be final.

----------


## kaarebanan

> I got banned about 2-3 hours ago. So someone tell me, the e-mail you got from blizzard notifying you that you were banned, what did the subject read.
> 
> Mine reads
> 
> World of Warcraft - Account Under Review
> 
> and then in the e-mail says account closure.
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out if it's closed while it's under review, or if that was the same e-mail yall got and the decision is already gone through.


mine said account closure in title, nothing about review iirc.

----------


## Serhawtt

> mine said account closure in title, nothing about review iirc.


Good good. Let's hope mine make it out alive. I doubt it saying I f2f traded items but oh well.

----------


## Owneth

Perma on main, gave up giving a ****. Started a new account. I didn't walk away empty handed, I'm sitting on about 1.5 million gold right now, I think I'll be alright  :Smile:  Blizzard... **** you. Your buggy POS software is why this bug happened, not the players. So sincerely **** YOU.  :Smile: 

EDIT:
Oh and Blizz... I will adversely affect your ingame economy and **** over the other players WORSE now than I was originally. I simply lost some levels, not my gold/guilds/etc... Again... **** YOU.

----------


## Starkey2009

> Lol at people complaining they got banned on their main. Its YOUR fault, why would you EVER do such a thing, especially at this magnitude on your main account. your pretty much begging for a ban. Blizzard laughs at your stupidity and cashes in on the new cd keys and gametime you buy.
> 
> 
> Owneth i bet blizzard are sitting there reading your post laughing and drinking your tears as you pay more money to them to play again.


WoW players aren't exactly the brightest bunch of people

----------


## Chinaboy

I think they will start tracing items and gold from the banned chars pretty soon.

----------


## purkkis

Got answer from [email protected]


"but we won't re open any banned accounts."

----------


## D3Boost

> Got answer from [email protected]blizzard.com
> 
> 
> "but we won't re open any banned accounts."


Did you hand type that e-mail or something? it contains a ton of misspelling, i don't think Blizzard e-mail come with any kind of misspelling.

Nonetheless, if you used that kind of exploit on your main account then you clearly deserve a perma ban.

----------


## elixion

MMR Buggers/Exploiters - Just saying' They got what? 24 hours bann and the rating removed but kept the achievements and no biggie? How cruel it sometimes can be..

----------


## sigthenoob

What was the name of the Blizzard GM who sent that mail?

I got the EXACT same email, with the awkward spaces and everything.

----------


## D3Boost

> MMR Buggers/Exploiters - Just saying' They got what? 24 hours bann and the rating removed but kept the achievements and no biggie? How cruel it sometimes can be..


Rbgs / arena rating gets reviewed at the end of the season before giving out rewards (at least that's what they say). Besides, people who queued into mmr exploiters and wintraders also got a 24 hour suspension, even if they weren't actually wintrading but just happened to queue into them.

----------


## purkkis

> Did you hand type that e-mail or something? it contains a ton of misspelling, i don't think Blizzard e-mail come with any kind of misspelling.
> 
> Nonetheless, if you used that kind of exploit on your main account then you clearly deserve a perma ban.


It was from Blizzard,

Brian M
Senior Gamesmaster
Customer Services

----------


## Ic3fuzion

I also really doubt that a Blizzard employee would type so many spelling mistakes in a mail sent to a customer. He even used "wow" instead of World of Warcraft...
It's either fake or Blizzard should fire Brian M and tell him to learn how to ****ing spell.

Edit: when googling Brian M. I saw some other mails where he used the same poor spelling of words, so I guess it's legit. They should seriously fire him, in my opinion :P

----------


## sigthenoob

No, it's true.

I also got an email from the same person "Brian M".

Looks like he was the person on shift or something, and just coped and pasted the same response to everyone who emailed them with this issue.

----------


## Serhawtt

> I think they will start tracing items and gold from the banned chars pretty soon.


They are already doing that. The dupe account was banned in the first ban wave, and my bankers got closed last night. And why are you all surprised it's a generic copy and pasted message? They are getting thousands upon thousands of these tickets that they can't possibly launch investigations into every single one. They are real people, and they are burnt out on dealing with people messaging them with sob stories, and whining, and crying. Any story you can fabricate, I can also guarantee they already heard it two dozen times. Just wait a few weeks and try again

EDIT: By the way, you can reach a certain point of them denying you where your account gets flagged and all continued tickets are immediately black listed.

----------


## skythex

im at this point with my old main account, which got banned with the archa banwave. when i create a new bnet acc and write a ticket about my old main acc, the new bnet acc gets closed

----------


## Romulis2000

Kiermac
Kiermac is offline
Member

Reputation
1
Join Date
Jan 2013
Posts
20	
CoreCoins
0 

If you think creating the name of the toon that got banned and making a post in this thread and claiming your sob story is going to let blizz emplyees see you MUST be telling the truth because your on this exploit site saying so, then your crazy. Anyone else thats creating accounts with the names of your toons that got banned, it wont help your situation.



Trade Feedbacks

Positive
0
Negative
0 







> This is driving me insane. I didn't even dupe and got banned. Trying to get the account resolved is like Hell. I had my account from day one. Never cheated or anything. With the time and money i spent on all of this and they cant even do anything. Just got my 2nd reply from blizzard 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for your continued correspondence. After an additional thorough review of the action taken against this account, we regret to inform you that we have arrived at the same conclusion and the account action will not be removed under any circumstances.
> 
> While we understand that you may have concerns regarding the nature or application of the policies related to this account action, we must reiterate that it is the result of a breach of the Terms of Use (Blizzard Entertainment:World of Warcraft Terms of Use), which all players accept before accessing the game environment.
> 
> As this issue has been reviewed by multiple representatives, it is now considered closed. Should you have any questions regarding a different account or issue, please feel free to contact us again. However, further inquiries regarding this issue will no longer receive a reply.

----------


## phansawat

any first unban yet? or stil no hope

----------


## dorkz

> any first unban yet? or stil no hope


"We now consider this matter closed, and would not look to enter into further communication on the matter."

sadly not.... allway only a "auto-reponse" 

that realy sucks

Edit:

And yes it is clear that they have tons of tickets!

But they replay after 30min... 

I would be more happy if they take 2 days time and watch the case carefully... 

my opinion...

----------


## Tankall

> ... They are getting thousands upon thousands of these tickets that they can't possibly launch investigations into every single one. They are real people, and they are burnt out on dealing with people messaging them with sob stories, and whining, and crying. Any story you can fabricate, I can also guarantee they already heard it two dozen times. Just wait a few weeks and try again


I'm pretty much in agreement with Serhawtt. Customer service employees hear enough shit as it is on a daily basis, increase their normal case volume by... well with this it has to be a very LARGE percentage... and they're just going to put the walls up and wait for the waves of attacks and complaints to dwindle down closer to their normal volume before they even consider looking at individual cases. It's highly unlikely that anyone involved in this exploit will have a ban lifted and that small chance of being unbanned is made even smaller by the fact that right now your little chirp of a complaint is just one in the thousands making up the giant squawk that Blizz customer service is receiving right now.

----------


## wowgamerxx119

Whether you did this only to DC yourself you were ALL forewarned that there would be permanent bans. None of you have the excuse "I didn't know" blizzard doesn't care about your accounts, most of you guys will end up buying another account and it will give blizzard money. This is a business and this is a good move for a business stop crying they don't care.

----------


## D3Boost

> Whether you did this only to DC yourself you were ALL forewarned that there would be permanent bans. None of you have the excuse "I didn't know" blizzard doesn't care about your accounts, most of you guys will end up buying another account and it will give blizzard money. This is a business and this is a good move for a business stop crying they don't care.


Like music to my ears <3

----------


## Dune2000

> Whether you did this only to DC yourself you were ALL forewarned that there would be permanent bans. None of you have the excuse "I didn't know" blizzard doesn't care about your accounts, most of you guys will end up buying another account and it will give blizzard money. This is a business and this is a good move for a business stop crying they don't care.


Aren't they allowed to be sad? They just lost their main account they have been playing on for many many years. Yes its their own fault, yes its their own responsibility, yes its their own stupidity, but they are also humans with emotions and its their way to grief, or to give it a place, to write it off here.

A lot of people does think the same way as you do, don't get me wrong, but they just let them, they can understand how it must feel like to lose a main account, so they let them and don't respond to it.
Sure its your right to respond to it, but I personally would suggest to keep these kind of comments for yourself and rather ignore it in the future or share a supportive comment instead.

Cause after all, less time in wow means more time to spend in the real world, now you still can!  :Smile:

----------


## D3Boost

> share a supportive comment instead


So you're saying we should praise someone who robs a bank and gets caught & sent to prison, alrighttt.

----------


## dorkz

> So you're saying we should praise someone who robs a bank and gets caught & sent to prison, alrighttt.


soooo this is a forum for police officers and legit players, alrighttt.

----------


## grafx

> So you're saying we should praise someone who robs a bank and gets caught & sent to prison, alrighttt.


cause robbing a bank and putting others in danger and a traumatizing experience is the same as disconnecting urself in a video game. Give me a break.

Many people were told by a friend "hey try this out! u can DC urself" and literally had no intention besides that and lost years and years of progress.

----------


## Mit0

Hey mates,

have to say sth here. It clearly not blizzards fault, that my acc got banned. But i can't understand the sense in banning ur account, saying, wish to get u back as a player, just add a new wow account to ur bnet..?!

They want to get rid of persons which exploit..ok..they want to make money with everybody, wether they exploit or not. But they are banning u, cause u did sth bad, saying in the same sentence, that u should play again...

This doesn't make sense at all..in my opinion. If they ban u..letting u beg for ur account, and letting u tell how sorry u are and stuff..they could just take a look, wether they can rollback u (cause u havn't sold anything, while u were just trying it out).

If they could rollback u..they should do that, mark ur account as warned and give it back to u. 

If they can't cause they would have to check throught thousands of people cause u sold or gave the stuff away, ur account should stay banned.

I know, these guys have to work pretty much these days, reviewing all the posts of banned persons in here^^ But in my opinion this would have more effect, then just banning everyone 4 ever  :Wink:

----------


## grafx

They don't care. Even blizzard phone support told me it was ridiculous but their was nothing he can do. You can't speak to anyone on the phone that can help you, and their ingame support is completely ridiculous as ****. I just DCed myself. I never even took advantage or duped or anything and i lost my 8 year account. Again, they dont care

----------


## D3Boost

> Hey mates,
> 
> have to say sth here. It clearly not blizzards fault, that my acc got banned. But i can't understand the sense in banning ur account, saying, wish to get u back as a player, just add a new wow account to ur bnet..?!
> 
> They want to get rid of persons which exploit..ok..they want to make money with everybody, wether they exploit or not. But they are banning u, cause u did sth bad, saying in the same sentence, that u should play again...
> 
> This doesn't make sense at all..in my opinion. If they ban u..letting u beg for ur account, and letting u tell how sorry u are and stuff..they could just take a look, wether they can rollback u (cause u havn't sold anything, while u were just trying it out).
> 
> If they could rollback u..they should do that, mark ur account as warned and give it back to u. 
> ...


I don't think you've read the important part of Blizzard's ToS. Exploiting leads to account closure. Besides, you should also read the line which says that Blizzard has the right to ban your account with or without reason.

So they can argue in both ways.

Regardless of whether you knew you were exploiting or not. Ignorance is not an excuse, applies to RL as well.




> They don't care. Even blizzard phone support told me it was ridiculous but their was nothing he can do. You can't speak to anyone on the phone that can help you, and their ingame support is completely ridiculous as ****.* I just DCed myself.* I never even took advantage or duped or anything and i lost my 8 year account. Again, they dont care


That's the whole exploit.

----------


## Mit0

> I don't think you've read the important part of Blizzard's ToS. Exploiting leads to account closure. Besides, you should also read the line which says that Blizzard has the right to ban your account with or without reason.
> 
> So they can argue in both ways.
> 
> Regardless of whether you knew you were exploiting or not. Ignorance is not an excuse, applies to RL as well.



I know what blizz can do,,just wrote, what i would advise them to do^^ durely they won'T, but this would be the better way in my opinion  :Wink:

----------


## Dune2000

> Hey mates,
> 
> have to say sth here. It clearly not blizzards fault, that my acc got banned. But i can't understand the sense in banning ur account, saying, wish to get u back as a player, just add a new wow account to ur bnet..?!
> 
> They want to get rid of persons which exploit..ok..they want to make money with everybody, wether they exploit or not. But they are banning u, cause u did sth bad, saying in the same sentence, that u should play again...
> 
> This doesn't make sense at all..in my opinion. If they ban u..letting u beg for ur account, and letting u tell how sorry u are and stuff..they could just take a look, wether they can rollback u (cause u havn't sold anything, while u were just trying it out).
> 
> If they could rollback u..they should do that, mark ur account as warned and give it back to u. 
> ...


This customer service representative is just giving an option; that you could create a new World of Warcraft account on your old battlenet without it being influenced by your previous account.
Also I don't think they banned the cheaters to make them re-sub, they banned them to send out a strong message for those who are using exploits at this present day; its serious business now, if you decide to cheat, you risk for a perm ban and there is no way back to get your account back ever again. So be warned I'd say.

Sure blizzard wouldn't want to lose you as a customer, and ofcourse they hope you'll come back. But its most unlikely you will use exploits again on your "Main", thats for sure  :Wink:  and hopefully they just turned you into a honest player from now on!

----------


## D3Boost

> they banned them to send out a strong message for those who are using exploits at this present day; its serious business now


Always was srs bzns, just never was in such huge ban waves.

----------


## shstorm

Anyone get banned today? Trying to establish when this ban wave is over.

----------


## grafx

If you did this exploit and ur not banned. create a new wow account and get ur character the f*ck off it asap if u value it

----------


## mercules

pretty sure everyone got banned from using it.

----------


## TeoG

It's all about sending a message; by banning you blizzard have ensured you're never gonna exploit again  :Smile:  if they simply rolled you back or unbanned you, you'd expect the same treatment in the future and therefore be more likely to re-exploit

----------


## Lavira

> It's all about sending a message; by banning you blizzard have ensured you're never gonna exploit again  if they simply rolled you back or unbanned you, you'd expect the same treatment in the future and therefore be more likely to re-exploit


How exactly have they ensured people are never gunna exploit again? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  anyone can just make a new account, one which they most likely care less about, and get shit rolling full steam from there..
More likely is the fact that those people who "just" dc'ed, if allowed back after a certain amount of time, would not dare as much as to even look at this site simply due to the scare.

----------


## D3Boost

Let's lock this topic, enough whining. Get a new account & get over it.

----------


## shstorm

I have a feeling the second my membership renews for a month the ban hammer will strike.

----------


## dorkz

> Let's lock this topic, enough whining. Get a new account & get over it.


your Main was not banned, right?

----------


## stasisff

Guy in guild. "WTF is there no scribes anymore" My response :"Blizzard ban hammered them all"

----------


## dontasksmiles

> your Main was not banned, right?


Why would you do such a huge exploit, which was guaranteed to lead to a ban, on your main account?
The account I did the duping on, although it was a small amount since I found it late, is still alive.
Did 30 scroll of wisdom cd resets, and 6 cards.

----------


## D3Boost

> your Main was not banned, right?


Rofl, I didn't even use this exploit by any way, shape or form because it was so obvious Blizzard would perma ban whoever used it. Anything related to duping is 1000% perma ban - forget about your account if caught.

This thread has pretty much gone to 85 pages of "i got banned".

----------


## Frosty1989

Bliizard did an amazing job with this exploit. They will get lot of money with ppl getting new CD-keys and when another exploit get released everybody will be scared and most wont use it.

So your guys can forget your banned accounts cause they wont unban it.

----------


## wontgiveup

I'm banned since 3 days, I've contacted Blizz by phone, mail, support ticket, same answer : account closed forever.

I just DC myself, dupe 2 items in bank guild, skip 3 daily CD's , i did not make any profit with this, I've just tested and gone back to normal activity, i play since 2006 without any problem, not a single warm on my account. Blizz should make a difference between test an exploit and abuse of this exploit, this is really not the same thing.

They have just reviewed my account but as they analyse it like stupid monkeys, as for them use an exploit for 5 minuts is cheating like hell, of course their answer is still the same : account closed forever.

What do they really think? most of the real cheaters are not stupid like people who just want to test an exploit, real cheaters have many accounts to test and exploit, honest people have tested it on their main account, that proove these kind of people are not real cheaters in my eyes.

What i can read on their TOS is that closure account may appears only if you abuse of a bug, if you repet several times a bug and if it impacts economy and other players and only if you have already many warms on your account, obviously they reply and talk about their TOS but they don't respect their own rules.

They feel like GOD, they think people can't do anything against them but they are wrong and i won't give up, what they do against customers is out of law, they can't abuse of their power like this and steal hundred of hours spent on this game. We are players but first we are customers and we have some rights and if we didn't make any damage using this exploit that means they ban us for something without any consequences.

Sorry for my bad english, i try to do my best  :Smile:

----------


## Romulis2000

Before the account that got banned WAS banned mine did auto renew then BAM lol. But mine was lifted as ive stated before.




> I have a feeling the second my membership renews for a month the ban hammer will strike.

----------


## D3Boost

> I'm banned since 3 days, I've contacted Blizz by phone, mail, support ticket, same answer : account closed forever.
> 
> I just DC myself, dupe 2 items in bank guild, skip 3 daily CD's , i did not make any profit with this, I've just tested and gone back to normal activity, i play since 2006 without any problem, not a single warm on my account. Blizz should make a difference between test an exploit and abuse of this exploit, this is really not the same thing.
> 
> They have just reviewed my account but as they analyse it like stupid monkeys, *as for them use an exploit for 5 minuts is cheating like hell*, of course their answer is still the same : account closed forever.
> 
> What do they really think? most of the real cheaters are not stupid like people who just want to test an exploit, real cheaters have many accounts to test and exploit, honest people have tested it on their main account, that proove these kind of people are not real cheaters in my eyes.
> 
> *What i can read on their TOS is that closure account may appears only if you abuse of a bug, if you repet several times a bug and if it impacts economy and other players and only if you have already many warms on your account, obviously they reply and talk about their TOS but they don't respect their own rules.*
> ...


I highly suggest you read their ToS again regarding account closure. It doesn't matter how long you used the exploit, you exploited that's about it. Once again, their ToS (which you agreed to) clearly says any use for exploit is bannable and can lead to permanent account closure.

And once again, if you read their ToS close enough, they clearly state that they have the right to ban your account WITH or WITHOUT reason.

You agreed to that ToS.

----------


## Lavira

> We are players but first we are customers and we have some rights


As an accountholder you have no "rights" whatsoever. You signed them over the moment you made the deal with the devil im afraid :Smile:

----------


## wowgamerxx119

> I'm banned since 3 days, I've contacted Blizz by phone, mail, support ticket, same answer : account closed forever.
> 
> I just DC myself, dupe 2 items in bank guild, skip 3 daily CD's , i did not make any profit with this, I've just tested and gone back to normal activity, i play since 2006 without any problem, not a single warm on my account. Blizz should make a difference between test an exploit and abuse of this exploit, this is really not the same thing.
> 
> They have just reviewed my account but as they analyse it like stupid monkeys, as for them use an exploit for 5 minuts is cheating like hell, of course their answer is still the same : account closed forever.
> 
> What do they really think? most of the real cheaters are not stupid like people who just want to test an exploit, real cheaters have many accounts to test and exploit, honest people have tested it on their main account, that proove these kind of people are not real cheaters in my eyes.
> 
> What i can read on their TOS is that closure account may appears only if you abuse of a bug, if you repet several times a bug and if it impacts economy and other players and only if you have already many warms on your account, obviously they reply and talk about their TOS but they don't respect their own rules.
> ...


Well you did an EXPLOIT which is against blizzard TOS and also in the TOS blizzard can ban you for whatever they want, they need no reason; they can ban you because they don't like your name or because you hate puppies either way they don't care, you can keep calling it will just be a waste of your time.

----------


## CryptoCombat

Yeah, I didn't see this banwave coming at all...

----------


## skythex

wait 2 weeks and write ticket that you got hacked, your chance for unban will be higher

----------


## phansawat

> wait 2 weeks and write ticket that you got hacked, your chance for unban will be higher


thought they checking u ip

----------


## trancehax

All the crying about being banned is funny, you knew what you signed up for when you did it.

----------


## mercules

> wait 2 weeks and write ticket that you got hacked, your chance for unban will be higher


aye do this and your chances will be multiplied by at least 2. wait what was 0 x2 again?

----------


## wowgamerxx119

> wait 2 weeks and write ticket that you got hacked, your chance for unban will be higher


I have lost two main accounts to being in RAoV they put a note on their so no matter what they will not unban you i have tried it all, best you guys start fresh on new accounts good luck next time, perhaps now you won't try exploits on your main accounts

----------


## shstorm

> Before the account that got banned WAS banned mine did auto renew then BAM lol. But mine was lifted as ive stated before.



How was it unbanned? And I just have a VERY strange feeling that this is how it will play out. How soon after renewing was your ban?

----------


## Bakdoor

> Rofl, I didn't even use this exploit by any way, shape or form because it was so obvious Blizzard would perma ban whoever used it. Anything related to duping is 1000% perma ban - forget about your account if caught.
> 
> This thread has pretty much gone to 85 pages of "i got banned".


This, pretty much.

I'm amazed at how many people lost their main and/or valuable accounts over this. 

You needn't more than a couple of firing braincells to have figured out that blizzard would come down hard on a public dupe of this magnitude. To those of you who made a killing on disposable accounts, well played.

To those of you who lost 8-year old main accounts, call it idiot tax. Now you know better and it could have been worse. You could have been one of the guys who DC'ed because a friend told you to try it. Not only did they pay the idiot tax, they also have to live with having retarded friends.

----------


## mercules

and Bakdoor wins the internet.

----------


## HeartWorm

also had alot of fun Dc other players  :Big Grin:  But really... permban for making a few players DC?

----------


## Kiermac

> Kiermac
> Kiermac is offline
> Member
> 
> Reputation
> 1
> Join Date
> Jan 2013
> Posts
> ...



Hey noob. First of all i didn't make my character with the same name that my account got banned. And second the reason i am on this site because when i got banned on my account for actually not doing anything,so my friend told me check this forum out, because blizzard will not post anything on forums.I and some other people didn't even exploit. Get ur facts straight up before you attack someone thats all. And i like how you took your time to go look for some character with the same name.

----------


## Dune2000

> ...Get ur fax straight up before you attack someone thats all.


Yeah dude, get your fax right!

----------


## Romulis2000

damn, thought i had all my fax in order guess ill have to re fax..wheres the damn fax number again

hmmmmm.......(And i like how you took your time to go look for some character with the same name.)<-----im sure one of those accounts are yours. 




> Yeah dude, get your fax right!

----------


## Kiermac

hmmmmm.......(And i like how you took your time to go look for some character with the same name.)<-----im sure one of those accounts are yours.[/QUOTE]

If you really think so sure! I actually don't have any account with that name at all. I saw it in game once and just used it on here!

----------


## trancehax

I love SoR accounts, made $1400 from selling gold in a single day, thanks Blizzard!

----------


## Owneth

> Lol at people complaining they got banned on their main. Its YOUR fault, why would you EVER do such a thing, especially at this magnitude on your main account. your pretty much begging for a ban. Blizzard laughs at your stupidity and cashes in on the new cd keys and gametime you buy.
> 
> 
> Owneth i bet blizzard are sitting there reading your post laughing and drinking your tears as you pay more money to them to play again.



You're right Aestysu. Thanks! How's trolling going for you? They made $35 off me. That's SO MUCH money!!! I don't know if I can handle it...

Oh I just sold 1.5 million gold also. (Over $700) It paid for the keys and my time botting the rest back up to 90 like I did originally 90x11.  :Smile:

----------


## trancehax

> You're right Aestysu. Thanks! How's trolling going for you?


He's not trolling, simply stating the facts and laughing at the butthurt.

----------


## kallekiller132

> They made $35 off me.


How did u get it for $35? =o

----------


## misterneko

your ticket has been escalated.

what that means?

----------


## kallekiller132

> your ticket has been escalated.
> 
> what that means?


Found this on the bnet forum.

What that means is a first line GM has reviewed your ticket, and what you are asking for is within policy, but needs to be done by a specialist. Your ticket is now in the specialist queue, and the specialist will answer you about whether it was possible to grant your request or not.

and

(From support forum agent)Neo, in your case you have a very specific issue they are working in a group. Escalated means the ticket has been placed in that queue to be worked with others with the exact same issue.
They are trying to get to all of these as quickly as possible, but it may take some time still.
I do see your petition, it is open, and it is in the appropriate spot for attention.

Btw, what did u write in ur ticket?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Skuubah

Hmm do guild banks have a play in this? Did it on a dummy account. Threw the cards in a gbank one of my mains Alts has, then took them out on another account which is now holding them. Disbanded the gbank after the fact. Would my main account be under risk or no?

----------


## phansawat

this thread getting bigger & bigger blizz probaly log in every day and read everyone comment

----------


## phansawat

> Hmm do guild banks have a play in this? Did it on a dummy account. Threw the cards in a gbank one of my mains Alts has, then took them out on another account which is now holding them. Disbanded the gbank after the fact. Would my main account be under risk or no?


i see some people got banned on 2/3 account or something 1 on account he was duping then other alt account wear just used to sell these card & also gettin hit by banwave there is still people getting ban everyday if i am right, like bliz is showing no mercy lol

----------


## buzzler

> have to say sth here. It clearly not blizzards fault, that my acc got banned. But i can't understand the sense in banning ur account, saying, wish to get u back as a player, just add a new wow account to ur bnet..?!
> 
> They want to get rid of persons which exploit..ok..they want to make money with everybody, wether they exploit or not. But they are banning u, cause u did sth bad, saying in the same sentence, that u should play again...


a) They want to give you a punishment, having to pay more, lose your characters and gold.
b) People who exploit more seriously could open other accounts anyway, so banning whole bnet account would not be very efficient.
c) And of course they like to get more money too.

----------


## Skuubah

Yeah I can tell blizzard is going hardcore with bans. I'm just concerned if my mains account is at risk just because of using the gbank. Main account didn't touch any of the cards period. Just one dummy to use the exploit, gbanked, then another dummy to take them out and disbanded bank. Since you know they are tracing down these cards

----------


## Dune2000

> i see some people got banned on 2/3 account or something 1 on account he was duping then other alt account wear just used to sell these card & also gettin hit by banwave there is still people getting ban everyday if i am right, like bliz is showing no mercy lol


Your not making me feel comfortable..

----------


## googlebee

My advice to any of you that used it and WEREN'T banned, is to transfer whatever most important Main you have, off that acct and on to another. They aren;t banning Battle.net acts, simply the account.

The Archa Banwave had some aftershocks if people remember, for a few weeks. SO this could possibly not be over...yet.

I had the chance to do this as the toon I did the exploiting with was not my main, but on the same acct. Sure wish Id spent that money now lol.

-GB

----------


## shstorm

I guess people are just going to have to justify paying for the transfer or not. It isn't worth it in my case, but those of you who have years racked up might want to do that. Hopefully you have MoP on another license.

----------


## Naulii

1) Blizzard found Dupe Bug
2) Blizzard bans Duper
3) ???
4) Blizzard Dance Party; Rave Party 1997 - YouTube

----------


## berryman13

Very happy I see this now and not sooner, I would have been tempted to do it and probably banned.

----------


## Nanda

So did anyone make good profit from this? Or were the items removed and gold deleted if you did it on 2nd account and stored it in your guild bank?

----------


## Genetyk

After the ban (life) the items duped is on the GBank , but it's bug .
GameMaster doesnt repair this ..

----------


## jmulhern345help

anyone who did this and thought they wouldn't get banned is a dumb****.

1. public forum
2. obvious as ****
3. mass amounts of people


you are ****en retarded and i hope u get banned.

----------


## HaRdCoR3

> 1) Blizzard found Dupe Bug
> 2) Blizzard bans Duper
> 3) ???
> 4) Blizzard Dance Party; Rave Party 1997 - YouTube


Shiiit...Made my day  :Big Grin:

----------


## crackillar

Any of you with old accounts with alot of achieves/mounts that aren't going to resub hit me up with what you had might be willing to buy the banned bnet account thanks

----------


## drpwnage77

Nice kid cudi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nofeeling

He doesnt want the accounts so he can try and unban them.
He obviously wants them to attach a new account under the same bnet,taking advantage of all the rare mounts/pets,achievos.

----------


## Teveel

> He stated that he wants to buy the BANNED accounts. 
> I'm just warning others that unbanning these have a VERY slim chance. So don't waste money on them.


Depends on what crackillar meant but if he meant a bnet account that itself isn't banned but the wow accounts are then what nofeeling said makes sense and is what I assume crackillar is after.

----------


## Meursault

To be fair - I too would be keen to hear from anybody who's packing it in and had anything worthwhile.

Feel free to PM me an armory link  :Big Grin:

----------


## wontgiveup

Blizz must feel like GOD to put in prison people who have stolen an orange..

----------


## dorkz

So i gave up now... i will buy for 35€ the full set of expansions and will level again up via RAF. So **** of blizz....

----------


## nofeeling

The only thing that i managed to re claim so far from my main permanently banned account,is the original character names.Any effort besides this has proven to be futile.

_Hello Michael,

Thank you for your response. 
Character names on a banned account are treated as being inactive. As the account closure of “*******” is permanent we will be able to free up the names for use on your new WOW account.
Once you have created new characters please contact our Game Master Team via an in-game ticket and we will be able to follow up on your request. I have already set the necessary account notes to avoid any confusion in this matter. The reason why I am not releasing the names immediately is to avoid them being taken by another player in the meantime.

If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us again.
I shall remain at your disposal for any further inquiries you may have.

With best regards,

*****
Senior Customer Service Representative
Blizzard Entertainment Europe
http://eu.blizzard.com/support_

----------


## wontgiveup

You do what they wanted  :Smile:  GG Blizz, best stealer ever..

----------


## gippy

i think we need to introduce a new feature, a sad song will play every time someone mentions 'they wont unban, one time, why not 72 hours or from day one' in the thread

----------


## Heretic

Terrorific...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## gkelter

Knowing some of Omo's history and knowing what his intentions obviously were.... He had a falling out with RAoV for something they did to him, or more likely refused to share with him after he put in work to help them achieve it as is very common with those assh*les.... He probably helped them flesh out this dupe when the stuff done in the original video was discovered. My guess is that it was discovered LONG ago. He probably was cheated out of the final steps of the dupe and decided to let ownedcore's more brilliant minds figure out the last of the steps and destroy the work and profits of the more selfish RAoV members. Personally, I knew the moment this thread went up that it would turn out to be a working dupe within a short period of time and I STRONGLY assumed that it was already being used to profit by RAoV for some time... therefore, I didn't come anywhere near it, not even as far as thinking about which account I wanted to try milling the herb with. 

Now, with that being said... I do feel sorry for all the people who found this thread in its pre-dupe form when it was just a rollback and a visual bug, especially if they had no knowledge of who Omo or RAoV is.... I could definitely see myself messing with the bugged herb if it wasn't guaranteed to be such a big deal, but I understand why people like grafx wouldn't have seen this coming. Sorry to everyone that just DC'd and saw that the beginning process worked. If you did it before the thread blew up with knowledge of profession cooldown resets and actual duping you really don't deserve a permanent ban although you're going to have to live with it sticking. As everyone is basically saying, you should expect a ban any time you exploit... but it's understandable that you didn't see a perma coming in this case if you were an "early adopter" without knowledge of the people you got the info from.

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Knowing some of Omo's history and knowing what his intentions obviously were.... He had a falling out with RAoV for something they did to him, or more likely refused to share with him after he put in work to help them achieve it as is very common with those assh*les.... He probably helped them flesh out this dupe when the stuff done in the original video was discovered. My guess is that it was discovered LONG ago. He probably was cheated out of the final steps of the dupe and decided to let ownedcore's more brilliant minds figure out the last of the steps and destroy the work and profits of the more selfish RAoV members. Personally, I knew the moment this thread went up that it would turn out to be a working dupe within a short period of time and I STRONGLY assumed that it was already being used to profit by RAoV for some time... therefore, I didn't come anywhere near it, not even as far as thinking about which account I wanted to try milling the herb with. 
> 
> Now, with that being said... I do feel sorry for all the people who found this thread in its pre-dupe form when it was just a rollback and a visual bug, especially if they had no knowledge of who Omo or RAoV is.... I could definitely see myself messing with the bugged herb if it wasn't guaranteed to be such a big deal, but I understand why people like grafx wouldn't have seen this coming. Sorry to everyone that just DC'd and saw that the beginning process worked. If you did it before the thread blew up with knowledge of profession cooldown resets and actual duping you really don't deserve a permanent ban although you're going to have to live with it sticking. As everyone is basically saying, you should expect a ban any time you exploit... but it's understandable that you didn't see a perma coming in this case if you were an "early adopter" without knowledge of the people you got the info from.


Are these assumptions?

----------


## Genetyk

> You won't be able to unban these accounts banned with the exploit. Blizzard do not unban accounts that use exploits like this. 
> 
> This exploit is viewed as pretty much "im gonna purposly dupe shit" so i doubt they will unban anyone. 
> 
> If they do. It's a one in a thousand chance.


*[email protected] isn't for dogs.*

----------


## HeartWorm

> The only thing that i managed to re claim so far from my main permanently banned account,is the original character names.Any effort besides this has proven to be futile.
> 
> _Hello Michael,
> 
> Thank you for your response. 
> Character names on a banned account are treated as being inactive. As the account closure of “*******” is permanent we will be able to free up the names for use on your new WOW account.
> Once you have created new characters please contact our Game Master Team via an in-game ticket and we will be able to follow up on your request. I have already set the necessary account notes to avoid any confusion in this matter. The reason why I am not releasing the names immediately is to avoid them being taken by another player in the meantime.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us again.
> ...



I have wrote a ticket about this and they say that they cant unlock any names from a locked account  :Frown:

----------


## Dune2000

> I have wrote a ticket about this and they say that they cant unlock any names from a locked account


He said he can. He haven't unlocked the name yet so others won't take it. You have to make a ticket when you're ready to name change, they will make the name available than.

----------


## HeartWorm

Good morning XXXXXXX

I am sorry to say that the names related to the account will remain locked with it so I am afraid they can not be made available again.

You are free to try variants of the names if you like to see if they are available. Hope this clears things up for you.

Have a great day and thanks for your ticket!

Regards
Game Master Kryptarizoth

----------


## Dune2000

> Good morning XXXXXXX
> 
> I am sorry to say that the names related to the account will remain locked with it so I am afraid they can not be made available again.
> 
> You are free to try variants of the names if you like to see if they are available. Hope this clears things up for you.
> 
> Have a great day and thanks for your ticket!
> 
> Regards
> Game Master Kryptarizoth


You should ask nofeeling if he has the Senior's GM's name who wrote him the email. Also I would write in your other letter saying that a Senior Customer Service Rep. has wrote this before "Character names on a banned account are treated as being inactive. When account closure is permanent we will be able to free up the names for use on your new WOW account." again, this according a Senior Customer Service Representative! 

You have been written by a Game Master (not a senior one); I think you can reach the Senior customer service via this mail: [email protected]

----------


## Angerfist

First human personalized response I got, from [email protected]




> Greetings ******,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> While I can understand you find this action harsh and unfair; I’m afraid to the contrary of what you seem to believe we take exploitation – of any scale very seriously. Sometimes it might be hard for us to be able to action exploitation; but in this case the evidence was very clear for all people who were involved.
> 
> ...


This is so unfair.... I r wary maddddddzzzz

----------


## misterneko

if someone who have an older account with achievs & mounts dont want keep playing anymore, PM me.

Thinking of leveling a new toon from zero...


ugh...

----------


## wontgiveup

I had several human's answers by email, several humans at phone, and account still closed of course.. each time they remind me that they are worry to close my account forever.. i don't care about monkey's worries...i'm upset about this situation, i'm upset when i read blizz forum where the best blizz sucker's balls enjoy every ban, they enjoy more for old accounts... honestly i begin to realize that this ban could be a chance more than i thought

----------


## Meursault

Would that mean that they wouldn't delete a license either by the by?

Offer still standing:
I would be keen to hear from anybody who's packing it in and had anything on their banned account.
Feel free to PM me an armory link of your banned main and we can natter on Skype about a deal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huddi79

For our German speaking Users.
Wrote an E-Mail to: "[email protected]" and received this Message from the Customer Support.




> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX
> 
> wir verstehen Ihre Bedenken und ich versichere Ihnen, dass wir Ihre Ausführungen gelesen und an die für die Untersuchungen verantwortliche Abteilung weitergeleitet haben. An der Accountschließung wird sich höhstwahrscheinlich jedoch nichts ändern, da möchte ich Ihnen auch keine falschen Hoffnungen machen.
> Alle weiteren Informationen zu der Sperre werde Ihnen demnächst mitgeteilt.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> 
> Mxxxxxxx B.
> Senior Customer Services
> ...

----------


## misterneko

> I had several human's answers by email, several humans at phone, and account still closed of course.. each time they remind me that they are worry to close my account forever.. i don't care about monkey's worries...i'm upset about this situation, i'm upset when i read blizz forum where the best blizz sucker's balls enjoy every ban, they enjoy more for old accounts... honestly i begin to realize that this ban could be a chance more than i thought


well, we know the truth men, our accounts just are priceless to us... to them, just a bussiness.

----------


## deuro

So is this hot fixed or still working?

----------


## Lavira

> So is this hot fixed or still working?


Surely you are just kidding now? :Cool:

----------


## nerfmeplease

If they are telling you they cant unlock names from banned accounts, you need to find a new GM to talk to. I had them release my name from my OOOLD account (banned in glider wave at beginning of BC), took him under 1 minute on the phone to release the name and for me to create a character with that name to save it. All they do is change one letter in the name or change the name to random letters for you.

----------


## Sarick

Greetings xxxxx,


Thank you for contacting us. An additional review of the action taken against the Diablo III account on (##BATTLENETnameHERE##) has been completed. We have confirmed our initial findings, and the account action will not be reversed or changed.

Actions are based on the violation's severity and take previous violations into consideration. This action was taken in accordance with the Terms of Use (Blizzard Entertainment: Blizzard Legal Documentation) and our Diablo III Policies http://eu.battle.net/support/en/arti...o-iii-policies, which all players acknowledge and agree to before logging into the game.

We understand that these policies may seem harsh but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to enjoy their time in Diablo III. Thank you for respecting our position.

Kind Regards
Nilla
Senior Game Master
Customer Services Blizzard Entertainment 
http://eu.battle.net/support 


Check at this copy paste fail. It came like that.

----------


## skyserver

> So is this hot fixed or still working?


I would rep you if I could  :Wink: 
BTW I'm sorry for all of you who lost the account.

----------


## nerfmeplease

> Greetings xxxxx,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. An additional review of the action taken against the Diablo III account on (##BATTLENETnameHERE##) has been completed. We have confirmed our initial findings, and the account action will not be reversed or changed.
> 
> Actions are based on the violation's severity and take previous violations into consideration. This action was taken in accordance with the Terms of Use (Blizzard Entertainment: Blizzard Legal Documentation) and our Diablo III Policies http://eu.battle.net/support/en/arti...o-iii-policies, which all players acknowledge and agree to before logging into the game.
> 
> We understand that these policies may seem harsh but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to enjoy their time in Diablo III. Thank you for respecting our position.
> 
> ...


I would be making a scene about that if i were you. seriously lazy.

----------


## Coda

> Would that mean that they wouldn't delete a license either by the by?
> 
> Offer still standing:
> I would be keen to hear from anybody who's packing it in and had anything on their banned account.
> Feel free to PM me an armory link of your banned main and we can natter on Skype about a deal


Your inbox is full =(

----------


## Meursault

> Your inbox is full =(


As is yours now - doh! All cleared out now - give me a shout when you get this. M

----------


## Naulii

German Blue Post:

Hier gibt es lediglich zu sagen, dass es sich hierbei um einen sehr spezifischen Exploit handelte, über den man nicht "einfach so stolpert". Wer ihn ausgenutzt hat, tat dies mit Absicht.

I try to Translate:

Here is only to say that is a very specific Exploit you do not just stumble across. Who took advantage of him, did so on purpose.

----------


## nofeeling

Regarding the people who do not seem to get their original names back.

Try emailing the Head GM's or seniors as they call themselves.Normal GM's are being lazy most of the time and are less helpfull than senior game masters.
Upon contacting their customer support with the email you can find on previous pages,they will set up notes on banned accounts so ingame GM's can retrieve your names without causing any trouble at all!

Hope this helps!

----------


## g1teglover

> Greetings xxxxx,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. An additional review of the action taken against the Diablo III account on (##BATTLENETnameHERE##) has been completed. We have confirmed our initial findings, and the account action will not be reversed or changed.
> 
> Actions are based on the violation's severity and take previous violations into consideration. This action was taken in accordance with the Terms of Use (Blizzard Entertainment: Blizzard Legal Documentation) and our Diablo III Policies http://eu.battle.net/support/en/arti...o-iii-policies, which all players acknowledge and agree to before logging into the game.
> 
> We understand that these policies may seem harsh but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to enjoy their time in Diablo III. Thank you for respecting our position.
> 
> ...


I'd be outraged if that's the message they sent me, and then would be demanding that since they sent that message, that they have banned the wrong person.

----------


## teyron

look at all you suckers feeding blizzard another 50$

this is exactly why they implemented account wide mounts and stuff, so they could milk you guys

----------


## Dune2000

I know the company I work for hates negative publicity, they always bend down for threats like "I am going to write the newspaper" "I am going to contact the TV program X".
Maybe you all should unite and make a threat too? And if they don't listen than find a newspaper or big website together and do your story? I am sure they will be interested in news and drama :P

- Mass ban people /cough wrongly, even people who payed hundreds of dollars on their account like buying mounts and pets, without even a warning
- Replying well written mails with standard WRONG templates.

Its just a thought with you guys who are banned.

ps: Please don't reply with "But its their own fault" cause we know that already by now :P

----------


## Tmass

How do they actually notice everyone that used this exploit? they are looking into,what exactly?

----------


## nofeeling

They dont go for it manually,they simply set certain parameters and then scan pretty much everyone's actions on client.

----------


## wontgiveup

> Maybe you all should unite and make a threat too? And if they don't listen than find a newspaper or big website together and do your story? I am sure they will be interested in news and drama :P


I agree with this, most of people who used this exploit did not impact the game ( just DC, dupe 2 or 3 items to test and maybe reset a few dailys CD's also ).

Also most of people who tried this have used this on their main account, 7 or 8 years old account without any warm before.

Action taken by Blizzard is disproportionate, they abuse of their power, they feel untouchable, they can steal your account, the time you spent on it, and finaly your money. Which company act like this with his customers??? Which company doesn't care about customers like this? Blizzard is the only company i know who act like this, they feel like they are above the law, Blizzard can be attacked by customers, this is totaly possible, i hope one day they will pay for what they have done. Imagine 50.000 people against Blizzard... they will be forced to cancel this mass permaban..

----------


## Sarick

> I agree with this, most of people who used this exploit did not impact the game ( just DC, dupe 2 or 3 items to test and maybe reset a few dailys CD's also ).
> 
> Also most of people who tried this have used this on their main account, 7 or 8 years old account without any warm before.
> 
> Action taken by Blizzard is disproportionate, they abuse of their power, they feel untouchable, they can steal your account, the time you spent on it, and finaly your money. Which company act like this with his customers??? Which company doesn't care about customers like this? Blizzard is the only company i know who act like this, they feel like they are above the law, Blizzard can be attacked by customers, this is totaly possible, i hope one day they will pay for what they have done. Imagine 50.000 people against Blizzard... they will be forced to cancel this mass permaban..


They are not stealing anything. Its their account and they give you privileges to use it. Also they did not abuse any of their powers as you agreed the ToS.

----------


## grafx

I literally didn't even dupe. I simply DCed myself and was like "cool" and went about my normal play. I never took advantage of anything with this bug. I gained NOTHING. not even an extra herb or scroll and i was perma closed and apparently they reviewed it 3 times and its "conclusive" i was exploiting in a serious manner. Everytime I ticket now i get the EXACT SAME response "this has been upheld"

----------


## Serhawtt

I understand banning the account that the exploit was done on, but they also perm banned the accounts I sent the materials to. Used 1 account to make the decks, then mailed it to 2 other accounts. All 3 permed. I don't care really, because I made far more money to cover this 10 fold. But still seems weird banning accounts that did not participate in the exploit,

----------


## TheCompleteWeirdo

I've been playing this game since 2008, I'll admit my account history is bad, I got my final warning awhile ago so I was being careful with what I said and who I said it to, I saw this post on ownedcore when it very first came out, I didn't know that you could reset profession CD's when I saw it, but I knew that I had to go DC a few friends with it, I never really thought that they would lay down the law on this, I just thought they'd hotfix it real quick. I was wrong, I never profited off of this either like most of the people that used this and I didn't plan to, I remember the good old RBG's me and my friend ran every Tuesday, I was having a blast with the game and was ready to run them on Tuesday, but I ended up getting banned on Monday 8:30 central time, this has kind of broken me considering how much time I've spent on this game and all the good memories I've had on it with my buddies, If anyone from Blizzard is reading this I think that you should unban the people who simply tried this out and keep whoever was making ridiculous profits off of this banned, I don't plan to seriously come back to the game and I don't think anyone who is innocent should either if Blizzard is going to be this ignorant and just copy paste a message to whoever was claiming that they're unjustly banned even if they've been throwing $15 every month at Blizzard since 2004.

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

> They are not stealing anything. Its their account and they give you privileges to use it. Also they did not abuse any of their powers as you agreed the ToS.


You are right, but you should not underestimate the power of this:




> I know the company I work for hates negative publicity, they always bend down for threats like "I am going to write the newspaper" "I am going to contact the TV program X".
> Maybe you all should unite and make a threat too? And if they don't listen than find a newspaper or big website together and do your story? I am sure they will be interested in news and drama :P
> 
> - Mass ban people /cough wrongly, even people who payed hundreds of dollars on their account like buying mounts and pets, without even a warning
> - Replying well written mails with standard WRONG templates.


If you really get help from who got banned (10k people is more than enough), you can actually do that and get the accounts back.
The real problem is to gather everyone, most don't care, good part only got banned on mule accounts and some people used this as a excuse to stop playing. So, imo, the hard part about this is to get people who agreed with you and would help, could also gather people who didn't got the banhammer but would still help your cause.

----------


## Kiermac

> I literally didn't even dupe. I simply DCed myself and was like "cool" and went about my normal play. I never took advantage of anything with this bug. I gained NOTHING. not even an extra herb or scroll and i was perma closed and apparently they reviewed it 3 times and its "conclusive" i was exploiting in a serious manner. Everytime I ticket now i get the EXACT SAME response "this has been upheld"


dude i know how u feel. I didnt even dupe or anything. My friend just traded me an item and he got me Dc. Thats all. And after 2 replies from Blizzard which are copy and paste they closed my ticket  :Frown:

----------


## Fragbot

> You are right, but you should not underestimate the power of this:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really get help from who got banned (10k people is more than enough), you can actually do that and get the accounts back.
> The real problem is to gather everyone, most don't care, good part only got banned on mule accounts and some people used this as a excuse to stop playing. So, imo, the hard part about this is to get people who agreed with you and would help, could also gather people who didn't got the banhammer but would still help your cause.


you are correct, guys do not understimate the power of union, TEAM, together everyone achieves more, Some 1 start a new Thread regarding the above. 1k is fair enough to get them to the drama news.

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

Even though I already got my account unbanned, I'll start one. What section do you think is most appropriate?

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

> I would suggest you remove the ticket id before a blizz empl read that post, if they see it they will propably ban you again


I did... lol hence the X's

----------


## kallekiller132

> The status of Customer Support ticket #- has changed to Resolved."


Nae not rly  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

> Nice, put your ticket number for blizz to see. They are gonna ban you again :P


they dont take 3rd party info into account, so unlikely. Fixed xD cant believe I missed that.

----------


## TheDefile

> they dont take 3rd party info into account, so unlikely. Fixed xD cant believe I missed that.




you're incorrect, your ticket number is already on google cache, they'll see it  :Smile: .

Alot of snitches here.

----------


## Fragbot

> they dont take 3rd party info into account, so unlikely. Fixed xD cant believe I missed that.


Don't worry that happens to GREEDY b****ches, you should share your method instead of Selling, glad you will get banned again for being an asz

----------


## grafx

well grats on getting urs back =/ no luck here and i didnt even dupe

----------


## kallekiller132

> Don't worry that happens to GREEDY b****ches, you should share your method instead of Selling, glad you will get banned again for being an asz


1 repzzzzzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolzor1488

> Don't worry that happens to GREEDY b****ches, you should share your method instead of Selling, glad you will get banned again for being an asz


He is just a liar, i can copy/paste same message, just change the ID.
Litle kid trying to scam people))).

----------


## TheDefile

That Message he posted is fake. that is not the general blizz predefined reply.

----------


## Fragbot

> That Message he posted is fake. that is not the general blizz predefined reply.


if its fake then he is scumbag, if not fake, well then I will dancing once he gets banned.

----------


## Serhawtt

Anyone get their bankers banned they moved the stuff to? Moved 3 decks to one account, and 60+ decks to another. Both banned for "Bug Exploiting". I'll wait 3 weeks and make a ticket.

----------


## Dune2000

> I've been playing this game since 2008, I'll admit my account history is bad, I got my final warning awhile ago so I was being careful with what I said and who I said it to, I saw this post on ownedcore when it very first came out, I didn't know that you could reset profession CD's when I saw it, but I knew that I had to go DC a few friends with it, I never really thought that they would lay down the law on this, I just thought they'd hotfix it real quick. I was wrong, I never profited off of this either like most of the people that used this and I didn't plan to, I remember the good old RBG's me and my friend ran every Tuesday, I was having a blast with the game and was ready to run them on Tuesday, but I ended up getting banned on Monday 8:30 central time, this has kind of broken me considering how much time I've spent on this game and all the good memories I've had on it with my buddies, If anyone from Blizzard is reading this I think that you should unban the people who simply tried this out and keep whoever was making ridiculous profits off of this banned, I don't plan to seriously come back to the game and I don't think anyone who is innocent should either if Blizzard is going to be this ignorant and just copy paste a message to whoever was claiming that they're unjustly banned even if they've been throwing $15 every month at Blizzard since 2004.


1. You had your last warning
2. You decided to trow away your last chance from Blizzard by using this exploit.
3. You thought they would only hotfix it, you judged wrong.
4. You are not innocent when you disconnect your friends.
5. You are not innocent for using exploits and gain advantage over other players, i.e. powers to disconnect them by will.
6. You aren't innocent either, you have a bad record with blizzard, you had your last chance, you shouldn't even been here on this website.
7. I seriously could go to 100 if I wanted to :P
8. Good luck buying a new account, you deserved it! ^^

----------


## TheDefile

/endthread 

trolled.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> Dear Mxxxxxx Gxxx,
> 
> The status of Customer Support ticket #XXXXXXXX has changed to Resolved.
> 
> You can view your ticket details by logging into World of Warcraft, or by click the link below:
> <Link Removed>
> 
> If you can't click the link above, copy and paste the entire URL to your browser.
> 
> ...


Did you just contact them with ticket or by phone? Add me on skype please hamodi123321

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

> Did you just contact them with ticket or by phone? Add me on skype please hamodi123321


tickettttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## dorkz

> *I got my account unbanned after making 30+ decks, all on my main. Didn't think my process would still work, but it has, apparently  I just leeched up until now, but thought this would be an opportunity for me, and all of you. Method is for sale, PM!*


Added him on skype and payed via paypal for the "trick"! Smooth transaction, now lets see what blizzard will answer :-) Thanks Dude!

----------


## kallekiller132

> Added him on skype and payed via paypal for the "trick"! Smooth transaction, now lets see what blizzard will answer :-) Thanks Dude!


Aightm let us know when they answear  :Smile:

----------


## dorkz

> Aightm let us know when they answear


I will *keep the fingers crossed*

----------


## phansawat

Image how many ticket blizzard get everyday about this ban lololol



EDIT: By the way we almost reach 100 page!!!!

----------


## kallekiller132

> Image how many ticket blizzard get everyday about this ban lololol


Aye, thats why im gonna wait 1-2 weeks until i submit my next ticket so they maybe have time to read it :3

----------


## grafx

> Added him on skype and payed via paypal for the "trick"! Smooth transaction, now lets see what blizzard will answer :-) Thanks Dude!



Find this hard to believe as he doesn't reply to PMs

----------


## crackillar

> He stated that he wants to buy the BANNED accounts. 
> I'm just warning others that unbanning these have a VERY slim chance. So don't waste money on them.


yes the battlenet account im aware the banning is going to stand so anyone thats quitting after being banned that has an old wow account with some achieves/mounts hit me up in pm about your bnet account thanks.

----------


## shadowsx

This thread is just filled with spam and hate, it should just be closed.

----------


## TheCompleteWeirdo

^ They have huge e-peens.

----------


## Sarick

> Watched it with the family, chill. What's wrong with internet people? Everything doesn't have to be an argument, jesus.


This is not Trading section.

----------


## kallekiller132

> This is not Trading section.


Nae, but its the best place to post it on since it only has to do with this explit =)

----------


## Ic3fuzion

> This thread is just filled with spam and hate, it should just be closed.


I agree.. this thread is derailing a lot.

----------


## Serhawtt

Fuxtobegiven, you need to screen shot their response. Copy and paste doesn't mean much to anybody.

----------


## Serhawtt

> Just gave someone the info for service, immediately they took me off skype and opened a claim on paypal. Gota love *******s.
> 
> http://imgur.com/HjcOt.jpg


Shut the **** up, you're selling something that should be free. I honestly don't care because your service doesn't apply to me, but seriously you come get an exploit for free, then want to charge people who helped develop the exploit. I hope they copy and paste it on here and everybody uses it.

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

http://postimage.org/image/ov07zsdw1/full/ <-- link to SS

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

> Shut the **** up, you're selling something that should be free. I honestly don't care because your service doesn't apply to me, but seriously you come get an exploit for free, then want to charge people who helped develop the exploit. I hope they copy and paste it on here and everybody uses it.


Nobody helped develop shit, just the OP who released it. GTFO leecher, been here 4 years, 2 rep.

----------


## Sarick

I can see ticket ID. Got some nasty ideas!

----------


## tihifniz

Ticket ID #34567636 nice one mate.

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

God damn you people are *******s, I made a mistake, got it. I only posted that so people could see it was legit. jesus christ.

----------


## Serhawtt

> Nobody helped develop shit, just the OP who released it. GTFO leecher, been here 4 years, 2 rep.


actually if you look at it he only showed how to do the DC. from there it was developed in Darkmoon cards, how to do multiples, and ores. Stupid ****. The method he posted had a net profit of 0g/hr, it was developed into the 200k/hr


Also, your ticket number is still in the e-mail dipshit.

Oh and whoever bought it. Dispute the paypal and post it here,

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

> actually if you look at it he only showed how to do the DC. from there it was developed in Darkmoon cards, how to do multiples, and ores. Stupid ****. The method he posted had a net profit of 0g/hr, it was developed into the 200k/hr
> 
> 
> Also, your ticket number is still in the e-mail dipshit.
> 
> Oh and whoever bought it. Dispute the paypal and post it here,


This method is of MY development, you contradict yourself. ****ing leecher.

----------


## Kiermac

> Added him on skype and payed via paypal for the "trick"! Smooth transaction, now lets see what blizzard will answer :-) Thanks Dude!



same my email is sent!!!

----------


## j0eL

Guys redirect your hate at the game not eachother! Here go crazy when they open their live chat tomorrow  :Smile: >
https://us.battle.net/support/en/tic...s?channel=CHAT

----------


## kallekiller132

> Guys redirect your hate at the game not eachother! Here go crazy when they open their live chat tomorrow >
> https://us.battle.net/support/en/tic...s?channel=CHAT


Ty ^^, okai people, lets spam them to death >:C

Btw, when do they open it?

----------


## Devilsdog

> Reported your post to ownedcore staff. Don't come on a cheating website reporting members to Blizzard ****.


And where does it say that in the site rules? Oh, and last I checked, this entire website doesn't revolve around cheating or exploiting. In fact, there is several other sub-forums on this website committed to other aspects of other games.

@topic:

As others have said this thread derailed a few pages back, all I can see now is people being idiotic by posting tit for tat messages and others trying to make a quick buck on the worry of other banned players.
/thread

@Fuxtobegiven: Just because people point out your shortcomings doesn't mean you have the right to spout out insults.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> God damn you people are *******s, I made a mistake, got it. I only posted that so people could see it was legit. jesus christ.


We are? Your the one charging people on how to get your account back, like that should be free

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

> We are? Your the one charging people on how to get your account back, like that should be free


It took me time to find out how to do this, and to perfect it. Time YOU do not have. Or else you people would have done it yourselves, and would not be coming to me.

----------


## Dune2000

You know what I also was thinking about; What would Blizzard say if you write an appeal; saying you were sleepwalking, and you did things against your own will.

Or another option, ask your house-doctor if there is any syndrome that you do things against your will, and let him write a paper as a confirm :P

----------


## Kiermac

> You know what I also was thinking about; What would Blizzard say if you write an appeal; saying you were sleepwalking, and you did things against your own will.
> 
> Or another option, ask your house-doctor if there is any syndrome that you do things against your will, and let him write a paper as a confirm :P


ROFL yeah u do that and see what happens!

----------


## Fuxtobegiven

> You know what I also was thinking about; What would Blizzard say if you write an appeal; saying you were sleepwalking, and you did things against your own will.
> 
> Or another option, ask your house-doctor if there is any syndrome that you do things against your will, and let him write a paper as a confirm :P


When you sleepwalk, you only execute your sub-conscious "desires" so... yeah.

----------


## spakiy93

Have this post been more about people ****ing complain about getting banned when they use a exploit or actually talk about the exploit and how to improve or use it in a better way to your own benefits ?

----------


## Unscrupulous

> You know what I also was thinking about; What would Blizzard say if you write an appeal; saying you were sleepwalking, and you did things against your own will.
> 
> Or another option, ask your house-doctor if there is any syndrome that you do things against your will, and let him write a paper as a confirm :P


Actually rather interesting theory lol

@Spankiy93 its been fixed so no use talking about it

----------


## spakiy93

Then i suggest just lock this thread and put all that getting unbanned on guide or something

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> View image: Untitled <-- link to SS


LOL he's a scammer

----------


## Dune2000

> I am with him. Seems you joined this month. And by all your posts you've done nothing but abuse other people. You refer to him as a 14 year old with no income. Well, that is obvious isn't it as a 14year old is still to young to work. I pity people like you.


You just wasted 30 seconds of your life-time writing this to someone who aint care and who most likely would stick his middle finger up to you :P

----------


## Sarick

> He's a swag fag, and I've only posted about idiots who beg for free. Everyone who has actually done business with me I need not mention.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just so happens, I hate swag fags and beggars, so this kid really pisses me off. No I'm not a weirdo for calling out this child, I'm not even a legal adult myself. But you dont see me begging for help on the ****ing interwebz.


Do you have to be rude in every single post you make?
Talking about someone acting as a kid, look at yourself first before making any claims.

----------


## KuRIoS

Closing this thread, as some members cant handle the fact that they cheated and got caught.

----------

